# Me and My Friend's...



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, we don't really follow the Naruto rules as much as we SHOULD but it's a funny, kooky, thing....really, as of late, it's a Dramady. lots of nifteh stuff, and we really wanted to find some place to get it out and show the people. this would work out nicely!  

So, the thing is, anyone interested? we're posting it anyway, but it would be nice to have some feed back.  

Warnings: language (cursing like sailors!), sexual inuendos, OCs abound, OOC characters from Naruto. and script format. you know, all those things that drive fanfic readers crazy? 

but this is for fun and BOREDOM! and a grade, if you can believe that! our english teacher gave us extra credit for this stuff!  

this is in NO WAY supposed to be taken SERIOUSLY.   if you take it seriously, then oh my god go get help. thank you.
The Title: *The Continuing Adventures of Crys and Kakome!*
The Story: After a chance meeting with Kakome on a mission to assassinate him, Crys finds herself on the short end of the stick-unable to return to Itachi after a failure.  With no other option, she swallows her pride and decides to follow Kakome around as his student.  What will come of this unnatural and generally ill-advised partnership?  Kakome could really care less.

this is simple! just read the epis, ask questions if you want or comment or just tell us if you laughed. thank you.
​


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah but the best person there is me Kakome, im co-owner and stuff, and i love ramen


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

Er....co-writer fits better. since this is no F.C. there's nothing to OWN...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah its really funny and if you think that Hinata and naruto should be togher then you should read it and stuff


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

well i like to own stuff


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, guess who got a hold of a scanner and can post the pics of the Characters? ^ ^ i'm very good at what i do. oh! we should get started.  Mind giving a character profile or should i?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

well i think we should only put the people that are in the story at the begenning and then put more up as we go, but i can do me


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, i'm thinkin' so. just put in bare basics for the moment. we'll add on as we go. i'll start on posting episode one and the basic story will go in that first post.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yes that works well


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

alright, get to it so that i can put up the first episode!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

ok, well one of the main people is Kakome, he is the brother of kakashi that no one talks about and thats why you dont know him, well he loves ramen and that might be an understatment, he reads the same book as is little bro., yes Kakome is Kakashi's older brother, he also calls im him self the ninja of 1002 justu, and stuff like that and Cry will tell you about, well her self


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

*~Episode One: Search and Seizure~*

(Crys sits in a deck chair on the porch of the apartment that Kakome calls home, lounging, waiting for him to show up)

Kakome: (walks out, smiling behind the face mask) today, i wandered a bit from the path of lif-

Crys: (rolls eyes) you know, it's exactly 20 feet from your bed to that door-don't tell me you WANDERED a bit from the path of LIFE!! i've been sitting here for 3 hours you know, with nothing to do but stare at the sky! All because of YOU!

Kakome: always so serious...alright, today's mission is to do a bit of seizure.

Crys: (smirking) stealing i can do

Kakome: no, no, we prefer to call it seizure.  the Z makes it sound cooler.  Anyways, it's a small object that is being quite...elusive.

Crys: uh huh...what's the catch?

Kakome: (blank look) Catch?

Crys: things are NEVER simple with you...sensei. You always leave out some detail that ends up screwing me over.  that isn't cool ya know!

Kakome: (shrugs) for once i'm being honest

Crys: right, okay, whatever.  Let's go.

*~*~*~*
Crys: (walking down the street, thinking to herself) _it's been weeks since i left Itachi and the others...I have no doubt that they'll come after me...but when?_

Kakome: (amrs behind his head as he walks) _what kind of ramen shoudl i have for dinner tonight?_

Crys: (looks over at Kakome) _he looks so deep in thought...i wonder what he's thinking?_

Kakome: (to the theme of the Meow Mix song) _i like chicken, i like beefy, Ramen Ramen, It's so steamy!_

*~*~*~*
(at the edge of the town and the forest)

Crys: okay, what are we stealing?

Kakome: something that's very important to an entire family of shibobi here in our village!

Crys: (imagining) a diamond maybe? or some treasured sword? or-or-

Kakome: (holds up a picture of a kiten)

Crys: (face fault) a cat.  why am i not surprised...?

Kakome: oh but it's such a cute kitty!  It's been missing for a week and the children of the family are worried.  You're mission: retrieve the kitten from wherever it is in the forest!

Crys: no way, nuh-uh, nothin' doin'! i'm not dragging myself ragged for some mangey animal that'll come home by itself anyway!!!

Kakome: (shrugs and whips out Icha Icha Paradise) okay, whatever, but i thought you came here to get training from me and this is the training...

Crys: (sighs) alright....alright...(hops off into the forect)

Kakome: (turns page in book)

*~*~*~*
Kakome: (holds up a sign that says "two hours later" in one hand, still reading)

Crys: (crawls out, scratched up, panting, and clutching a sack) you never...told me...the cat...was...a demon!!!

Kakome: oh, did i forget? oh well.  so where's the cat?

Crys: (holds out the bag)

Kakome: (reaches in and pulls out the cute calm kitten) a demon, huh?

Crys: (jaw drops) it-but i-ah!!!! (takes the cat and throws it back into the forest)

Kakome: (in a flat voice) you know the mission isn't over until the cat is returned to it's owners...

Crys: (deep sigh) i'm going...i'm going...(walks back in)

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

oh my god typing that isn't the easiest thing in the world...i'll probably only do this when i have the typed stuff....like at school...ah...now...what did i need to do?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

bio. on Cry


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

oh, right right, gotcha! *stretches fingers* alright. Crys is your basic highschooler, around 17, who walked in on Itachi killing someone. he took her with him instead of killing her and she joined Akatsuki. She has ninja in her blood, but that's a profile for later.  She has yellow slit pupiled eyes, a pretty face, and a wicked killing spirit. there how's that?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

thats very good, but now we need people to come here and read


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

i'm trying to get a friend of mine to. shit i may have to go soon for that science fair crap but i'll be back later, promise. er....book store too....hehe *sweatdrop*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah i need to get off my self soon too


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

NTN agreed to read it for us so i am happy! and i'm stalling as much as i can so i can wait and see the reaction


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

thats good then i will stay my-self


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

i am a good provider for us aren't i?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yes you are and i think im going to make a button for us


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

ooooh buttons. wait, you told me you didn't know HOW to make buttons...! you lied to me? *sniffle sniff*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

i just learn how but we do have two pages of just us talking, right on


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

well yeah....hey, not my fault. i'm TRYING to type crap up....so....yeah....


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

well im trying to get people to come here


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

oh i can see how well THAT'S going....sorry, just agitated...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah me too, someone needs to tell us how good of a job we did


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

my ego could use stroking but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah me too, maybe i should try myspace


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

NO! that cult stays outta this....!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

fine then, that person thats on our page should comment **cough**     anime606


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

maybe we're just fun to watch?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

maybe we are


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

i think we are


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Characters*

 This is Crys, my character

 this is Kakome

 this is Mari, but Mari won't come in until MUCH later

sorry about the size, but there you go.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah we are maybe we should stop talking to our-selfs till someone else does, and what the FYI on the mall thingy


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

there's the pics....^ ^ and i'll PM you about that.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## Yondy (Feb 12, 2006)

XD I actually like it....Im eagerly awaiting the next chap! Nice character development...>.>...o ya...not supposed to take it seriously XD


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

ohhh, i'm so putting up the 2nd epi now!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yes you must we have one fan and thats all that we need to move on, but we need more though


----------



## Yondy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yay, more chaps!


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

*~Episode Two: Arguments Abound~*

(Crys and Kakome are walking through the woods towards Konoha, silent-for the moment)

Crys: _i get this eerie feeling that we're being watched..._

Kakome: (smiles) did you notice we're being followed?

Crys: (jumps back, startled) wha?! you mean we really are? i thought i was being paranoid!

Kakome: for once you weren't, but it shouldn't be that big of a deal unless...

Crys: Unless? Unless?!!

Kakome: (shrugs) i dunno, i was just saying it for dramatic effect

Crys: (face fault) Sensei you can't do that to me!  You know i have people after me!

Kakome: (holds out a business card) join the club, we meet every wednesday

Crys: (yelling) enough joking!  How can you be so calm about being followed if you're supposed to be a stealthy ninja?!!

Kakome: (smiles) you forget, i have the secret Invisibility Jutsu on my side!

Crys: you mean the lame one where you do hand signs then just cover your face and run away screaming?!

Kakome: (pause)...you know....you take all the cool right out of it when you say it like that.

(Itachi lands in front of them, but they're too busy arguing to notice)

Itachi: (blink) um...

Crys: if you'd've just taught me something useful while i was training with you we wouldn't have any problems like this!!

Kakome: how is it my fault that you throw back every mission you've ever succeeded at? LITERALLY!

Itachi: HEY!

Kakome and Crys: (turn and glare at him) BUTT OUT!

Itachi: (blank look) huh...?

Crys: you pervy lecher of a teach-HEY! (jumps back, pulling out Shuriken) ITACHI!

Itachi: (muttering to himself) NOW she notices....(clears throat) i'm here to retrieve you, Crys

Kakome: (on guard but still looking lazy) she's my student now, you can't have her until i've hammered something akin to intelligence into her thick skull

Crys: screw you, sensei!

Kakome: no thank you

Itachi: i don't want to have to kill you for her, but i will

Crys: wait, i'm not good enough to kill over?! oh that's CRAP!

Kakome: it's your fault he's after you ya know!

Crys: it's not my fault i'm so popular! Let's just get outta here! (hand signs) Art of the Shadow Doppleganger! HYAH! (many copies of Crys appear)

Itachi: (rolls eyes)

Kakome: (hand signs) Invisibility no Jutsu! (covers face and runs away screaming)

Crys: (among the dozen copies) oh yeah...definitely lame. (runs away)

Itachi: (as the dopplegangers dissapear) what...just...happened...?

*~*~*~*
(Crys runs through the forest then stops and looks up into a tree)

Crys: alright, ya coward...come on down...what the hell is wrong with you?! i could've DIED!

Kakome: (sitting on a branch, reading a manga) it's your fight not mine...you must learn to fight your own battles.

Crys: (glares) but you choose a fight with Itachi U-CHI-HA to run away and "train" me?!! it's not like he was inviting me for tea or something, he wants me DEAD!

Kakome: (puts the book away, jumps down, and puts his arms behind his head) fine, you still have to finish your mission

Crys: (eye twitch) i'm not going NEAR that cat again!

Kakashi: well...then no training for you.  But you know no one else will take you

Crys: but it's EVIL! SPAWN OF SATAN! (grumbling) what am i learning from this except how NOT to behave?

Kakome: that sometimes you have to do missions that you don't want to. so...(evil eye) go...get....the....cat...!

Crys: (whines but turns and goes to find the cat)

~END~​


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

yes that one is great but we need more and i will help later


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

*~Episode Three: Oh, the Ramenity!~*

(Crys and Kakome walk into the building where missions are handed out.  Crys holds the cat out at arms length)

Crys: stupid fur ball!

Iruka: good job, but what took you so long?

Crys: (glares at Kakome) idiot boy over there left me to fight Itachi-plus the forces of furry evil-ALONE!

Kakome: don't listen to her, she's just bitching (stretches) Anyways, Crys, go wait outside

Crys: (face faults then leaves with an evil grumble)

(a few minutes later)

Kakome: (walks out with his hands behind his back) guess how they paid us...

Crys: (flatly) Money? Generally payment comes in money form. How Mu-

Kakome: what? money? never needed it! we got something BETTER! Ramen!

Crys: (stands slowly) i'm going....to....KILL YOU! (dives at Kakome) RAMEN?! why the hell did you get RAMEN?!!!

Kakome: (sidesteps with a blank look) well you have to eat, and the breakfast of champions for ninjas is ramen.  and Lunch...and dinner...and snacks...(shakes head) anyways we're ninja, not assassins!

Crys: (deep sigh) i miss being an assassin....least then you got paid...with MONEY! how do you buy your porn without money?!

Kakome: what porn?

Crys: (holds up Icha Icha Paradise) This porn! (holds a lighter near it) get me the money or the porno gets it!

Kakome: (blank look) there's no money to give you!  they paid us in ramen and that's all we can have i'm afraid!

Crys: (points behind him) Look! more ramen!

Kakome: (turns around) where?!

Crys: (beats him over the head with the book) this is all YOUR fault you pervy, lechy, idiotic sensei!!!

Kakome: (kicks her back and smirks) oh c'mon, I'm a sensei!  How could i not see through the old "look behind you" gag?

Crys: (winces) but...you didn't! You turned around!

Kakome: (pause)...no i didn't!

Crys: you did! i saw you!

Kakome: that was...an illusion!

Crys: felt real enough for me

Kakome: ...yeah how about we just shut up now and go eat our dinner before it gets cold!

Crys: (eye twitch) ultimate Anti-Kakome Jutsu! Ramen Kick Jutsu! (kicks Kakome's ramen over)

Kakome: (wide eyes) NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH THE RAMENITY!!!!!!!!

Crys: (sweat drop) now there's a man who takes ramen just a BIT too seriously...

*~*~*~*
(Crys holds up a card that says "two hours later")

Kakome: (still sobbing on the ground) my...ramen...!

Crys: _geez...now i feel bad....two hours man!_ (smiles) okay...calm down sensei.  i'll um...we'll go to that ramen shop! my treat!

Kakome: (stands up) no problem!

Crys: (jaw drops) but you-you were just-i-i-...!

Kakome: and that, my student, is the difference between a good actor and a great one!  Come along now, i hear the ramen calling me!

Crys: (walking beside him)...i hate you...

~END~​


----------



## Grumman (Feb 12, 2006)

Where to start...

- Perhaps your intended audience simply has lower standards, but your story was not funny. Random is not funny, and neither is stupid.

- An OC should not just be a copy of an existing character, and certainly should not be a Frankenstein's monster made up solely of traits stolen from multiple canon characters. Also you should not use self-inserts unless you are very good at writing.

- As a guideline, an OC should not be a close relative of a canon character unless you actually have evidence that that the OC exists.

- Your writing is appalling, your use of punctuation is worse than any person I've met since primary school.

- Is "beefy" supposed to rhyme with "steamy"? It doesn't.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 12, 2006)

Grumman said:
			
		

> Where to start...
> 
> - Perhaps your intended audience simply has lower standards, but your story was not funny. Random is not funny, and neither is stupid.
> 
> ...


no but it sounds good whe you sing it, and when said not to take it seriuse and stuff, its just for fun to to ride and to have more fun and there is no evidence that kashia doesnt have a brother, we send all that before the chaperts started so, if you dont like it dont read it then


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

*snickers* you know, he's right. well let's see. we never took this seriously. both of us have skills-this is a boredom job.

-in reality, we have no intended audience and i'm sorry that you didn't find it funny

-The Kakome character was created by a Kakashi fan, what do you expect. the entire idea of Kakashi having an older brother was supposed to be laughable

-trust me, over the years of writing and WINNING CONTESTS i've learned that relatives to Canon Characters are dangerous, but it wasn't my decision, it was Kakome's.

-ouch, okay this one kinda hurt. i happen to maintain an A+ average in english and literature. my writing isn't displayed well here and neither is Kakome's....this is a BOREDOM GAG THING!

-i don't know what the hell was with the song, it wasn't supposed to rhyme it was just there....

I'm sorry you didn't like it but thank you for wasting your time to read anyways.


----------



## Crys (Feb 12, 2006)

please excuse my partner, he gets very protective of this. i'll answer any complaints and things fairly and in an understanding manner. He'll handle the outrage.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 13, 2006)

yes i will


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 13, 2006)

I like it, it's that weird kind of funny that relieves stress (or at least it is relieving my stress).  A+ average in English... wow


----------



## Crys (Feb 13, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I like it, it's that weird kind of funny that relieves stress (or at least it is relieving my stress).  A+ average in English... wow



damn straight, my school if so fucked up that an A+ is like...a miracle. i am GOD or something!

Rotc Girl...are you actually in an ROTC program? i'm curious is all, i got kicked out of mine....


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 14, 2006)

First read this:
Spiderman FC
and then start usuing MSN please? or Yahoo messenger in your case...

Because this is a very bad way to present your fiction...


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

thank you Kami-Sama for not letting Kakome be on to see this. Okay...i do write...and i write well. those tips on that link were awesome and they really helped me out in a jam with this story i've been bitching about to myself.  thank you. but this isn't my writing. this is me and Kakome bored at school.  Let me spin you a yarn, if i may...


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

*The Orgins of 'The Adventures of Crys and Kakome'*

    Kakome and I both share a few classes and we've been friends for a while. One day in ROP Word Processing class, we were assigned a weekend essay (little did I know this would be expected forever on from there).  I had done nothing that weekend except watch Naruto episodes and make a few AMVS.

    Not exactly your RIVETING SPINE-CHILLING weekend of fun and fancy.  So, thinking quickly, I decided to type up some story about how I was attacked by ninjas and asked to join Akatsuki by Itachi.  Kakome read that and laughed at the sheer...what was the word he used...oh..."brilliance of idiocy" that was my piece of work.
    By the time next week came, he had come up with a stellar plan of his own.  Kakashi had an older brother that no one knew about, named Kakome.  Thus, two characters were born.

    How did they come together, you ask?  aw, simple really.  Kakome and I have very similar personalities, as do our characters, so they were bound to meet.  I wrote it in one week, and he did the same.  So I got bored in class, and I wrote the script for the first episode as a joke between Kakome and I.  He got very into it, and we turned it into a notebook. Then two...three....we are on the fourth as we speak.

    Kakome wanted to show the world our work of comedy.   Our little gag has evolved far beyond the simple "Brilliant Idiocy" that it once lived to be.  Believe it or not, we've hit our 70th episode.  All of you are very welcome to your opinions.  We welcome them.  But, please, it's all on the first post....this is a gag....a joke...not to be taken seriously.

Thank You.
~Crys​


----------



## Yondy (Feb 14, 2006)

lmao the 3rd chapter was hilarious! keep em coming! XD


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

Well at least we have two fans, that's nice to know. Well, i'll get up some more epis tomorrow, at school.  our server was down today. it SUCKED! and i don't have them on my home comp....but i PROMISE! if the server's up there will be at least 5 new epis up *nice guy pose*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

yes it makes me happy to know people like our stuff, and i dont care qhat people say just dont say anything about ramen and im cool


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

oh, Kakome, lovely to see you. i'm working on typing up Epi four as we speak....cuz...i dunno...i got bored. but you remember how long it is....argh


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i wanted to make it a two parter but you wouldnt let me


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

*~Episode Four: To the Mist Village!*

(Crys and Kakome are standing under a tree)

Crys: uh...what're we doing here, man?

Kakome: you really don't know do you?  What's the one thing you can't do?

Crys: hum while eating ramen

Kakome: (blank look)

Crys: no?  Walk on water?  i'm not Jesus you know...

Kakome: well, i don't know who that is, but everyone needs to know how!

Crys: (whines) why water? i'm an ASSASSIN!  i don't need to know this shit!  Next thing you know, you'll be expecting me to hang upside down from that tree!

Kakome: well, that's where you're gonna start, yeah.

Crys: (wide eyes) i can't! I-um-well....that is....(looks away and mumbles something)

Kakome: what was that you said?

Crys: (looks at him) i....i'm kinda...afraid of heights...

Kakome: (is surrounded by question marks-long story, blame Kakashi) well...sucks to be you

Crys: but...master....i can't do it!  I'm terrified!  (cries) don't make me! (hangs on his waist) please don't make me!!!

Kakome: (evil eye) fucking...do...it!  the way i told you to!

Crys: (shakes head) nuh uh! Can't make me! NO! NOOOOOOO!!!!

Kakome: okay

Crys: (blink) huh?  Really?

Kakome: BUT, we are going to the village hiding in the mist.

Crys: _certain death....water and heights....certain death, water/heights...hm..._ (looks at Kakome) what'll we do there?

Kakome: kill people.

Crys: (smiles) no problem!

Kakome: on the water.

Crys: (face fault) GOD DAMMIT!  What is it with you and water?!

Kakome: not me, the people of the mist.

Crys: (grumbles) god damned assholes...let's go if we're going...

*~*~*~*
(while they're walking)

Crys: you know those guys from the mist are crazy...like that Zabuza guy that your bro took....hey, how come you don't teach a cell of kids like he does?

Kakome: (blank look, then a shy one) i just really hate kids

Crys: (adorably cute chibi smile) glad i'm not one!  What's up with your bro sensei??

Kakome: don't ask, i really don't wanna talk about it.

Crys: (grumbles) fine, be that way...

*~*~*~*
(at the Mist Village)

Crys: it's....misty. Blech.

Kakome: well, is IS very misty in it's misty ways

Crys: (sweat drop) yeah, well, um...so...let's do whatever we came here to do.  Kill people right Kakashi's-lost-loser-brother-kun?

Kakome: well...there are no people.  We have to get this thingy from these people.

Crys: (blink) what thingy? what people?  what the hell?!

Kakome: well, i really don't know.  Just, if you see someone...tell me.

Crys: see someone like walking by, or someone running at me with a sword, cuz-(points behind Kakome)

Kakome: it doesn't matter, just tell me!

Crys: TELLING! TELLING!

(huge guy runs at them with Zabuza's sword)

Kakome: fuck...fine...(pulls out his windmill shuriken and just throws it into the guy's head) (splatter effect)

Crys: (gets splattered) god dammit, you asshole ninja reject! Now i have to change clothes!

Kakome: fine then, next time, YOU KILL HIM!

Crys: (wipes blood off face) i'd be cleaner about it, geez....fucking asshole...(points, in a sudden flash of "brilliance", at him) now i know why you have no head band!  you FLUNKED!

Kakome: my little brother broke his-don't ask me how, but he did-so i gave him mine.

Crys: Gave, or had stolen? i mean, you look like a flunkie and i just don't know what to say...tell me about you, you punk!

Kakome: i'm a ninja!

Crys: (glares) damn ninjas....okay, fine, train me then.

Kakome: fine. but first, no weapon should go to waste.  Grab that sword, we'll return it to Zabuza's grave if we get a chance.

Crys: (looks blankly at the dead guy's sword) you're kidding, right? i ain't touching that thing!

Kakome: why must you contradict everything i say?!

Crys: why must YOU give me so many things i can contradict?!

Kakome: DO IT OR I'LL NEVER TRAIN YOU!

Crys: FINE! (grabs it, shuddering) EW, it's all icky and corpsey...

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

well i screwed up....oops....fixing it as we speak...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

well you better or i dont know what im going to do lol


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

oh shush, you bum


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

im no bum you bum whole


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

i am not gonna sit here and get into a fight with you *smacks you and runs away snickering*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i will find you and we go to school toegeth i know where you live


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry to post again but i need too oh and i got 100 posts go me


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

*peeking up from a bush* you can't find me! i'm CRYS! Ninja of vengeance!


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

let me show you what i think of your....100th post....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> damn straight, my school if so fucked up that an A+ is like...a miracle. i am GOD or something!
> 
> Rotc Girl...are you actually in an ROTC program? i'm curious is all, i got kicked out of mine....



Yes I am in the JROTC anyway, and HOW DID YOU GET KICKED OUT??!!??  At our school, you have to TRY to get kicked out.  What did you do?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

hey your just mad because of my rank


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Yes I am in the JROTC anyway, and HOW DID YOU GET KICKED OUT??!!??  At our school, you have to TRY to get kicked out.  What did you do?


that's a fun story actually, uh see....yeah....never did PT, or Uniforms....and i got 200 demerits. they frown upon that.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Ya'll do demerits, we don't.  How does that work?  What branch was it?  Mine is the Marine Corps.

tell me the funny story.  I have a few good ones


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

We're air force. they're like referrals at school...only...ya know...there's more of them.  Damn air force base messin' me with...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah the goverment sucks and there wacthing us


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, they are watching us all.
Did you ever get promoted?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Are ya'll in South Carolina?


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

^ ^ made it to SSgt. and no, i'm in south California with Kakome.


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

THERE! The fourth Episode is NOW POSTED! YAY!


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

and i have two words for ya....BIG....BROTHER....and no, not the reality tv show


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm a Gunny, I asked about SC b/c Kakome had Lancaster in thelocation, and I'mkinda near Lancaster, so I was woundering...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i was a major when i was in military school but i got kick out of there myself


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

can i list the OTHER things you've been kicked out of? there's plenty there and tons of fun stories and life lessons too.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Major?! *bows*  How did you get kicked out?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i pissed of the four star Genral that was there and fix stuff that he was messing up, i was doing to good of a job for him


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

god, how could you? you really are bad! *snickers*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

shut up lol i was good at my job, and looked pretty good in that uniform


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

*giggles* i can only imagine....i'm sure you did, Kakome-kun


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

You know what they say, chicks dig guys in uniform, and if I may say so, our guys in dress blues...some of them are sooo hot.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i bet you can


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

i like the marile corp uniform more though


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

i love those skirt outfit uniforms....m....oh god yes....there's only three things that make me hotter....Jazzy, Jenna Jameson, and Hinata naked....mmm.....*drools*


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

I was working in supply (still am) and last year, I was the reasonmy leiutenant kept his job-I did all the hard work, the paper work everything, and I got no recognition.  But this year, at annuals, the captain said that my supply was the best he's seen.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 14, 2006)

yes very, but i dont know everytime my g/f touches me i just want to jump her


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> i love those skirt outfit uniforms....m....oh god yes....there's only three things that make me hotter....Jazzy, Jenna Jameson, and Hinata naked....mmm.....*drools*



The skirts may look good, but they are soo uncomfertable  I despise wearing them


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

*giggles* you can't wait to get some tree, eh Kakome?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh well, I gotta go. Nice chatting. I have a MAJOR Spainsh test tomarrow,and I haven't studied.


----------



## Crys (Feb 14, 2006)

and i always wore pants so i wouldn't know...


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Five: Tree-Time Training~*

(Crys is staring down from the tree)

Crys: you suck! I can?t get down now you asshole!

Kakome: just walk down the tree

Crys: Gravity dictates that I CAN?T do that!!

Kakome: you?re ninja?just do it!

Crys: ninja not Nike! (whines but tries and falls to the ground flat on her face) god dammit!

Kakome: ha ha?I laugh at you.  Do it again

Crys: (cries on the ground) I really?don?t want to?(flips him off) I give up?!

Kakome: Fine, then go home!

Crys: what home? Itachi burned it down?(grumbles and sits up) s?just not fair?you got to be this cool ninja?and what do I get? You.

Kakome: then go back to your burnt ground or GET UP AND DO IT AGAIN!

Crys: (stands and glares) no?.NO!  (dives at Kakome with kunai knives out)

Kakome: (sighs) why me? (side steps and lets Crys fall)

Crys: (sits on the ground, then shakes head and smiles a little) sorry?I get weird sometimes?side effects of the training with Itachi?

Kakome: well okay then?now do it again.

Crys: (deep sigh and walks over to the tree) but I can?t (starts walking up without realizing it) I mean what comes next? There?s no where to go but down (hangs upside down and looks at him) wha??

Kakome: see!  You CAN do it!  (pause)?now stay there till I get back!

Crys: (jaw drops) no way! I don?t even know I?m doing this!  YOU SUCK!!

Kakome: be back soon! Bye!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Six: Murders and Plots~*

(Crys is clinging to the branch, muttering darkly about pervy senseis)

Crys: its been SIX HOURS!  He isn?t coming back I just know it!!

Kakome: I have been here for 2 hours with my ramen and book

Crys: you BASTARD!  Did you at least bring some food for me?!  Fucking asshole!

Kakome: yeah, it?s over there in the pond?well?above it?

Crys: (whines) but I can?t get down!  (eyes narrow) you?re still pissed about the ramen thing aren?t you?learn to let go!  It was just RAMEN!  This is my LIFE!

Kakome: Just ramen? JUST RAMEN?!  IT WAS SHRIMP!  You WILL pay!

Crys: oh c?mon, I?ll get all you want!  I have a warehouse full since I killed this guy who worked at that ramen place?

Kakome: well, very good, but you still have to get yours!

Crys: but I?m part cat! I can?t take water! C?mon, I?ll do anything but that!

Kakome: since when are you part cat?!

Crys: um?since its convenient? (looks up and screams) OH SHIT!

(Crys runs across the water, waving arms frantically)

Kakome: very good, young one! Aw, yes, the power that Ramen has is amazing!

Crys: (keeps running) NOT THE RAMEN!!  There?s an Uchiha in that tree!!

Kakome: Which fucking one?!!

Crys: the one that?s up there obviously! I saw a red eye and I freaked!!

Kakome: (blank look) it?s a squirrel

Crys: (stops) oh?i?see?(sinks into the water) AHH!!

Kakome: it?s a squirrel with nuts! YAY NUTS!

Crys: (while drowning) I should get Kakashi as a teacher?he?s saner. This guy?ll be the death of me!!

Kakome: no not really, he likes ramen more than me

Crys: (floats to the surface) why, oh great sensei, do I end up with you?? I wanna go kill people.

Kakome: go kill this guy (hands Crys a pic)

Crys: (blink) that?s?that chick from the porno movies?

Kakome: oh crap, wrong pic, its this one.  (hands her another pic)

Crys: (bows) as you wish (disappears)

Kakome: (speaking to the picture) now how did you get out of my bed room my little beauty?

*~*~*~*~*
(20 minutes later, Crys reappears)

Crys: (holds up the guy?s head in her hand, blood splattered across her face) Next?

Kakome: what? Wrong guy!  Do it again!

Crys: (grumbles) you idiot!  (hand signs) let?s just get them to do it! (Doppelgangers run off) there!

Kakome: well, yeah, you can do it that way?if you?re lazy!  YOU go do it! I?m not training your doppelgangers you know!

Crys: you?re right. You?re barely training me! (runs off)

*~*~*~*~*
(all return with heads in their hands)

Crys: happy now?! I  think I killed half the population of that village because of you!

Kakome: (smiles) great! Now set them there.  No, not like that, I want them in a pyramid at my feet!

Crys: (sweat drop) Sensei, you are cracked. You know that?

Kakome: (crazy laugh)

Crys doppelganger #1: oh yeah, he knows that.

Crys: okay you guys, pack it up.

(the doppelgangers disappear)

Crys: hey-oh?shit?(points) NINJA ARMY! COMING RIGHT FOR US! (hides behind him)

Kakome: (rolls eyes) fine (hand signs, shadow doppelgangers with knives appear)

Ninja Army: grrr (dives at them)

Crys: (screams and runs away) you?re on your own, teacher!

Kakome: you are such a pussy! SHADOW CLONES! ATTACK!!

Ninja Army: (points at Kakome then runs away) KAKASHI!

Kakome: what?!  I?m fucking Kakome you idiots!!  Clones!  Kill them all for their mistake!

( Ahem.  The author, me, would like to take a moment to explain what just happened.
For those of you that don?t know, Kakome is Kakashi?s older brother.
However, there is a striking family resemblance.
Thus, the army mistook one brother for the other.
Kakome and Kakashi don?t share the most brotherly love in the world, so it is understandable for him to be upset.
Plus, he?s worked hard to make a better name for himself than his brother did.
Thank you, and now back to the story)

Kakome: yeah, okay, what the hell was all that author crap?

(don?t even go there, Kakome, just shut up and go along with the story, alright? Or you?ll find yourself in a dress on a street corner somewhere doing some very BAD things for money since you?ll be out of a job, Comprende?)

Kakome: will it be a pretty dress?

(FOCUS ON THE STORY!)

Crys: (sitting in a tree) armies are so ineffective these days? (her eyes are now green and glowing) I?m so not paying them.

Kakome: what?! You got them to attack me?!!

Crys: (snickers) duh!  I was hoping the mist nin wouldn?t fail like that?such a shame?

Kakome: I could kill you if I wanted to.

Crys: (hops down) I?m fully aware of that, oh great sensei, but I doubt you will.  That would mean no more ramen as payment for my missions. (laughs) you are a good teacher, Kakome, and we both know it.  But, I think, I want just one more thing before I give all this up. If that?s okay with you??

Kakome: whatever, what?

Crys: (holds up a paper) I wanna do the chuunin exam?can you be my sponsor?

Kakome: whatever, that?s cool

Crys: (completely not listening anymore) I?m going on a stalking mission!

Kakome: you are the most random person I have ever met!

Crys: I know, but I?m always like this?yeah?um?huh?

Kakome: wait, we were talking about the exam!

Crys: (blank look) we were?...wait?what?re we doing here?

Kakome: you were going to get the ramen in the lake

Crys: (deep sigh) fine, fine. (gets the ramen and holds it up) NOW are you happy? Next mission please, or I?ll fetch another army?

Kakome: well, you did want that exam?

Crys: I?m singular, not plural, ergo I have a problem?fuck exams?I just need something amusing to do?so?.what?

Kakome: then go find some people!

Crys: people suck! (walks up the tree) so I?m just gonna have you killed (cute smile) okay?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Seven: Enter Naruto~*

(Crys is sitting in a tree, laughing at Kakome)

Crys: I?m gonna have you murdered and then life will be fun!

Kakome: whatever, I wouldn?t be the first. I?m going home then, and eat ramen!

Crys: ooh!  Can I come?  (stalker gear appears) I?m going so say YES!

Kakome: why not

Crys: SWEET!!!

*~*~*~*~*
(at Kakome?s house)

Kakome: you stay out here and I?ll eat some ramen

Crys: (jaw drops) no!  That?s not the deal!!! (gets locked out) crap?

*~*~*~*~*
Crys: that?s his 11th ramen cup?where does it all go?...he?s like a ramen vacuum!

Kakome: I love chicken, I love beefy, ramen, ramen its so steamy!

Crys: the meowmix song cat must be crying right now?

(Naruto appear next to her)

Crys: who the hell are you?

Naruto: Kakashi sent me with a message for this guy

Crys: well he?s only on his sixth ramen-gasm so?he?s dead to the world.

Naruto: (pounds on the door) LET ME IN!

Crys: (sweatdrop) that might work?

Kakome: what?!  I need more ramen! Oh, hi Naruto!

Naruto: your lousy brother sent me here!

Crys: (sadness shadows) 

Kakome: about what? Come in and have some ramen!

Crys: OH COME ON!

Naruto: (comes in and looks around) some family thing?

Kakome: sit and tell me over some hot yummy ramen!

Naruto: thanks! (sits down and eats) he wouldn?t tell me anything important?

Kakome: so why are you here?

Naruto: well?um?.for the ramen

Kakome: no?really?  Or no more ramen for you, Naruto.

Naruto: look he wouldn?t tell me no matter how hard I tried to learn the big secret! (reaches for the ramen sneakily)

Crys: maybe its some family party?  (looks around) I?m bored out here too!

Kakome: fine, if he won?t tell you then what am I going to do?  Do I have to find him?

Naruto: yeah, sure (runs off with the rest of the ramen) 

Crys: he?s like a squirrel?but with Ramen?

Kakome: hm?fine, come Crys we have to find my little bro!

Crys: (stands) yay?  Wait-that blonde kid?s with him!  AND Itachi?s bro!  Is that safe?

Kakome: hm?maybe, maybe not, I don?t know that, hey, that rhymed! (laughs)

Crys: (to self) maybe I can sell myself to some restaurant as a cook?ninjaing with you is?painful?(fake smile) so, let?s go!

Kakome: feels like the end of an episode now, doesn?t it Crys?

Crys: (blank look) Episode?  This ain?t no show man!

Kakome: hm?maybe we?re in a manga?

Crys: no!  NO WE?RE NOT!

Kakome: really?  Oh well.

Crys: (glares) you still suck?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Eight: Houses Are Dangerous~*

(about 2 miles from Kakashi?s house)

Crys: socialness sucks!

Kakome: well it does and I really don?t want to myself

Crys: right. Why?d we stop here when his house is right there? (points)

Kakome: hm?.we should go there first. It?s been a long time.

Crys: AYE AYE! (runs off)

Kakome: quiet!  What?s going on??  Wow?it?s a flash back!...weeeeeee!!

(flash back)

Kakome: wow its me with my little bro!  it?s the past!  When I gave him my head band!

Crys: gag me with a spoon

Kakome: (blink) oh!  My bad!  Flashback over! Let?s go in the house!

Crys: (busts down the door to get caught in a rope trap) W-T-F?!!  who the hell puts a trap at their front door?!!

Kakome: what, don?t you when you have a house?

Crys: ?no man!  Normies don?t do this!  God Damned NINJAS!

Kakome: well?wait!  That head band?that was my head band that he stole! No-wait!  He got a new one and never gave mine back!!!

Crys: (flat tone) the mind boggles?(clears throat) speaking of head bands??

Kakome: oh you want one?then take this one! I?ve had it for some time, you can have it!

Crys: (victory dance) yay!  Wait?um?how should I wear it? (panics)

Kakome: I don?t care!

Crys: (snoops around the house, managing to find every trap that was possibly there) (comes back to the door covered in ropes, and clutching a dozen or so shuriken) okay?you guys?are both?freaks?!  Traps in your houses?!  Porno books as your only reading material?!  GODS! (collapses)

Kakome: so is he here?

Crys: nah.

Kakome: ONWARD then!  Where would he be?

Crys: (still on the ground) the ramen hut?

Kakome: you know I love ramen as much as the next ninja-

Crys: there?s a fine line between love and obsession and you?ve pretty much been across it since I?ve known you

Kakome: -but even I know that the time for the ramen hut is not now!

Crys: really?  How very noble of you!

Kakome: because the ramen that Kakashi carries is FREE!

Crys: (face fault) and here I thought we were on the verge of a breakthrough?

Kakome: Never!  I will never have a breakthrough! HEHE! (serious face) but for real, we need to find him.  Now that I think about it?.we should have followed Naruto.

Crys: NOW that you think of it?!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Nine: How To Trap a Ramen Fiend~*

(Crys and Kakome are sitting in a tree, watching a cup of steaming ramen on the ground with a big box hovering over it like in those old cartoons about catching rabbits)

Crys: this is the stupidest plan you?ve ever come up with-and I?m seen you pull out some doozies!

Kakome: this is the only way to capture a ramen fiend!

Crys: right, well, I?ll be over here?.pretending I don?t know you?(pulls out a missing-nin head band and puts it on)

Kakome: what the hell is that?!

Crys: oh, this?  This was a present from Itachi!

Kakome: you can?t wear that when you?re with me!

Crys: why not?  Is there some ninja law against it?!  HUH?!

Kakome: well, yeah, there is, but that?s beside the point!  How can I show you off to Kakashi when you?re dressed like a banished Ninja?!

Crys: (heart eyes) aw, Sensei, that?s so sweet! (switches headbands to the one he gave her)

Kakome: (looking away and talking to himself) hehehe?that bet is won, bro, and that ramen is MINE!

Crys: (narrows eyes) what was that?

Kakome: um?I sure hope?Naruto hurries up?

Crys: right?don?t hold your breath on this masterful trap of yours working.

(Naruto walks by and gets trapped in the box)

Kakome: HA!

Crys: note to self, never underestimate human idiocy?.store this under ?ways to trap ramen addicts??

Naruto: LET ME OUT!

Kakome: (hops down and sits on the box) not until you agree to take us to Kakashi!

Naruto: why didn?t you just follow me in the first place?!

Crys: oh, see, ever Box Boy here thought of it!  Why couldn?t you, Sensei?!

Kakome: well, it was nice to walk down memory lane again

Crys: oi, focus here?now?please?lets just go.  Naruto, can we follow you?

Naruto: um?actually?.i have no idea where I?m going anymore.

Crys: FUCK!

Kakome: ha?I told you it didn?t matter if we followed him!

Crys: no you didn?t and now we?re stuck in the middle of the fucking woods, surrounded by god knows what, and I?m stuck with the most idiotic teacher in the known universe and BOX BOY!

Kakome: wait, I kind of like Box Boy

Naruto: STOP CALLING ME BOX BOY!

Crys: stay outta this Box Boy!  Okay, do you have ANY fucking clue as to where your bro is, Sensei?

Kakome: well?not really?.we?ll follow Naruto?s tracks back to him!

Crys: great, except Box Boy here was ALREADY lost!  Oh?why fight it? (sigh) can?t believe I?m saying this but?let?s?follow?.you plan?

Kakome: that?s right (points in some random direction) follow me that way, I think

Crys: (sweat drop) oh gods?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Ten: Kale Complicates Things~*

(FINALLY they are standing in front of Kakashi and his students, Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke)

Kakashi: so?this is your student??

Crys: (dirty and near tears) this so sucks?

Kakome: yeah, I think so?

Kakashi: well?it?s nice to see you, at least, Kakome.  Meet my cell!  Naruto who you already met, and that?s Sakura-a genius at logic (points to the girl) and that?s Sasuke Uchiha (points to the other boy)

Crys: (glares at Sasuke) Uchiha?(looks up at Kakome) your bro?s bragging a lot, sensei

Kakome: yeah, he does that

Crys: (slaps Sasuke) HA HA!  Take that Uchiha-boy! (points at Sakura) slut! (points at Naruto) BOX BOY! (falls over laughing)

Kakome: what did I tell you about that? (pause) but that?s still REALLY funny

Crys: that I can do it when Kakashi?s not here?

Kakome: that?s right!

Crys: but?I?.HAD to?!!  Besides, he doesn?t care!

Kakome: well, oh well if they?re not going to do anything about it, who cares?

Crys: truth hurts.  Now, what the hell did you want Kakashi?

Kakashi: hmmm?.now that I think about it, I want that ramen you owe.

Kakome: now way! You have three of them, I have one, and I win-not you!

Crys: (proud smirk) hehe?(stands in front of Kakashi) test me, I?m the best!

Kakashi: go get the ramen over there (points to a small island in the middle of a small lake) without swimming OR touching the water in anyway.

Kakome: ha, that?s great

Crys: changed my mind-no testy for me!

Kakashi: well, whatever, then Naruto you go get it!

Naruto: gone! (dives for the ramen)

Crys: CRAP!  (jumps up, lands on Naruto?s back and uses him as a springboard, and reaches the small island to get the Ramen) (tumbles off landing in the water while the force of her spring sends Naruto swimming as well) (resurfaces, coughing) SHIT!

Kakome/Kakashi: THE RAMEN! THE RAMEN! NOOO!!!

Crys: (points to the floating package) you guys?lend a hand?please?

Kakome: NO! the ramen! THE RAMEN!

Crys: its fine?really?(doggy paddles to shore) ugh?(shakes off like a dog) this sucks

Naruto: (swimming after the ramen) NOOOO!!!!

Kakome: ha?!  You lost! You suck!  You got beat by BOX BOY!

Crys: (stares at him) oh?fuck?no?

(a black blur zooms by, cutting Crys and Kakome on the cheek)

Crys: ho?ly?shit?

Kakome: my fucking cheek!  Who cuts a cheek?!  FUCK!

Crys: (pulls out two shuriken) I fucking know this style?Kale god dammit come out you coward!!

(the blur arrives in the tree, smiling and waving)

Kale: Yo!

Kakome: who are you? CRYS?!

Crys: well?ya see?um?.huh?

Kale: (laughs) check it (moves bangs to show his head band as a missing mist nin) ta da!

Kakome: damn?one of the missing mist people!

Crys: (looking around whistling) la la?

Kale: yep!  But don?t let that stop ya!  Bring it on, bitch!!

Kakome: bitch, no you?re the bitch!  Lets fucking go?bitch!

Kale: (smirks and hops down to the ground) someone?s antsy.  Crys?  Ready?

Crys: (goes to Kale?s side) yeah?yeah?

Kakome: fine, come on bro!  this would be good for your cell!

Kakashi: yes, you?re right, cell 7 go get them!

Cell 7: (sign that says ?on break?)

Crys: this ain?t no picnic for me ya know?its personal!

Kakashi: break over, now go or fail!

Naruto: going!

Sakura: GOING!

Sasuke: (gone, poof)

Crys: (whimpers softly) c?mon Kale, lets not do this?.these guys ain?t so ba-(flies back into a tree, Sasuke pinning her with a kunai to her throat)

Kale: oi, oi!  Crys-fight back!

Crys: no arguments there!  (head butts Sasuke, then kicks him away) Kale, need a hand?

Kale: (looks at Sakura and Naruto, unconscious at his feet) uh-uh. I?m good. You?

Crys: (snatches the kunai before Sasuke can get it) yeah, maybe.  A little jutsu for the baby Sharingan?  I know?our favorite trick!  Ready?

Kale: always!  Which style?  San, sound, leaf, mist?

Crys: (glares at Sasuke) I?m thinking?.sand.  Definitely. More gore for me.  (hand signs) SAND PRISON!

(sand swirls out of a pouch on Kale?s waist and surrounds Sasuke)

Crys: (holds out hand) no more Uchiha, NO. MORE. PROBLEMS.

Kale: We?re gonna KILL him?!  We could use him like we used Oro-(he falls silent and glares at the ground)

Crys: Death suits an Uchiha better?besides, he?s weaker than HE was?(glances at Kakashi and Kakome, then at Kale) _what is the right answer?...this isn?t good?killing?is?_(she drops her hand and lets Sasuke go) killing is not my way anymore?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Eleven: A Moral Dilemma...HA!~*

(Kale stares at Crys in shock)

Kale: what the hell do you mean?!  Killing was your favorite thing!

Crys: WAS?besides?I know Kakashi wouldn?t let his friends die?and I?m sadly trapped at the moment.  So, what am I supposed to do?  Die for you?  Gimme a break. I?m too self-centered for that.

Kale: back then you would have!  You said so!

Crys: (laughs) I only told you that so you?d give me your lunches when we were on missions!  DUH!  I can?t throw my life away, I love me too much!

Kakome: (looks at Kakashi) she really does love herself.

Kale: you know?by law?I have to kill you?

Crys: laws are overrated.  You won?t do it.  Besides, I have friends who?ll help me out, er?for the small price of some ramen

Kakome: (frowning) okay, what the hell is going on with you two?!!

Kale: (shrugs) I?m outta here, you tell him! (disappears)

Crys: (eyes widen) you fucker!  Don?t leave me with this! Shit! (looks at Kakome) um..

Kakome: W-T-F?!

Crys: (shakes head and moves a bit) promise not to kill me?...me and him were partners a while back but in reality?he?s kinda?my?bro.

Kakome: ok, if he?s your bro then you?re from the mist village

Crys: (takes a deep breath, like she?s going to say a mouthful) nope. I don?t really have a village.  He?s a missing mist nin, yeah, but I?m just his little sister

Kakome: no, that makes you the little sister of a person of mist village, that makes you a mist person.

Crys: the head band just shows where he went to school!  Not like he lived there?look, he?s one of the guys we have to kill-one of the seven mist nin with the huge swords and shit.

Kakome: well yes we have to kill him and the rest so go kill him or I?ll have to do it.

Crys: (blank look) kill him? He?s my BROTHER!  I can?t kill him!  Who do I look like, Sasuke?!  Shit!

Kakome: ohhhh, burn!  Okay, fine, I?ll kill him.

Crys: use a good jutsu but don?t use the Sharingan or bad shit?ll happen?

Kakome: okay (does the invisibility jutsu and it actually works)

Crys: (stares in shock) it?actually?worked?!  Oh boy?I hope he kills him?

*~*~*~*
(Kale walks along the path, carrying a large sword and humming)

Kakome: (sneaks up behind him and throws a rock at him)

Kale: (catches it) who the hell, in this world, throws a rock?! (throws it back at him, completely oblivious)

Kakome: well then who throws that rock back?  Do you know why I?m here?

Kale: (stops and looks around) because you want to kill me?  Dunno why?I?m a cool guy if I do say so myself.

Kakome: wow?I should kill you just for your ego alone. Let?s just do this!

(Kakome pulls out his nightmare blade and throws it at him but there are two and he throws that one in the shadow of the first)

Kale: (pulls out a huge sword from nowhere and block both, laughing) you?re weaker than I thought!

Kakome: its your turn man?.

Kale: nah-(coughs out blood and falls, Crys behind him holding a bloody dagger)

Crys: huh?wasn?t so hard afterall?

Kakome: I?m shocked?.but?good job?

Crys: ha ha!  Killing things still rocks!  Wanna hit the bar nearby?  Pina Colodas on me!

Kakome: yes, and ramen! Let?s end the episode now!

Crys: how many times do I gotta say it-we?re not in a show or manga man!!!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Twelve: If You Like Pina Coladas...~*

(Crys slumps against the hotel room door, knocking weakly)

Crys: sen?sei??

Kakome: no?go away?.sooooo?.much?.ramen?!!

Crys: you promised you?d help out Iruka and signed me up as your teacher aid?Fuck I hate saying that word?

Kakome: aid?

Crys: no, teacher

Kakome: anyways?.i don?t remember promising anything?

Crys: you were plastered, of course you don?t!  C?mon, rise and shine! (pushes open the door then screams and jumps back) OH MY GOD!

Kakome: (walks out in boxers with Icha Icha Paradise book prints on them) what??

(Kakome?s room is trashed, ramen cups and liquor bottle everywhere)

Crys: how many ramen cups did you eat?!

Kakome: (looks back) my guess?  70 something?

Crys: well?yeesh?c?mon then, we have to go help!  It?s our mission!

Kakome: (blank face) do you just not get hang overs?

Crys: Nah, I get em, but I took this lovely weather as a sign to cheer up!

Kakome: ?you destroyed stuff on your way here didn?t you?

Crys: n-yeah.  So put some pants on would ya? It?s creepy.

*~*~*~*
(at the school?s door)

Kakome: so, what am I doing here?

Crys: subbing, Iruka?s gone for the next month-you told him you?d do it.

Kakome: I hate kids!

Crys: yeah, but you still have to.  So c?mon (drags him in)

Kakome: noooooo!!  I don?t wanna!!!

Crys: you get free ramen from the cafeteria.

Kakome: noo-(pause) free ramen?  As in?no paying? For ramen?  The tastiest of tasty things?

Crys: uh huh

Kakome: (pause) what the hell are we waiting for?! I?m coming ramen!!!! (runs in)

Crys: (sweatdrop) those poor kids?

*~*~*~*
(Kakome walks into the classroom.  The students stare at him)

Kakome: alright, let?s get this straight right now. I hate you. And I have a hangover. So today we?re just gonna sit here and be quiet.

Crys: (walks in with a backpack) yo teach! (slams the door shut) I have Iruka?s Lesson Plan!

Kakome: (glares) Crys?

Crys: Chill out?we?ll start tomorrow.

Kid 1: (stands) why are you two here?  Where?s Iruka-Sensei?

Kakome: hey!  What?d I say about asking questions?!

Kid 1: NOTHING!

Kakome: don?t you start-

Crys: no no, kid?s right, you didn?t say anything.

Kakome: oh?well?no questions?(beat) (looks at Crys) where IS Iruka?

Crys: huh?uh?er?something about a mission I think?  I wasn?t too focused last nigh so uh?no idea.

Kakome: (to the class) Iruka is out killing the mutant squirrels in the woods!

Class: (blank look)

Crys: (covers face with hand) oh god?

(the bell rings)

Kakome: LUNCH TIME!!!! (runs out)

Kid 1: (looking at Crys) shouldn?t you tell him that?s just the bell for school to START?

Crys: no?it?ll break his heart?

Kid 2: is that guy for real?

Crys: er-

Kid 3: what kinda idiot would call him sensei?

Crys: uh-

Kid 1: (to Crys) so, do you know this guy?

Crys: ?who? Me? Never seen hi before in my life?_sorry sensei?_

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Thirteen: Denied an Education~*

(Back in class, Kakome is pouting behind the desk while Crys jokes around with the kids)

Kakome: I could be at home right now, but noooooooooo?.i have to babysit!

Crys: (calls over) something wrong, Kakome?

Kakome: HEY! You call me sensei!

Crys: Pfft, not here I don?t!

Kakome: that?s it, I?m leaving! (stands)

Crys: c?mon sensei, is it so bad here?

Kakome: (looks at the kids)?yes!

Crys: how can you deny these kids an education?!

Kakome: REAL easy! (leaves)

Crys: Oh for christ?s sake!  (stomps out) C?mon you?re being a baby!

Kakome: They?re all brats! And they stare at me!

Crys: yeah, cuz you?re staring too!

Kakome: the girls *GIGGLED* at me!

Crys: it?s a compliment!

Kakome: (pause) no matter what I say you?ll have a come back won?t you?

Crys: yeah

Kakome: big family?

Crys: Ten of us

Kakome: your parents have my sympathies?

Crys: you gotta go back in there, you gotta teach!

Kakome: Can?t you do it?

Crys: technically no.  I officially hold the title of a missing ninja and so-

Kakome: and who?s fault is that?

Crys: (rolls eyes) mine

Kakome: and who?s the greatest ninja for taking you in?

Crys: (rolls eyes and crosses arms) you. Happy now?

Kakome: as long as you remember that?  Yeah.

Crys: great, now that I?ve stroked your ego-will you get your lousy ass back in there?

Kakome: NO!

Crys: stop being such a fucking pussy!

(in the window of the door all the kids are watching)

Kid 1: well guys?

Kid 2: this is gonna be fun!

Kid 3: we?ll run circles around em!

Kid 1: (watching Crys and Kakome fight) yeah?circles?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Fourteen: Ramenology 101~*

(The next day Crys and Kakome walk into the classroom without exchanging a word)

Kakome: okay, today we?re all going to learn the most important lesson ever!

Kid 3: you?d gonna teach us how to kill people?

Kakome: no-what?!-NO!  This is WAY more important than that!

Crys: HMPH!

Kakome: ignore her, she?s just pissy cuz she lost a bet last night.

Crys: (snarls and leaves)

Kakome: okay, now that the wet blanket has left, let?s get down to business. (Grabs a piece of chalk and writes on the board) Welcome to Ramenology 101

Class: (sweat drop)

Kid 1: you can?t be serious?

Kakome: (not listening) while I?m here you will think and study ONLY ramen! When I?m through with you, you will be experts! Just like me?only younger?and not so talented. There are some things that only come with natural talent and if you don?t have the spark, you don?t have a chance. Why I remember when I was a lad?

Kid 1: (to the kid next to him while Kakome rambles on) this guy?s cracked!

Kakome: (appears, squatting down in front of the kid on his desk, eyes narrowed) you have a piss-poor attitude and remind me of another student of mine. Now, do you want to go through life as a loser like her or a winner like me?

Kid 1: do I have to dress like THAT?

Kakome: (eyebrow twitch) what?s your name, Kid?

Kid 1: you can call me Inu (smirks)

Kakome: (hops down) no, I?ll call you dismissed (hands him a slip of paper) get going!

Inu: (to himself) this is crap

Kakome: you got something to say? SAY IT!

Inu: this is SHIT! (Throws a punch)

Kakome: (catches his fist then knees him and kicks him across the room) learn to fight better or you?ll never survive!  Now get up and get out!

Inu: (limps out, bleeding and wheezing)

Girl 1: (raising hand) Sensei??

Kakome: (smiles) yes?

Girl 1: wasn?t that a bit?er?mean?

Kakome: the real world, I?m afraid, isn?t all ponies and ramen.  There are many things out there that will kill you if given even the slimmest of chances.  Like me. Any other questions?

Class: uh-uh

Kakome: Great! Now for today?s lesson!

*~*~*~*
(In the hall way)

Inu: (muttering) I can?t believe this?

Voice: hey kid, wanna get a little revenge on that guy? It?s reeeeeeeeeeal simple!

Inu: that sounds good, who?re you?

Voice: just an interested party

Inu: you?re that chick that was with him

Voice: (face fault) ack-NO!

Inu: oh, good, cuz she was worse than him. Loud and bossy?and that hair-

Voice: what?s wrong with my hair?!!

Inu: (chuckles) gotcha!

Crys: (steps out of the shadows, smoothing her hair) hmph?alright kid?you want in or what?

Inu: ?sure, why not, I got nothin? better to do.

Crys: lovely! Now, here?s the plan?

*~*~*~*
(At lunch, Kakome is perched on the top of the school with a small mountain of ramen and a book)

Kakome: mmm?lunch time?quite possibly my favoritest time of the day?right next to dinner and breakfast! Mmhmm!

Crys: (appears behind him) hey sensei, enjoying the free ramen?

Kakome: the best things in life ARE free

Crys: or so they say? (Sits next to him) so let?s see?Day 2?and you?re actually teaching?  Even if it IS the stupidest subject ever

Kakome: says you!

Crys: no (hands him a letter) says Iruka

Kakome: oh c?mon, you ratted me out to the fuzz?!

Crys: (sweat drop) the fuzz??

Kakome: (reads it then throws it down) this is ridiculous! It?s my class!

Crys: (picks it up) ?Kakome, thanks for all your help. Please follow the lesson plan I left with your student and NO ramen based lessons.? Oh there?s a PS here??next time you get drunk, try to keep your pants on?? (Looks up at Kakome) AH!

Kakome: (gloomy sigh) what can I teach these little idiots?

Crys: (flipping through the lesson plan book) Iruka says the art of transformation

Kakome: oh come on! That?s for little losers in ninja school!

Crys: that?s because they ARE little losers in ninja school!

Kakome: (grumbles) alright, I?ll do it?but I won?t like it.

Crys: that?s what school is all about!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

There, there's ten new episodes. that should tide you all over.  i had to get up to Ramenology 101. it's Kakome's fave title...lol


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Fifteen: Transformations and Lawsuits~*

(the class is split into 2 groups, with most of the kids on Crys? side)

Kakome: Alright?transformation. Stuff becomes other stuff.  Let?s see you become me!

Crys: hold it! Why do you have like 5 kids and I get?the rest!

Kakome: I split them according to skill!

Crys: so I get all the idiots?!

Group 2: HEY!

Kakome: they?ll only be idiots until you teach them something!

Crys: aww!

Kakome: then they?ll be morons!

Crys: (face fault) ahh?.

Kakome: now teach them!

Crys: right! (takes a deep breath) transform!

(poof! Fluffy clouds surround her-now in the form of Itachi) ta~da~!

Kakome: why?d you become him?

Crys: first guy on my mind.

Kakome: why not me?

Crys: (sarcastically) because you?re too handsome-I couldn?t possibly do you justice.

Kakome: yes?that is true?good call!

Crys: (sweatdrop) oi?(changes back) a?righty then.  Line up and transform into whoever you want

Class: (all turn into perfect copies of Kakome except 2 of Crys? group)

Kakome: not bad?but you two insult my face!  My eyes are sparklyer and my face is sexier!

Crys: (sweatdrop) ack?he misses the two who do worst and insults the two best?yeesh.  Alright (looks at roster) Nari and Kyo?you wo will be working with me while you others stay with the sensei

Class: Crap!

Nari and Kyo: Crap!

Kakome: Crap Crappity Crap Crap Crap!

Crys: (hangs head) I echo the sentiments?(leads Nari and Kyo out of the room)

Kakome: (looking at the class nervously) so?uh?um?when?s lunch?

Girl 1: four hours from now

Kakome: wow, really? Wow?what about snack time?

Girl 1: Two hours

Kakome: Nap time?

Girl 1: we?re not in preschool

Kakome: that?s a shame?well, pull out a book and read then (pulls out his book and settles behind his desk)

*~*~*~*
(30 minutes later, Crys, Nari, and Kyo return)

Kakome: well now, how are they doing?

Crys: they?re both brilliant students.

Kakome: oh so they just suck at transformation?

Crys: uh?no.

Kakome: then they just couldn?t capture all my perfection?

Crys: uh-uh

Kakome: than they hate me?

Crys: oh yeah

Kakome: but they?re getting better?

Crys: Check it out!  Ready?

Nari and Kyo: (face Kakome) READY!

Kakome: what?

Crys: Aim!

Nari and Kyo: (narrow eyes) AIM!

Kakome: time out! End Game!  NO!

Crys: FIRE!!

Nari and Kyo: (hand signs) FIRE STYLE! FIREBALL JUTSU! (both breathe fire at Kakome)

Kakome: (dodges) HEY NOW! That was an Uchiha Trick!

Crys: Yeah? So?  Itachi taught me that one!

Kakome: let?s just hope he doesn?t sue for infringement

*~*~*~*
(Crys and Kakome are walking home in the dark)

Kakome: those kids you were with, what?s their story?

Crys: They?re siblings-and member of one of those natural-blooded shinobi clans. Kinda spooky. Do you know where we?re going?

Kakome: I take this way all the time! Don?t worry!  What clan?

Crys: one of those snooty ones ya know?ritzy.  But the kids are great

Kakome: that?s rare, most clans train their heirs themselves.  Why would this one entrust them to the average school system?

Crys: (looking at him) dunno but they?re idiots for doing it!

Kakome: yeah!...hey! you mean cuzza Iruka right?

Crys: er?yeah?of course?

Kakome: that didn?t sound very sincere!

Crys: well its hard to be sincere when you?re lying through your teeth.

Kakome: How dare you lie to me! I?m your sensei! Your master! Your ruler! I am a king to you!!

Crys: yeah?king of getting lost! We?re in the middle of no where!

Kakome: will you relax?  I know exactly where we?huh?I don?t remember that building being there?

Crys: see?! I told you you were getting us lost!

Kakome: now now there?s a simple solution!

Crys: and what?s that?

Kakome: we follow the smell of ramen back to my home!

Crys: this won?t work!

Kakome: you said that about Box Boy too! And look how well that worked out!

Crys: how ?WELL? that worked out?!  I was nearly killed by my brother and we STILL ended up lost!

Kakome: you know what, with that attitude maybe we should just stay out here all night!

Crys: Fine by me!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Sixteen: Student Lost~*

(Crys is walking along an alleyway then gets jumped)

Crys: oh for the love of god! I?m not a damsel in distress! (gets kidnapped) Fuck?

*~*~*~*
(At school the next day, Kakome walks in late)

Kakome: I know, I?m late?oh well we can start?now.

Nari: this is new?the other one ain?t here

Kyo: maybe she was kidnapped!

Nari: what self-respecting ninja gets kidnapped?!

Kakome: well I don?t know, but if she was kidnapped there would be a note

Kyo: like that one taped on you back? (points)

Kakome: there?s no note on my back

Kyo: oh-wait-yes there is! (grabs it and hands it to him)

Note: we have your student. We hoped you would find this message cuz only an idiot wouldn?t be able to ~the 7 Mirokus

Kakome: hm?.not even a P.S. at the end. Well, this should be good for you kids. Okay, go find her and whoever does gets a prize at the end!

Class: WHA?!

Nari: she?s YOUR student! YOU find her!

Kyo: we don?t even like her-she?s mean and smacks us around

Inu: (to Kakome) call it a field trip. We?ll screw around for the week, you do whatever, and we don?t have to see each other for a while! Its win/win!

Kakome: hmmm?.good point, but its not ?win/win?. I have to work so we will make this your midterm exam!

Inu: fuck?alright?let?s go guys?lead the way oh fearless leader.  Unless?you don?t know where to go?

Kakome: Well?.i do, but if I told you it would be easy!  So you go, and I stay and eat ramen and read my book!

Inu: (points) you?re going or I?ll tell you the super secret ending to that book you read!

Kakome: NO!...wait-this seems familiar

Inu: (clears throat) so it turns out that the man Ami?s been seeing is having an affair with-

Kakome: noooooo-wait, that?s not her name! you lied to me! Just for that, you only have 3 days to find Crys now!

Inu: Damn?that?s right?.that was from the book that isn?t out yet but I have since I?m friends with the writer?

Kakome: you should know your books better! Now go and end this episode (insert evil laugh here)

Inu: (sweatdrop) why do I get all the crazy teachers?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Seventeen: Kidnapping: Do's and Don'ts~*

(2 weeks later, Iruka walks into the empty class room)

Iruka: Kakome?where are my students?

Kakome: I don?t know, I sent them on a mission to find my student and they?re not back yet

Iruka: when did you send them-and why is YOUR student missing?!

Kakome: when? About?two weeks ago and missing? I don?t know?

Iruka: 2 WEEKS?!!  You let 12 year olds run around in the woods for 2 weeks?!!  I?m gonna be fired for this! (runs out to find them)

Kakome: well maybe, but god they?re just kids?

Crys: (climbs in through the window and smacks him in the back of the head) I could?ve been KILLED!

Kakome: hey! You?re okay! So how?s your week been?

Crys: (glares) TERRIBLE! And I?m not OKAY I?m DYING you asshole! You didn?t even come for me!

Kakome: I sent the whole class to find you!

Crys: well they didn?t-wait, you WHAT?!

Kakome: the whole class! Yep!

Crys: oh?my?god?(sinks into a chair) we?re so fucked if Iruka comes back?thankfully we have a week more?

Kakome: yeah he?s looking for them right now

Crys: oh?man?(hangs head) we?re never gonna be let back in this village again?

Kakome: whatever, they?ll be fine!

Crys: aw, by the way, um my kidnappers were after YOU so?keep an eye out, ya know?

Kakome: yeah, thanks for that info?

Crys: but its not like I told them where you live, work, hang out, and eat right?? Yeah?

Kakome: yeah that?s nice

Crys: (whistles) I?ll be leaving now for NO REASON, not cuz they?re behind you okay? Okay? Okay! (starts to leave)

Kakome: yeah, yeah, whatever, they?re dead and have been for sometime

Crys: (sweatdrop) sensei that was the other sub guy?.yeah?

Kakome: oh my bad, shouldn?t have been behind me

Crys: gods he?s like?really dead man!  You fucking cut his arms off?!! Shit!

Kakome: my bad, it?s just?.i?m eating.

Crys: how can you EAT with that right there?!

Kakome: hm?I just don?t think about it

Crys: huh?.hm?time for a plot twist I think. Sensei, plot twist?

Kakome: yeah sure

(PLOT TWIST! 2 guys walk in, holding 2 different swords)

Guy 1: you Kakome?

Kakome: meeeeeee?!

Guy 2: this is a plot twist! Assume the position!

Kakome: oh no a plot twist! No, wait, how can there be a plot twist?! I?m not done with my ramen!

Crys: don?t question things!

Guy 1: GO GO GO!!!

Guy 2: (holds the sword to Crys? throat) surrender, Kakome!

Kakome: but I?m not done with ramen!!!

Crys: this is my life you fucker!

Guy 1: surrender or we?ll do it!

Kakome: do what, hmm?

Guy 2: I?ll cut her fucking head off!

Crys: why am I the hostage? AGAIN!!!

Kakome: I don?t know, ask him (points at Guy 2)

Guy 1: you?re the only friend he has!

Crys: wait, when the fuck did I become your friend?!

Kakome: yeah, I don?t have friends!

Guy 1: oh?well?she?s your favorite student!

Crys: no, he hates me! Hence the whole ?I?m gonna eat ramen and watch you while you die? thing! You guys suck at this!

Guy 2: (looks at Guy 1) yeah we kinds do, man?

Kakome: you?re not good this or are you new?

Guy 2:  yeah we just started but our bros are better but-

Guy 1: dude, shut up!

Crys: (sweatdrop) I can?t believe these guys are kidnapping me?.Kakome, please, just?kill me?

Kakome: okay!

Crys: this is humiliating?

Guy 2: but bro he seems nice-

Guy 1: we have to kill him dumbfuck!

Kakome: NINJA STARS! (throws and kills both guys)

Crys: W-T-F?! you couldn?t do that before?!

Kakome: I just finished my ramen?.

Crys: one of these times I really will die! Then you?ll feel bad!

Kakome: no, not really, I still have ramen!

Crys: AND I?ll take the ramen with me!

Kakome: NO! and I would have to get a new student?

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Eighteen: The End?*

(Crys and Kakome are ditching bodies)

Crys: alright, so now we?re gonna go get the other 5, right?  For my honor?s sake?

Kakome: let?s just throw them in the forest thingy

Crys: yeah, okay, but?uh?my honor?  I mean they DID kidnap me and stuff?

Kakome: just get rid of the bodies.

Crys: (mutters darkly and burns the bodies with the fireball technique) there?NOW can you avenge me an? stuff?

Kakome: wait, this isn?t our job! Can?t someone else do it?!

Crys: the other guys are on strike or some shit like that.  Look, I?m tired of you ignoring the issue!

Kakome: the issue is what I like to ignore

Crys: and that?s why you?re the worst ninja in the history of ninjas!

Kakome: No, I?m not the worst?maybe the laziest?but definitely not worst.

Crys: No, the WORST!  You?re lazy, you get lost easy, you do nothing but eat ramen and read slutty novels that totally LIE about sex AND you?re so stupid you sent a class of 12 year olds out to fight 7 professional murderers!  And you know what else?  When I said that I liked your ramen sculpture of the 4th Hokage?I LIED!

Kakome: no, well, yes, I?m lazy but I shouldn?t have to work anymore and the class thing?.I thought that was funny.  And you do too like my ramen sculpture of the 4th Hokage! (frowns)

Crys: no! I NEVER liked it!

(a girl walks up, holding a dagger and a letter)

Girl: uh?

Crys: You?re worthless Kakome! I can?t even stand to call you sensei anymore!

Kakome: well fuck you too!!!

Crys: why did I ever think I could LEARN anything from YOU?!

Girl: Hey!

Kakome: but you have! You just don?t know it.

Crys: all I learned from you was how to catch a ramen addict and how to get pissed off in a hurry!

Girl: HEY!

Kakome: well then you learned something!

Crys: Fuck off!  AND YOU-(points to the girl) shut the hell up!  You ever think maybe it?s not all about you?!

Girl: well?

Crys: look, you?re here to kidnap me right?  Let me do the work for you and just get to the point! (snaps her neck) THERE!  Anyone else?!!

Kakome: No! that was the pizza girl! Fuck, my pizza!

Crys: (glares) I have had?the WORST?Day?EVER?fuck it, I?m gone! (storms off)

Is this the end of the series?
Will Kakome and Crys ever make up?
Dun dun duuuuuuunnnnn?!

No, c?mon, you think I?d let it end like that?
HA!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Nineteen: Operation: Go Get Gaara~*

(Kakome is sitting at home with his ramen and book.  There?s a knock on the door)

Kakome: no, go away, me no likey people!

Person: just get your ass up and open the fucking door!

Kakome: no, ass stays down

Person: I?ve got pizza!

Kakome: fine, come in?.there?s no door.

(Crys walks in holding a pizza box)

Crys: I?m being forced to say I?m sorry?

Kakome: leave the pizza and get out.  I have lost my pants.

Crys: and your mind? (Leaves the box then turns) aw?by the way?it?s empty?and your bro?s gone missing.  Later.  (Leaves)

Kakome: he does that, maybe he?s wandered off the path of life?

Crys: yeah, that?s PROBABLY it?

Kakome: well?he can help himself.

Crys: okay, I?ll spell it out for ya.  I NEED YOUR HELP!...yeesh?

Kakome: hm?for what?

Crys: well see I need to do this thing for my family and?help would be appreciated.

Kakome: what?s the mission?

Crys: well?see?gotta hunt down and capture my cousin, Gaara, the Kazekage

Kakome: yeah, that?s not gonna happen

Crys: the payment?s a life time of ramen AND all the Icha Icha books for free forever

Kakome: you have to find my pants first.

Crys: are they in your closet?

Kakome: maybe?I really don?t know.

Crys: (goes to the closet) there?s nothing but porn and Ramen? (Looks at the bed) right here (holds them up)

Kakome: it?s not porn, it?s fine reading! And yes, those are my pants.

Crys: fine reading my ass?can we go now...please?  Gaara?s a busy guy and all?

Kakome: just get him, right?  I can?t beat him up?

Crys: don?t think you ever could?.no beating, just kidnapping.

Kakome: that?s hard, but if I tried I bet I could

Crys: right?well?um?end the episode?

Kakome: no that?s my line!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

i would like to take this moment to revel in my sweet 100th post...aw...yes...


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Twenty: Jutsu From Beyond the Grave~*

(Crys and Kakome are at the edge of the sand village)

Crys: I hate my family.

Kakome: so you?re from the sand village?  Wait, when the hell did we get here?

Crys: me personally?  No.  My family is everywhere?I?m from Sound with Orochimaru-sama.  And if you don?t know how stuff happens?.its best to just call it magic and leave it at that.

Kakome: so?you?re a whore-ish family.

Crys: well?to some extent.  My uncle and my parents spread out ya know??  We don?t like to talk about it.

Kakome: I think I know what you?re talking about.

Crys: close enough, at least.

Kakome: well, let?s get this over with.

Crys: yeah-uh?can you knock him unconscious?  He won?t go if we don?t take him out?

Kakome: that means work?but whatever.

Crys: I really hate this, man, but let?s just get in the village then plan it out from there.  (Hand signs) Invisibilty No Jutsu! (goes invisible) HA!

Kakome: I can see your clothes!

Crys: Damn! Must not have mastered it as well as I?d thought?(packs away her clothes) there!

Kakome: how does that work?

Crys: hell if I know (goes to the gate) Hehe?I?m invisible!  Yay!

Kakome: invisibility Jutsu! (smoke, goes invisible) Yeah, but I?m the invisible DUDE

Crys: oh, what, bitch, wanna fight?!  Invisibility fight! (sissy slap)

Kakome: no?I?ll break your finger!

Crys: NO!  Wait?which one?  I have 10 to choose from! (sissy slaps Kakome in the face) HA!

Kakome: Sissy slap to pinky finger! (does so)

Crys: DUDE!  Who breaks a pinky finger?!  I need that for?stuff!

Kakome: told you to not start with me!

Crys: well yeah but?damn!

Guard: okay, W-T-F?!

Crys: dude, he can HEAR us but not see us?trippy!

Kakome: (in a ghost like voice) I?m a ghost?spooky!

Crys: oh my god?

Guard: you?re?a?ghost?  What?re you doing HERE?

Kakome: being spooky!

Guard: you?re not very spooky

Kakome: (slaps him) you?re my bitch now, how does it feel?!

Guard: FUCK!  What do you want oh merciful spooky thing?

Kakome: I want your ramen?and let me into the base (spooky groan)

Crys: oh fuck-c?mon!  No!

Guard: sur-wait!  Why does a dead guy need ramen?!

Kakome: to turn into ghost ramen, duh

Guard: oh?why do I have to open the door?  You can float through

Kakome: no, that?s a ghost myth

Guard: oh, okay! (opens the door)

Crys: I can?t fucking believe this! (runs in)

Kakome: and leave the ramen by the door.  I?m be back for it.

Guard: okay!

Crys: this makes absolutely NO SENSE, but?I?m not knockin? it?so?we should do recon shit first, find a place to sleep tonight, and move out in the morning?

Kakome: fine, whatever.

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*~Episode Twenty-One: Plan 40074437TRamen Delta~*

(At the edge of the castle)

Kakome: okay!  Follow the plan!

Crys: wait, what plan?!  We have NEVER discussed a PLAN!

Kakome: you know, plan 40074437TRamen Delta!

Crys: wait, I thought plans only went to 40074437TRamen Beta!  You?re making this shit up!

Kakome: I briefed you earlier!

Crys: I thought that was just lunch?.i thought you were opening up to me! (tears in eyes) you LIED to me!

Kakome: that was when I told you about the plan!

Crys: okay those words didn?t come up even ONCE at lunch!

Kakome: they do did

Crys: they so DIDN?T!  Screw it, just tell me the plan now!

Kakome: I can?t, its against the rules to discuss a plan while on a mission!

Crys: what?!  Since when do you follow the rules?!

Kakome: well, never, except this one!

Crys: why THIS one?!

Kakome: it?s my favorite?I made it!

Crys: (slaps a hand to her forehead) oh for the love of-okay, let?s just assume I KNOW what this great plan is?would I break in first or second?

Kakome: first, like always, otherwise I couldn?t use you as my human shield!

Crys: (face fault) terrific?well here goes nothing?really (jumps up and slips in through a 3rd story window)

Kakome: nice, but like always you try too hard (walks in through the front door)

Crys: For once?god please let something bad happen to HIM?

Gaara: (standing behind her, annoyed) what the hell are you doing in my bathroom?

Crys: oh god dammit!

*~*~*~*

(Meanwhile, Kakome is moseying through the hallway, undetected, then stops in front of a pantry full of ramen)

Kakome: the holy grail of ramen!  It does exist!  They called me crazy!  Well who?s crazy now?!!  (pause) I should get that guard to carry this stuff for me.  I told Crys that Gaara had ramen.

(Crys runs by)

Crys: run!  Run like the little green box!  RUN!  EEP!

Kakome: Hey, that was Crys?.and that?s that guy?guard man, work faster!

Guard: yes sir master ghost! (works faster)

Crys: (runs in) Dude, HELP ME OUT WOULD YA?!  It?s our mission!

Kakome: but the ramen calls to me!

Crys: He?s after you NOW!  COUSIN!!!! (points to Kakome) he?s stealing your ramen!

Gaara: okay, now you?ve gone too far!

Kakome: (in a spooky voice) no I haven?t?

Gaara: (glares) you are not a ghost.  Who?d be stupid enough to believe that?!

Guard: (whistles innocently)

Gaara: you?re fired

Guard: what?  I?m doing what my ghost master told me to!

Gaara: and where is this ?ghost master??

Guard: I don?t know, he?s a ghost!

Gaara: what the hell is going on here?!

Crys: Kakome is still invisible, that?s all

Gaara: who the hell is Kakome?

Kakome: me (knocks him out and runs off with the ramen)

Kakome: retreat!  I got what I came for, mission over, RUN AWAY!

Crys: (runs away with him) this is the stupidest mission EVER!

~END~​


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 15, 2006)

This is insain, yet funny.  Nice touch adding Gaara.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah i really didnt want to but it worked out nicely


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes it did, added a little more insainity


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

sometimes insanity is all you can trust...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 15, 2006)

I trust no one


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

man i love this shit, anyone that hate like this is a commi


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

i used to trust people....i dunno what to think right now....i'm in a weird place....


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

where are you?


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

i mean a weird place mentally...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... sorry, i need a notebook so i can do something with this, i feel unused right now here


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*shrugs* ...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

not shrugs me i really want to help


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

alright, alright, i'll give it to you tomorrow...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

yes that makes me happy but still pissed


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

look, get over it. i was in the wrong, i appologized and left, what more do you want?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

him to die and you did nothing wrong in my eyes


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

*sits back* well....get your eyes checked. i obviously did something wrong..


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

no hes a dick, they do dickish stuff thats why there dicks


----------



## Kakome (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone whos new we really dont talk like this all the time please just read our writeing and read this stuff


----------



## Crys (Feb 15, 2006)

stunningly put...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 16, 2006)

*episode 22 uncooked ramen and broken legs*

Episode22: Uncooked ramen and broken leg.
	(Crys walks into Kakome?s house)
Crys- okay, I?m here, what the hell is so importa-
	(Kakome is lying in bed with a broken leg)
Crys- whoa? how did? WHEN did this happen??

Kakome- random ramen accident

Crys-(raise an eyebrow) how is that even possible? No, ya know what, it don?t matter                   (starts leaving)

Kakome- wait, I need ramen

Crys- get it yourself

Kakome- but, leg? broken

Crys- I don?t even care at this point. Nothing you say can change my mind.

Kakome- It?s your new mission. (to himself) I love doing that to her.

Crys- (sighs and goes to the kitchen) you?re out of ramen

Kakome- its in my closet

Crys- why? no, nuh-uh, not asking, (gets some) alright now that?

Kakome- cook it.

Crys- yeah, don?t know how.

Kakome- water to line, 3:00 mins., done

Crys- if you say so? (water, 3mins,done) La la... (sets it on the bedside 
table) T here?s happy??

Kakome- very?

Crys- great, you, now I get the month off since you?re hurt

Kakome- ok whatever

Crys- sweet? (leaves)
*~*~*~*
(Next day; Crys walks in)

Crys- I?m BORED!!
          I need a mission?!!!!

Kakome- fine, go to the store and get ramen and a pack of smokes.

Crys- I?m not old enough to get you smokes! Since when do you smoke?

Kakome- just take my ID 

Crys- this isn?t going to work?
	(goes to the store)

Clerk- can I see some ID

Crys- (flashes Kakome?s ID) Ta Da 

Clerk- oh, Kakome, new student? Fine, give me the money.

Crys- (blank face) fuck? I forgot?um? would you take an IOU

Clerk- yeah, why not been doing it for years for your sensei 

Crys- damn, has he ever paid you?

Clerk- NO!!!!!

Crys- ha, sucker! (walks away then sneaks a cig) He?ll never notice.
	(at Kakome?s house) 

 Kakome you took a smoke

Crys- No I? I didn?t 

Kakome- yes you did

Crys- No, I didn?t, really, hehe?

Kakome- whatever, give me them

Crys- No It?s time for you to quit

Kakome- No I?ll stop later, I need my smokey

Crys- (tosses them) you?re lucky I?m so nice to you, sensei

Kakome- yes, real nice you are

Crys- as long as you remember that I?m Happy

Kakome- but, you have to find my bro.

Crys- What- wait- why?!

Kakome- he needs a break, and your going to help him out

Crys- ? so I have to baby-sit the little bastards 

Kakome- yeah, basically

Crys- well? okay. But I?m gonna need more smokies.
	(steals them from Kakome) Ha Ha! See ya later sensei!
	(leaves)
Kakome- Well, I have some in the book case any ways.
			~END~


----------



## Crys (Feb 16, 2006)

oh yeah, the introduction to their smoking habit. for the record, Crys quits


----------



## Kakome (Feb 16, 2006)

Well Kakome Quit but thats why we have new people soon hehehehhehehe


----------



## Crys (Feb 16, 2006)

lol, true enough


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

yes very but i have a plan for that too


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

oh, you mean the plan you bragged about or is this a NEW plan?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

new one i think


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

ok i will have the next episode out really soon


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are stupid, yet funny episodes...lmao...ROFL...lol


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

thank GOD! someone gets it! it's supposed to be stupid sometimes, and serious other times. but always funny *nod nod* er...though in the future...? well, there are things that just ain't gonna be laughed at. and NO, Kakome, this isn't SPAM! this is an honest reply to a comment, i'm allowed that much freedom yeah?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

lol
I know funny...I would have to give you a 8.1 out of 10 for funny...
Keep it up...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

awww....*blushes* thank you. can i ask, if i may, what your fave scene/episode is? curiousity and all...


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Probably...
~Episode 5 : Tree-Time Training~ and ~Episode 6 : Murders and Plots~
I actually like them all...But those two are my favorite...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

ooh, good choices!  well we all know which episodes are Kakome's favorites (anything where he gets lots and lots of Ramen, and also Ramenology 101) but i guess i have to tell which are my favorite huh? hm....that's a toughy. i really can't say....i'll have to go and think about this one *wanders off into the sunset*


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ooh, good choices!  well we all know which episodes are Kakome's favorites (anything where he gets lots and lots of Ramen, and also Ramenology 101) but i guess i have to tell which are my favorite huh? hm....that's a toughy. i really can't say....i'll have to go and think about this one *wanders off into the sunset*


I think he lives for RAMEN...
He sleeps with Ramen...*Not the bad way...*  
He dreams about Ramen...
He plays with Ramen...
He talks to Ramen...
Last, but not least...
He eats the Ramen...
Bye...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

there's this later chapter where he tries to MARRY Ramen......oh, he's gonna kill me for telling.  but oh well. The thing is, IRL (me and Kakome go to the same school and all) he is the same way. less likely to kill over Ramen, but there's been some...incidents...


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> there's this later chapter where he tries to MARRY Ramen......oh, he's gonna kill me for telling.  but oh well. The thing is, IRL (me and Kakome go to the same school and all) he is the same way. less likely to kill over Ramen, but there's been some...incidents...


LMAO so hard...lol
It is better than two friends fighting over a FRENCH FRY...That was so funny..
I have seen stupid stuff...But Kakome saids sorta like me...
You remind me of one of my friends...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

*tilts head* oh? and to think i worked so hard to be an individual *deep sigh* oh well...do i at least remind you of a good friend?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah...Your not entirely like her...You just remind me of her...She tries to hit other cars on the highway...She does other stupid stuff too...
You just have her some of her personality...lol

Sorry if it took me awhile to post...I was doing something else...And now my c.d. is messing up...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

wha?! I'm not really stupid...i'm just goofy in some situations. a comedian, yeah, okay, i am, but a smart one ^ ^ yay!


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

I know your not stupid...lol
You just act like her...Sometimes...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

*innocently cute eyes* i can get a bit rambunctious sometimes....but...that's only because i can't help myself. Ah, i love my character too. Crys-kun is just so darn cute! her personality is a bit rough, but as the episodes go on we polish her up.

have any questions about the episodes? (i have to make it look like i'm doing something professional or Kakome'll go ballistic)


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *innocently cute eyes* i can get a bit rambunctious sometimes....but...that's only because i can't help myself. Ah, i love my character too. Crys-kun is just so darn cute! her personality is a bit rough, but as the episodes go on we polish her up.
> 
> have any questions about the episodes? (i have to make it look like i'm doing something professional or Kakome'll go ballistic)


lol
What does Kakome look like?
I mean...What are his descriptions...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

ah, um, page two has a picture of him that's been drawn....

*sweatdrop* you did mean the character right?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ah, um, page two has a picture of him that's been drawn....
> 
> *sweatdrop* you did mean the character right?


Yes...But I wanted to know more about Cry and Kakome...Like want makes them mad and happy...And what color are their eyes, how they react without each other..And etc.
I think I can already guess what is going to happen at the end..


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, let's see then. I'll speak on Crys and Kakome can describe his character when he gets on in about an hour or so...i actually made a full Bio on Crys for just such an occasion, shall i post it?

and ooh! tell me how you think this will end! i'm so curious!


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

*Crys' Bio*

DON'T KILL ME OVER THIS!

*Family:* 9 brothers.  The order of age goes: Genki (31), Daemon (27), Shera (25), Einblick (24), Heinkel (24), Jakel (22), Kiyo (22), Kale (19), and Crys (18)

*Parents:* Saya (mother; deceased) and Remy (father; deceased)

*Headbands:* Sound, Sand, Cloud, Hiding-in-Grass, Mist, and Leaf

*Banished Headbands:* Leaf (given by Itachi), Leaf (earned by capturing the Hokage in a box), Sand (earned by fighting with her cousin Gaara), Mist (earned by Kale, but she was blamed for it), and Sound (earned by attempting to assassinate Orochimaru)

*Personality:* Quick to anger, but only if it hits her just right.  Usually mellow, a bit domineering, and very intelligent.  She is able to learn nearly any jutsu that she has personally experienced excluding-of course-inherited bloodline traits.

*Physical Appearance:* Thin, about 6?0?, with long hair and golden yellow eyes with cat-like pupils (a trait passed through her and everyone in her family, since it originated in their bloodline. It is rumored that Orochimaru is a member of the family since he has the same eyes.)  Pale skin, lengthened finger nails, and earrings matching Orochimaru?s.  Beneath her right ear, next to the artery, is a scar from her fight with Gaara.

*Story:* At the time of her birth, Crys? parents were being hunted for supposed schemes to take over the land of the waves.  She was left to an orphanage, along with her brother Kale (age 1), and both were soon adopted.  However, Kale was adopted by Genki (age 13) back into the family while Crys went to a different family because Genki did not know at the time that she was his kid sister.

Crys was raised in a normal family for the first 5 years of her life until nearly being killed by Sand Ninjas who had mistaken her for her older (but identical) brother Kale.  This brought her attention to the existence of Ninja.  Daemon (age 14) intervened and removed Crys from that family.  She was put into the care of Orochimaru, who-against Daemon?s wishes-taught her the way of the ninjas.

	With her natural mistrust of people, she flourished on solo missions (a quality Orochimaru was sympathetic towards) and soon, by age 6, received her Sound headband.  For a while she infiltrated other villages and went through the academies-always staying long enough to receive her headband then immediately leave without a trace-learning any jutsu she could.

	When it came time for missions, she would argue over specifics and details that didn?t agree with her.  Orochimaru came to despise the tedious arguments and stopped sending her out.  Growing bored, Crys left Sound and headed for Konoha-the one village she couldn?t infiltrate because of Orochimaru?s protests.  Before she left, she took a stab at Orochimaru to punctuate her fierce argument to leave.  This was seen as an assassination attempt, and so she was banished from Sound. On her way to Konoha, she had a run in with her brother Einblick and Heinkel (both age 12) who were under the employment of the Kazekage.  After a huge battle that left all 3 near death, the brothers recognized Crys as a talented ninja.  Crys had proved her wroth to two of her clan.  The twins took Crys to the Sand village (they had been raised here) where Kale (7) and Genki (19) were staying.  Sand was locked in war and the twins, and Genki, were called to fight.  Crys and Kale stayed together and escaped the war, hiding to pursue their training for years.

	At age 10, Crys got separated from Kale, and came into conflict wither her younger cousin Gaara.  Though the two only met once, it ended in a bad fight that nearly killed Crys.  Again Daemon appeared and saved her, but her wounds were severe and she had been officially banned for her actions.  As a result of the fight, Crys could not remember ever being a ninja, or her family, so she sank into the life of a normal teen until one fateful day when she interrupted Itachi in the middle of killing someone.  Deciding against killing her, he took her with him and immediately recognized her potential.  After a while, she was accepted by Akatsuki and became a full-fledged member.

	By 11 she had fallen in love with killing and had thus been reborn as the cold and cruel killer that her mentor was.  When Kale came looking for his lost sister, he found this monster instead.  He blamed Itachi, and Akatsuki, but joined them anyway to stay close to Crys.  The entrance of her brother forced Crys? memories to return.  Those memories, of her old self and old life, mixed with the new.  The result was a mellow-though ill tempered-Crys that had never been seen before.  The two stayed with Akatsuki together until Kale got Crys banished from the Mist village (his home).  Crys broke ties with him and began to spend time with Itachi only.  Then, on her 14th birthday, the two were given the task of killing Kakome Hatake.  But Crys couldn?t fight him and win, and Orochimaru had taught her long ago that fighting a losing battle was pointless.  So she left Itachi and Akatsuki behind, choosing to follow Kakome and learn from him.

	To date, Crys has never met her brothers Shera, Jakel, or Kiyo.  And officially she does not recognize Daemon as her brother, since he never told her they were indeed related.


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Well, let's see then. I'll speak on Crys and Kakome can describe his character when he gets on in about an hour or so...i actually made a full Bio on Crys for just such an occasion, shall i post it?
> 
> and ooh! tell me how you think this will end! i'm so curious!


Yes please post..If possible...

And either the ending is going to be...

One of them dies...The other 2 cry or how ever many there are try to live a normal life*Again* *Some what the most usual to happen...*
or
Two of them get married *Rarely happens*
or 
The producer*Cryz* makes something else happen...*
Something esle happens *Some what happens 64% of the time..*


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

aw, i love being producer. it's a hip role to be in fer sure. 

*chuckles* aw, but i love your guesses! each of those could have been (and might still be) right! See, Kakome and I discuss the direction the story is going at the beginning of each episode.  

Characters shift and grow, personalities and feelings change, it's all so very chaotic.  but we do our best to stay at an even rate, and always ask "hey, are we sure that they'd do this?".


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> aw, i love being producer. it's a hip role to be in fer sure.
> 
> *chuckles* aw, but i love your guesses! each of those could have been (and might still be) right! See, Kakome and I discuss the direction the story is going at the beginning of each episode.
> 
> Characters shift and grow, personalities and feelings change, it's all so very chaotic.  but we do our best to stay at an even rate, and always ask "hey, are we sure that they'd do this?".


I know..I wrote a story one time...It takes along time to write..Then you have to edit the bad spots...And add more stuff...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

*nod nod* i've been writing for a while, and it always drives me insane. but with this, the character development is easier.  Right now Crys seems like a spoiled brat, but later she grows up more and matures quite a bit. that's about when the sexual innuendos come in, i think. eh...somewhere in there. we'll have to wait for Kakome to finish typing the purple notebook up. then i can post the blue. then the red which we're really close to finishing. 

^ ^ did that bio on Crys help you understand her a bit better?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *nod nod* i've been writing for a while, and it always drives me insane. but with this, the character development is easier.  Right now Crys seems like a spoiled brat, but later she grows up more and matures quite a bit. that's about when the sexual innuendos come in**I knew it**, i think. eh...somewhere in there. we'll have to wait for Kakome to finish typing the purple notebook up. then i can post the blue. then the red which we're really close to finishing.
> 
> ^ ^ did that bio on Crys help you understand her a bit better?


Yeah it helped...

Every book has something sexual in the middle or close to the end...I just knew it....lol


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

there's implied then there's just jokes. we never go in depth with it at all. ^ ^ we behave ourselves!  soon there will be new characters for you to love, new conflicts...it's all so wonderful, no?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> there's implied then there's just jokes. we never go in depth with it at all. ^ ^ we behave ourselves!  soon there will be new characters for you to love, new conflicts...it's all so wonderful, no?


I know...

Have you read any books by Garth Nix...Examples : Sabriel, Librael, or Abhorsen...Or The Seventh Towers...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

um....sounds familiar, but no i haven't read them. what are they about?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> um....sounds familiar, but no i haven't read them. what are they about?


Hard to say...
Sabriel, Librael, and Abhorsen are the hardest to tell...
Um....Puh...I think I can sum it up...
They are about Abhorsens who kill the Dead who come from beyond the 9 gates and 8 predicts of Death because of the Necromancers...The Abhorsens have the kill the Dead....With 7 bells and a powerful sword...The Charter Stones are being broken by Necromancers by royal and Adhorsen blood...
Allowing more Dead to come back from the Dead...The Charter is the opposite of Death...The Clayr can see into the future...*Crude...I can't remember what Librael's vision is called...She can see into the past..But she first has to travel into Death...And go to the 9th Gate...The final resting point for spirits...*
Sabriel is Librael long-lost mother...

There is much much more...Believe me...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

:chimpo that sounds nifteh!


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

I know..I wish there was more books to continue after Abhorsen..


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

Kakome's online....dun dun duuuuuuuuun. ^ ^ he'll love ya!


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Duuuuuu...Duuuuu...Duuuuuu....Aww...Me run fast...Watch me run...NOW....


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

no need to run....er...well....i don't think?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

I am already in Antarctica...It is VERY Cold...


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

damn, that is pretty fast


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

Now...I am roasting on the Sun...It is not really hot...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

WTF is going on im really lost


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

oh...uh...hi Kakome! *innocent laugh* i uh...um....hehe....we were discussing the story and characters


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

right... i see i will have the next episode up in two hours


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

two hours? aw........but okay.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

ok but you need to stop spaming on here thats why they have PMS


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

okay, for once, i wasn't just spamming! i was gathering info!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

info gather somewhere else this is for our thing we writer


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

Episode23: Box boy routers 

(Crys walks up to Kakashi in; sunglasses, black cloths, and a smoke on her lips)

Crys- yo!

Kakashi- so you’re the Crys person

Crys- you’ve met me before, men. Why the hell do I have to baby-sit your cell?

Kakashi- I’m going to the book fair

Crys- yeah, okay, whatever, just give me the little … “darlings”

Kakashi- they will be here soon

Crys- just get lost already

Kakashi- Bye

Sasuke- (walks up) where’s Kakashi?

Crys- gone. I’m in charge. Don’t like it leave.

Sasuke- (turns to leave)

Crys- No! Fuck! Don’t leave!
          Dumbass
Sasuke- make up your mind!

Crys- fuck, its gonna be a long day

Sasuke- yeah…

Naruto- hi, oh crap it you again!

Crys- hello, Box boy. Welcome to your worst nightmare. (smiles) I’m your sensei and you will address me as such or I will kill you.
Okay? Okay.

Naruto- crap, not you, and I’m not box boy!!

Crys- okay, calm the fuck down. Your first mission is to fine me a smoke, GO!

Naruto- were in the woods, no smokes out here.

Crys- (removes shades and give the evil eye) Go. Get them!!!

Naruto- there’s no one out here

Crys- Box boy if I’m going to have to go without smokes today is really gonna suck for you. Get it? You thought fighting against those guys from the mist were bad? You ain’t  seen nothin yet.

Sasuke- there is NO way he can get them from this spot, idiot!

Crys- (sweat drop) oh yeah… forgot. (clears throat) alright then. Let’s
Um… walk? I actually HAVE a mission for you! (pulls out a scroll) here you go! 9tosses it to Sasuke)

Sasuke- (reading it) it’s A class. Only the black ops Ninja take those!! How’d YOU get it?

Crys- well… I kind of stole it from Kakome when he was looking for his pants.

Naruto- how did he get it?

Crys- he was going to deliver it to some Black Ops ninja.

Naruto- WoW! Let’s do it!

Crys- yeah. (puts shades back on) and you guys get to go with almost no help from me! Hooray!

Sasuke- you’re kidding. Naruto cant handle it alone.

Crys- well hes not doing it alone, your going with him, and me… I guess.
*~*~*~*
(all three of them are sipping through the treeline near a small village)

Crys- (speaking into a headset) alright you two, the targets are in that village. We have 2 hours before they leave. Any suggestions?

Sasuke- We cant get caught, I heard these guys are really heavy into torture.

Crys- (thoughtfully) Kakome would have loved this. (iL’ Masochist. Naruto, any thoughts on procedure?
(Naruto has run into the village)

Crys- (sweat drop) o…Kay… Fine!. Go get yourself killed! (pause) fuck I cant let him go! (runs after him,, Catching up) Box Boy!!!
~END~
Authors note: Crys is only 14 years old at this point.


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

i love Crys in her "bad ass" stage. or what she thinks is her bad ass stage.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2006)

i read this whole story just now and i have to say wtf


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah, wtf is an acceptable answer.  if you don't like it just steer clear of it.  we're not forcing you to be here and there's no need to say anything mean or nasty, ya know?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2006)

no i like it but the story is odd


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

well...yeah....cuz it's not mainstream. but i'm glad you like it.


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

sasuke_uzumaki said:
			
		

> no i like it but the story is odd


I know...It is so odd...Yet very funny..


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2006)

kakome is a ramen upsesed  sensai and crys is potential but is semmimingly untrainible me being a sensai would not wanna meet them though i already have


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 17, 2006)

sasuke_uzumaki said:
			
		

> kakome is a ramen upsesed  sensai and crys is potential but is semmimingly untrainible me being a sensai would not wanna meet them though i already have


Almost exact...But close enough...GTG


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

close enough, i think


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2006)

almost exact.......


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

yes kakome will show more of his true self later


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

his true self....yes, folks, it is as scary as it sounds, lol


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

well it kind of is and i think everyone will like the new people that are almost here i think its like 4 episodes or something


----------



## Crys (Feb 17, 2006)

but it takes you forever to type up the episodes! and you make mistakes....! *whines* Kakome-sensei...!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh so changes and new characters on the way cool and having kakaome as a sensai must be hard so gonna give any hints on the new characters


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no and if you want to tyoe them then you can,but i m going to type as much as i can now before you get the notebook back


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

notebook??? were is it i lost it


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that was for cyrs


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

ooohh .......so um when are there new chapters


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

just episode 23


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh i love that they call  naruto box boy through most of the season


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

we do that for a long long time


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

yay i reameber when u first called him box boy then shat on him


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes good times


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

i so wish i was there i woulde laugh my ass off like i did when i read it


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 24 Plans DN
(Crys and Sasuke are sitting in the middle of a room, tied together. Blindfolded, and surrounded by trained ninja)

Crys- how did this happen, please remind me.

Sasuke- he ran up, you and me followed and got busted.

Crys- how did we, the clearly experienced and talented ninja that we are, get, caught while BOX BOY, the world’s most PATHETIC excuse for a ninja gets away…

Sasuke- that’s always how it goes

Crys- I for one refuse to live in a world where that shit keeps happening.

Sasuke- yeah…

Crys- will he run in and save us?

Sasuke- unfortunately.

Crys- oh yippee

Ninja 1- will you two SHUT UP!!

Sasuke- we’re getting along

Crys- I noticed

Sasuke- should we stop.

Crys- after the mission, okay?

Sasuke- gotcha. So, you take the high road and I’ll take the low road

Crys- And I’ll slaughter the ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before ye?

Sasuke- ye?

Crys- it’s parta the song, don’t knock it.

Sasuke- let’s go them!

Ninja- you really think you can escape?!! Those knots are intieable, you’re blindfolded, we’ve confiscated all your weapons, AND you’re surrounded, by 50 well trained bodyguard ninja!

Crys- (glances at Sasuke) may i?

Sasuke- by all means do

Crys- (looks at ninja 1) okay so if we untie the knots, get rid of the blindfolds, recapture our weapons and get past the 50 well trained ninja, we can leave?

Ninja 1- well… yeah…?

Crys- lovely. Sasuke?

Sasuke- my pleasure!

Box boy- I will help!
(box boy is in the cage with them)

Crys- okay… how did he manage that? God dammit Box boy!!!

Sasuke- (kicks him) idiot!!

Crys- there went the plan …fuck.

Box boy- there are four of me over their.
(box boy’s clones are behide the guards)

Crys- box boy, there are 50 of them and 4 of you… so… yeah

Box boy- 4… 4 dozen, I’ll let you go and we can take the rest of them.

Crys- okay… that’s really good planning Naruto. I am impressed.

Naruto- really… that makes me happy.

Crys- please, carry on.
(Naruto lets them go)

Crys- (stands) alrighty. Plan DN! (runs away)

Sasuke- (runs too)

Naruto- not again!!
              Run away!!!
~END~


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

goood but what is the word ye


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont know you have to ask Crys


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh ok were is crys anyway


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

at home i think she should be on later


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh ok.............


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 25 party on Kakome

(all three are walking towards Konoha village)

Crys- plan DN. AKA ditch Naruto.
          Love it.

Naruto- that was wrong, I was helping in the village and you just leave me.

Crys- you expected me to stick around and get the shit kicked outta me? Fuck, use your head man!

Naruto- I did and I get us out well… you two out

Crys- and I’m generally impressed at your chivalry. However, I love myself to much to get killed by anyone less than Itachi or Gaara. And even then I’m still not sure about it. Ya know.

Naruto- (blank stare) 

Crys- lovely! You DO understand. Okay lets just collect reward and-

Naruto- but we never killed the guy!

Sasuke- I did.

Naruto- What?! When?!

Sasuke- two days ago!

Naruto- then why did you get captured if you’d already killed him?!

Sasuke- her fault (points at Crys)

Crys- uh… yeah… I thought you needed to be trained in how to escape? (thinks to self) I’m starting to sound like Kakome, my god

Naruto- whatever, at least this’ll go on our records!

Crys- Hurrah for miserable failures going on record. (pause)(looks at Sasuke with one eyebrow raised) hurrah for miserable failures going on record?

Sasuke- wouldn’t know, didn’t fail, unlike you miss “sensei”

Crys- what a charming sentiment. Now how bout you twist the knife counter-clockwise, eh?

Sasuke- (glaring) is that an invitation

Crys- (glaring back) you don’t have the brass to take me on, boy!

Sasuke- (in her face) oh yeah?!

Crys- yeah!

Naruto- stop it, stop it, can’t you see this fighting is tearing us apart!!?

(all is silent as Crys and Sasuke stare at him for a moment)

Crys- (busts up laughing) wow, man that was great!

Naruto- (smiles) why thank you

Sasuke- looks like those acting lessons really paid off, huh?

Naruto- yeah, no kidding

Crys- hey, how about we celebrate our missions end? Now everybody shout out what you want you want the party to have!!

Sasuke- BOOZE!

Naruto- RAMEN!!

Crys- all of it paid for with Kakome’s credit card!

(blank stares from the other two)

Crys- what I said everybody’ shout

~END~


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 18, 2006)

This is so much fun to read.  It relieves the tedium of everyday life.  And I think 'ye' is like either 'the' or 'you'.  maybe.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont know but the fun and games might be over soon hahhahahahahaha


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh...........*vries* WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 18, 2006)

no, no fun and games over soon!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

me likey fun aand games


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 26 lies and book fairs
(Crys walks into the book fair, seeing Kakashi and Kakome standing in front of a table)

Crys- Hey! Sensei- hey! Your leg was broken! W-T-F!

Kakome- yeah about that, it wasn’t, my bad

Crys- you lied!  I cant believe you! The whole basis of a partnership is trust and communication! We have NEITHER! FUCK!

Kakome- oh, shut up, you stole my credit card!!

Crys- oh… uh you got your credit card bill? … huh… I timed that wrong.

Kakome- so you did take it I really didn’t know, I just knew it was gone.

Crys- fuck, you bastard! So what do you want, money back? Cuz Sasuke ratted me out on the mission and I didn’t get paid.

Kakome- well, then, whatever I can get the money back, and I stole the card from Kakashi.

Kakashi- that’s been gone for years!!

Crys- oh my god I HAVE become you!!

Kakome- no, you didn’t, you don’t love ramen.

Kakashi- or you porn.

Kakome- its not porn!

Crys- THANK YOU! FINALLY someone agrees with me!

Kakome- he reads it too

Crys- Probably because you started it with him! SHAME! Dishonor! Dishonor on your house, dishonor on your family (looks at Kakashi) no offense, Dishonor an your cow! Dishonor on  your … RAMEN!

Kakome/Kakashi- you went to far if what the ramen.

Crys- (smirk) just bring it on!

Box boy- (appears) no people, lets be smart and bring it off!!

Crys- WTF?! Box Boy?! STOP FOLLOWING ME!!

Kakome- no, he’s right

Crys- oh like I’m gonna listen to you, you liar!!

Kakome- you lie too

Crys- not saying I don’t. jeez. I so, uh… huh… what now?!

Kakome- lets just stay here.

Crys- no… we need a plot twist.

Kakome- wait wasn’t I teaching a class

Crys- holy crap, there somewhere in the woods

Kakome- why won’t this stop?

Crys- what you mean, now?!

Kakome- no, I man life! There going to have my ass for this.
~END~


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

next episode is the fanally its really soon


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 18, 2006)

nooo it can't be!!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes in about and hour or so it will be on here


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

dont end it


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont know i have only one more to post


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

i'll pay you not to end it


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 18, 2006)

Wait,is the whole thing going to end, or are you finished with the note book?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,, dollars to continue please its funny and its the only thing i have to read today


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 27 it this the end
(Crys and Kakome are running though the forest)

Crys- This is the 7th forest we’re looked in and I’m not finding them! This would be easy if you just remembered which forest it was!

Kakome- it was your job to watch them!

Crys- like hell, I was gone at this point!

Kakome- it was your fault you were gone then!

Crys- just for that, I hope you get your teaching license taken!

Kakome- I’ll be lucky if I keep my ninjaing license after this.

Crys- wasn’t the Hokage’s grand kid in the class?

Kakome- Fuck, probably. Shit!!

Crys- I thought Iruka came back and went out to find then?!

Kakome- he’s missing too, but we aren’t gonna find him cuz we don’t gotta. (stops and looks around) (pause) where the hell are we?!

Crys- what?! T was following you!

Kakome- oh … you were? I was following you so-

Crys- now WE’RE lost?! Great, just great. How the hell have you kept your license this long?!

Kakome- ow!

Crys- you sleep in late, you’re obsessed with Ramen, you dress like a whore-

Kakome- ah!

Crys- you’re completely stupid, you have no people skills WHATSOEVER! You read porn when your supposed to be teaching, you NEVER take on missions, you hate kids, your creepy-

Kakome- Hey!

Crys- and worst of all you’re so incompetent you lost an entire class of 10 year olds IN THE WOODS but don’t even remember WHICH WOODS IT WAS! 

Kakome- (lying on the ground, groans)

Crys- (glaring) what? Hurts?

Kakome- my … pride.

Crys- look, Kakome, I’ve been thinking a lot and… I don’t … (looks away) I don’t think I should stick around anymore. I talked to Itachi and… he said I was welcomes back. (looks at Kakome) I’m sorry, sensei, but I …quit.

Kakome- wait, quit? You can’t QUIT! It’s against the rules!

Crys- sorry, man. Next time we see each other, we’ll be enemies (walks away)

Kakome- whatever, you’ll be back! Who needs YOU?! I’ve plenty of other students to train! I just gotta find’em. C’mon don’t go…(rain begins to pour down on him) oh, great, just perfect.
(sad music starts playing)

Kakome- oh come on! (walks on in the rain… alone)
~END~
Is this the end of our story, will Kakome get new student, will Crys come back, find out I the next and maybe finally episode… next week. hahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

dang  u should make a new season after the final episode


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

your going to have to quit sometime and i hope that brings more people and and stuff


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

maybe when u stop i'll start righting the sequel


----------



## Yondy (Feb 18, 2006)

lol, im not that far in it, but Its pretty dang funny xD


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks but wait till you get to episode 27


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 18, 2006)

This is so unfair. It cannot end.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

oh yeah and you dont start rewriteing somthing after its down


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

.............did anyone hear me i'll right the sequel with new characters but still has kakome and crys just there not the main characters though


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

its not ending there is still an epiode to go or maybe even more


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

oi oi oi....Kakome you're very cruel to these people! and i already told them that there were four notebooks...and that we're still writing...aparently no one listens to me 0.o


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

ok but can i right the sequel when its over i have a cool idea


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no its kind of ours and it will never be over


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

but more episodes is better and nderstand everything will still be yours i'll just write it after your done or maybe make my own story based on this one


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

there are plenty of things to come, hell who knows? maybe your idea has already been used?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no i dont think so


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

.........................


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

fine sunday i will post the new episode


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

oh really, you guys just....argh. imagine it, if you will *cool fade out* a world where Box Boy can achieve...where Kunoichi can kick so much ass...where love can grip even the most icy of hearts...and take hold like so many puppet strings.

Crys: is there a point to this?

well....um...no, not at all....just saying....


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah and were names take a long time to find


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

so your just blabling on crys


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

they do? since when? *tilts head*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

hey im doing my best here, and talk about the writing, if what you like is going to happen next and stuff


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

im lost here.............


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

good be losted


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah. what do you think will happen....next *spooky voice*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i love the spooky voice


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

*hides* spooky voice is scary and i wonder if someone will take a shit on naruto agian


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

it's good for many things. wow...we are getting a lot of lookies


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah we are


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

that makes me happy! ^ ^


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

it makes me happy too


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

in the pants?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

!!wtf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes in the pants


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

don't worry, SU, it's a joke that only people in our circle get.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes our circle


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is wrong oh thats not something you say when children comeon this site


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

well, i mean it's no worse than the language we use in this story now is it? besides, it stems from clean things. see, Kakome's pants have a life force of their own and they have feelings.  it's an old, and odd, joke.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

you know this why crys


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

why? because me and Kakome hang out. this information came up one fourth period...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes a life focre even greater then my own


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont think i wanna know this


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

those with pure minds will prevail. that's why i'm okay with losing tee hee


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

well i dont have a pure mind


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no one here does


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

yes i have a non pure mind no one does


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

hm....right! ^ ^ crud, i'll be back eventually. i have to find some lyrics.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

ok no spamming


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

hmmmmmmm i have the next episode really but i dont know if i want to post yet


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

post it i'll kill u


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

evil laughe its all up to me hahahahahaha


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

post or die


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 28 a new story
(five years later. Kakome is sitting in a camp site with ramen and two students)

Kid 1- sensei what h fuck are we out here?

Kakome- well so you can be one with nature and stuff.

Kid 2- fuck nature. Nature can kill you and stuff.

Kid 1- you say that about everything.

Kid 2- cuz everything can kill you!

Kakome- I like you two: and your both right, that’s why you must learn to know both.

Kid 1- dude, Mari he LIKES us!

Mari- isn’t there a law against that?

Kakome- no, not like that. Like as students.

Mari- ohh… still EW

Kid 1- yeah. EW. So what happened to your other student?

Kakome- she got high and left

Mari- drugs are bad. Cigarettes are better.

Kid 1- eh. Sensei; what do you think?

Kakome- smoking is bad for you
(Kakome pulls out a smoke and lights it)

Mari- the fuck?!

Kid 1- not cool!!

Kakome- no its not cool for you to smoke, but me its very cool.

Kid 1- can I please bum a smokie?

Voice- poisoning the youth already Kakome?

Kakome- no, I’m having a smoke

Voice- you have Zero honor you know. No wander you almost had your license revoked.

Kakome- I made that up!!

Voice- not surprising, you lying bastard

Kakome- is that you Crys; and if it is “yo”

Voice- nope. Close thought! Related in fact!

Kakome- fuck, so away or die like dead

Voice- I already DID die, man.

Kakome- well die again and leave me along I’m having a smoke.

Voice- oh, fuck, can I have one?

Kakome- ok, that’s cool.

(Kale hops down and takes one)

Kale- I was looking for my sister… seen her lately? I mean I know she ditched you but I figured since she’s not with Itachi and all…

Kid 1- who the hell is this guy?

Mari- dunno. But he has wallet.

Kale- (flicks Mari in the head) no touckie the walleto, comprende? Or I’ll kick your ass, badly.

Kid 1- oh yeah? How badly?

Kale- (serious face, everyone notices he’s wearing his head band over his left eye) very very badly, aight? Now back off.

Kakome- hey, but I really don’t know where she is.

Kale- Fuck. No Idea where she could be? I mean I checked with all her old partners… fuck! She’s in SO much trouble when I find her.

Mari- sucks to be you?

Kid- why not hires us?

Mari- what?!!

Kakome- no, you can’t do that and how many partners did she have?

Kale- before Itachi there were 3. Orochimaru, and Zabuza before he net Haku.

Mari- YAY! 

Kid- why not?! It could be fun!! Are you scared of her sensei?!

Kakome- no, she left and I’m not getting here book, and what a partner whore.

Kale- yeah, I know, but she really enjoyed hangin’ with you the most I’ll pay you to FIND her, you don’t even have to talk to her, simple.

Mari- NO!

Kid- YEAH!!

Kakome- well, I don’t need your money

Kale- no, not money. Something MUCH more valuable.

Kakome- YES!!! You know what I want?

Kale- I do believe I do.

Kakome- yes… give it to me

Kale- not until the job is finished.

Kakome- no, deal

Kale- alright. Half now half later?

Kakome- deal

Kale- HALF in your house, waiting. Now get going. (Leaves)

Kakome- yes, ramen- fuck!!

Kid- c’mon we gotta earn the other half.

Kakome- Why, I have half that’s good for me, I’ll look after I see the ramen.

Kid- but the whole thing is twice as much as half!
Mari- is she DANGEROUS?!

Kakome- well she dangerous to her self

Mari- AAH!

Kid- lets GO already I’m bored!

Kakome- well.. it is a lot of ramen
~END~


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

really fucin long


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

it doesn't seem like it but it is.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes it is, i hate to like what some of the other ones look like later on


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

hmmmmmm its not as good its missing something


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

that do you think is missing


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

crys is one key part of the story


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah we know


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

*smirks* i'm important! Fuck yeah! *dances*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

you are but everyone is


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

well only ppl in the story are important


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well and me and crys in real life


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah! i'm important. this wouldn't be here without me! ^ ^ see?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well yes and me


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

hu7?????..............


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

i started all this. Kakome picked it up real quick. but the Character Crys will be found, eventually


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

cool................


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well she might be found


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

why is the world so cruel


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

because of people like Crys and me


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

hmm so if i kill u and crys i can bring peace *evil smile*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no not really


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

well since kakome got new students i bet there fu**ed


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i reall wouldnt say tha


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

why kakome is an idiot who smokes he lost some kids and lost crys he should be killed of in the end


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

SU...you're a rabid Crys fan! tee hee!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

hehe thats what everyone thinks but kakome does stop smokeing


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

oh you spoiled it and im a crys fan yes i big crys fan hee


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well i stoped smoking so he did, and thats good and if you like her so much get more people here


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

why would people like Crys? she's a pain in the ass! i just don't get it...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

ok i'll try


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont know why people like Crys maybe it becuase she a stronge women


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

maybe or maybe she's cooler than kakome


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont think so, but i love mari and kid


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

*snickers* well, she is a bit cooler than him. but there's a lot of Angst in there behind her that i'm very iffy about...once THOSE chapters hit, we'll be in big trouble with Crys fans.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i love how you love you so much


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

if i don't love me, who will? chicks dig confidence!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

........................


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

yes they do, someone has an ego


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

i know, you should be ashamed of yourself Kakome


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i can, but i yet have a fan club


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

so um crys should have one


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

you have a fan club? ack! enough Spamming!


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah, i should have one...we should make an F.C. for this...what'd'ya think?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

no like the posts i get


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

new chapter new chapet new chapter


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

next yet, im really tried of tpying


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

*innocently* i haven't finished my entire notebook already....


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

if ppl expect to like it u cant disipoint the fans


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

we have like 3 fans and i just got the notebook too


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

dude, Manga has been doing THAT to me for years. so i don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well im typing and stuff


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

yay! good job! CLAPS FOR KAKOME!!!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i cant tell if your being a smart ass or not


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

Honestly? it was meant to be nice and honest. but it did come off a bit smart assy...oops. but i meant it from the heart, Sensei.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

well good and everything gets funny again


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

yes. there are long conversations....about asses.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

Episode: 29 looking
(the three are walking down a path)

Mari- okay what makes you think she’ll be at this sound village, sensei, sir? Not that you could be wrong but…

Kid- (muttering) kiss ass

Kakome- well… she likes sound

Kid- this is shit, this wont work!

Mari- if he says it will, it will

Kid- oh for the love of God!

Kakome- she’s there don’t worry, the last credit report said she was there

Mari- (gasp) she stole your credit card?!

Kid- righteous 

Kakome- yeah she does that sometimes 

Kid- hey are we there yet?

Mari- you’ve been asking that all day!

Kid- I know, but I hadn’t asked in a while so…

Kakome- its just over that hill way the fuck over there
(points towards a hill really fucking far away)

Kid- fuck, you cant be serious!

Mari-stop complaining, wuss!

Kakome- yeah, shut up and run and do that jump thingy

Kid- NO!

Mari- okay! (does so)

Kid- (yelling at her) kiss ass!!!

Kakome- shut up and do it or I’ll leave you
(slaps him and goes)

Kid- you bastard! (slaps him back then runs)

Kakome- well get yours (shakes fist angrily)

Kid- like hell! (looks around) this isn’t so scary… (gets blasted to the ground) I stand corrected…

Mari- EEP! (hides behind Kakome)

Kakome- what? Don’t touch me, what is it?

Mari- (crying and clinging to Kakome’s arm) They KILLED him!!

Kakome- no he’s sleeping
(goes over to him)

Mari- (whimpering) he’s dead!!

Kakome- not dead, but getting there

Kid- not shit. (sits up than hurls) blech!

Kakome- hey ok, I told you that you were going to get yours

Kid- fuck I thought you meant you’d do it

Mari- (points) that guy… (hides behind Kakome)

Kakome- well… does it matter who gave it to you, and look no I have to work and fight.

Kid- oh like it’s MY fault I got attacked?! Fuck off, I hope he kicks your ass!

Kakome- well then may be I will leave

Mari- you wouldn’t leave me, would you sensei?

Kakome- oh… no

Mari- yay! (wanders away so Kakome can fight)

Sound ninja- (appears in front of him) hehe, prepare to die leaf scum

Kakome- fine, only if you prepare to die your self

Sound ninja- bring it on!

Kakome- ok but in the next episode

Sound ninja- (blank look) next Episode??
~END~


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

oh yes. the first time we see Kid's distaste for Sound ninja. don't get confused, he hated them BEFORE this...but...yeah


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

thats for later episodes to explain


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

*nods wisely* indeed


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

but we need to find away to get more people here


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

you should totally do a naked dance for those who do come.


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

that'd get attention, right?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i will, do it


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

what's funny, really funny, is that i know you're serious.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i think i would do a good job


----------



## Crys (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm sure you would


----------



## Kakome (Feb 18, 2006)

i know i would i have done it before


----------



## Crys (Feb 19, 2006)

you're not the reason i can't listen to the Numa Numa Song for nothin, after all


----------



## Kakome (Feb 19, 2006)

well good i like that song


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 19, 2006)

**once again runs into another door, can't open it, says "screw it" places a C4**

*whispering* blasted door

OK!! you guys apparently are lonely...and sucky but that's not the point! the point is that...I AM HERE TO CHEER YOU UP WITH GUYS IN SPEEDO!!! *just for the record...i'm a guy and im not gay...i just like creeping ppl out!*
  
ok, ok ok...creepy part gone! now onto the part where i sing a song! *sings Numa Numa song*


----------



## Kakome (Feb 19, 2006)

so did you read it?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 19, 2006)

Episode: 30 bars not for young Mari
(Kakome and the sound ninja are facing off, while Mari is sitting next to kid to check for wounds)

Mari- (smiles) Sensei looks so cool?!

Kid- (groans don?t touch me with your ass kissing hands! (pushes her off angrily)

Mari- (glares) you don?t have to be so mean!

Kid- yes, yes I do! Otherwise you?d still be TOUCHING me!

Kakome- hey, you two knock it off already.

Sound ninja- opening! (moves his arm, sending sound waves straight for Kakome?s exposed back)

Mari- SENSEI!

(Kakome dodges, but the effects striking him none the less)

Kakome- fuck! (doubles over then moves behide the guy and snaps his neck before hacking and throwing up)

Mari- sensei! (runs over)

Kid- hey! I?m MORE injured!

Kakome- (stands slowly) that was a cheap shot? that?s it, I am SO getting paid extra for this

Mari- sensei Kakome, are you ok? Are you Hurt?

Kakome- no I?m fine, lets get kid and get out of here before more come

Mari- yes sensei Kakome

Kakome- what did you do?

(Kid now sitting up)

Kid- I don?t steal any thing

Kakome- I didn?t say you did

Kid- well? I didn?t

Kakome- so, what did you steal and why?

Kid- some water

Kakome/Mari- (black look) water???

Mari- I have water if you needed some you could have asked.

Kid- I couldn?t ask you, you?re an ass kisses.

Kakome- you have your own water I gave it to you myself.

Kid- I sold it

Kakome- for what?

Kid- for some smokes

Kakome- you mean the ones I stole?

Kid- what you stole those?

Kakome- yes I did

Mari- this is all because of smokes?

Kakome- looks like it

Kid- pretty much?

Mari- we almost died? because of smokes?

Kid- Technically we WILL die because of smokes 

Kakome- only the weak die from lung cancer!!!

Kid- and what?s all this ?we? bull shit?!
YOUR as was too busy HIDING to get killed.

Mari- you can?t expect ME to fight, I?m a girl!!

Kid- many great shinobi have been girls, stupid! 

Kakome- not really? only two? and they?re bitches. Fun to watch thought.

Mari- HA!

Kakome- but you?re still my student so no more hiding! When we go back you?re gonna be the first to enter, understand?

Mari- (sadly, head down) yes, sensei Kakome
                                  ~END~


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 20, 2006)

ok....that was weird i fight with a ninja fro mthe sound over smokes


----------



## Kakome (Feb 20, 2006)

things happen like that


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 25, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> but we need to find away to get more people here



I'll put the link in my siggy, if y'all want.  And I think that the naked dance idea is a bad one.  You don't want to scare people away.


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 25, 2006)

*...*

If only we could all get along and not steal things like smokes...o well, life will never be the same since i found out how to say what in japanese, i say it all the time now! even impulsively  !! my french teacher flipped once!!!  i swear she was about to shoot me!!



(speaking of shooting,    )


----------



## Kakome (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah if anyone wants to put the link in your siggy then you can, or PM  my if you have any questions


----------



## Yondy (Feb 26, 2006)

xD I read more of it ...and its sill really funy xD keep it  up :_D

p.s....wheres crys?


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

*lifts hand up from stack of Anne Rice novels* jo...i'm trying to catch up on all my research for my newest story and it's killing me...plus the site was down, and my comp was being stupid...but i'm here now *smiles* thank you for noticing Oro-kun.

oh, and welcome back new and old fans alike.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 26, 2006)

Anne Rice novels!  Which ones?  I like Anne Rice novels.  And what kind of story are you going to do?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 26, 2006)

How does that look?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

it looks good


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

all...of...them...*dizzy eyes* and it's another of my random Vampire Romance novels...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

those are the best


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

it's really taking me forever....


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah that happens


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

Man, get up the next chapter you lazy BUM!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

im painting i havent have time but i will soon


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

and who's fault is it that you're painting? that's right. Nicole.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

well we think its nicole


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

eh, i'm sure it is.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

well go then maybe we should ask


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh? you think? i thought you said it WAS nicole's fault?


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

it might but till i know i shoulndt say she did


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

*rolls eyes* you're so wishy washy sometimes!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

i know that


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

well, i'm done spamming


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah me too


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

spiffeh then


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

no no i dont know


----------



## Crys (Feb 26, 2006)

say what?!


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

i dont know


----------



## Rarablue (Feb 26, 2006)

this is sad.


----------



## Kakome (Feb 26, 2006)

whats sad? we really what to know


----------



## Crys (Feb 27, 2006)

i'm inclined to kinda agree....but that's beside the point.


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 27, 2006)

*yay!*

I GET TO POST MY FANFIC TODAY!!! when i do ill post it here also! bye!


----------



## Crys (Feb 27, 2006)

Akuma Kyohaku said:
			
		

> I GET TO POST MY FANFIC TODAY!!! when i do ill post it here also! bye!



the magic of shameless promotion...? we employ it too.


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 27, 2006)

*YAYA!!!*

AND HERE'S SOME MORE!!!! YEA YEA YEA YEA YEA!!! SOOOO HAPPY!!! TOOK A MONTH TO FINISH!!! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OW OW!!!!!YES YES YES!!!
     


HERE IT IS!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Crys (Feb 27, 2006)

Akuma Kyohaku said:
			
		

> AND HERE'S SOME MORE!!!! YEA YEA YEA YEA YEA!!! SOOOO HAPPY!!! TOOK A MONTH TO FINISH!!! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OW OW!!!!!YES YES YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!!



i love people who love their work *giggles* i remember being young and doing that too


----------



## Kakome (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah just like us


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 28, 2006)

**

Sorry im just sooo happy cuz it took a month of writing, and a month of editing. Not to mention 2 months of planning :S And i have also sent in second chapter!!! 
would someone whom reads this plzzzz read and review plzzzzz????


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

aw, the age old slogan of "R+R" or "Read and Review" god i miss it all...i'm feeling nostalgic, Kakome...


----------



## Kakome (Feb 28, 2006)

i just wish someone would R+R our stuff


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah that would be nice...


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 28, 2006)

What did I miss on the stories???


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

that depends...where did you stop?


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 28, 2006)

About 13 pages back...lol


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

aw, then, well...um...you've missed ALOT!


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 28, 2006)

I know...I should have gotten on more often..


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

oh yeah. you missed two arcs!


----------



## Darkmaden (Feb 28, 2006)

What do you mean 'arcs'..


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, like the show, this story has "arcs" which are a sub-catergory of Story. see?


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 28, 2006)

*...*

Ummmmm my brain hurts.....


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

God, Kakome will skin me alive if i'm not talking about the story...so...if you are confused...is it at least about the story?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 1, 2006)

yes skin you and then wear your skin


----------



## Crys (Mar 1, 2006)

Stupid hannibal Lector Syndrome!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 1, 2006)

no hes cool


----------



## Crys (Mar 1, 2006)

No, he's CRAZY!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 1, 2006)

no hes no hes really smart


----------



## Kakome (Mar 1, 2006)

Episode 31: Hide and seek
(Mari is bravely leading the charge… from the safety of Kids back)

Kid- sprained ankle my ass…

Mari- it’s not MY fault I got hurt just before we had to go!

Kid- yes it is! You did it on purpose

Mari- Sensei, Kid’s being mean to me

Kakome- (rolling eyes) for the last time, I don’t care! Both of you quit your bitchin! 

Mari- (cries) WHAAAAAAAA!!

Kakome- the fuck?! How do I get her to stop?!

Kid- nice going, idiot! Try apologizing 

Kakome- NEVER! Um… okay, stop crying and I’ll give you anything, just STOP!

Mari- (stops and smiles) okay! I want-

Kakome- AFTER the mission

Mari- (pouts) hmph! (looks at KID) get going! I want my prize!

Kid (grumbles) fine…
(all three sneak past the guard and into the bar)

Kid- (sets Mari down) alright Sensei, where is she?

Kakome- (Already at the bar, drinking)

Kid- oh for crying out loud! We’re on a mission!

Kakome- I’ll get to it… maybe.
(While those two argue, Mari fidgets in her seat)

Mari- (thinking to herself) why are all these guys looking at me like THAT…? Eh… (spoken out loud) Sensei, K…

Sound ninja- (walks over) hey there, gorgeous you tired.

Mari- er… yeah?

Sound ninja- cuz you been runnin’ through my mind since you got in.

Mari- ah…well…um

Voice- beat it, men, and try someone over 18, p*d*p****.

Sound ninja- (turns around) just who the hell… (eyes widen then he runs out)

Mari- thank you, miss…?

(Smirks)

Voice- call me Angel, and you’re welcome. So what brings you out here, leaf?

Mari- Leaf? (looks at her own headband as best she can) oh! Uh, nothin much, mission.

Angel- by yourself?

Mari- no, with my sensei and that jerk over there (she points to the still arguing duo)

Angel- (looks over, spots Kakome, then blinks) (talks to herself) so he’s replaced me already?

Mari- huh?

Angel- oh nothin. So hey.. that sensei of yours is pretty cute…

Mari- (blushes) I know… (dreamy sigh as she watches him)

Kakome- (shudders) brrr…

Kid- what was that?

Kakome- I dunno, but I don’t like it. (glances over) where’s Mari?

Kid- she’s right- (Turns to see Mari is gone) there… see? Told ya she wasn’t hurt!

Kakome- fuck, now we have to go find her too? Today went from Ramenful to shitty in no time and it’s all yours!

Kid- like hell it is! Now c’mon, we have to find her before something or someone bad happens!

Kakome- OR… You can go find her and I’ll stay here with the drinkies. Yeah, that sounds much better.

Kid- grrr. Fine! (Marcles off) 

Kakome-if you like Pina Coladas... and getting caught in the rain
               If you’re not into ninjas…
               Then you’ve got half a brain…
                If you love takin walks with Ramen…
                                   *~*END*~*


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 1, 2006)

*nice*

Hey that's a great fanfic you know...pretty funny
and since you wanted it.. HERE'S A REVIEW!!!

Cool


----------



## Crys (Mar 1, 2006)

hehehe! ^ ^ i love it! it makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah me too, when my pants are on


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

which they weren't last night.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

no they werent


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

oi oi, bum boy....work up the nerve to FINISH TO THE CHUUNIN EXAM!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

i havent even started that yet


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

@_@ this place is full of crazy ppl and your fanfic keeps getting weirder @_@ and i know who that angel person is


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

hey yeah it does that from time to time


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

yep. Angel is....dun dun DUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

its obivous only sticks in the muds dont know that


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah your right but dont tell


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

i dont have to crys just said it


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

wait....WHO is Angel?


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

stupid ppl.................


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

i have no comment but maybe rep points for you


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

??????wwhat??????


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

eh....i could tell you who she is...but....well...its me. plain and simple. DUH. i WROTE that whole scene...


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

...........


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

don't you use dots against me!


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

fine all you sharingans


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

grrrrrrrrr this is not the place for this...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

no its not now stop


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

stopping...sir.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

thats a good crys


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

don't talk to me like i'm a DOG you punk!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

i didnt men it like that but whatever


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

good. that's better. nyeh


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 2, 2006)

*Retards*

You know about five seconds ago i finished reading every last page of this thread ...and i realized this:
1. Me and Kakome are alike because all i eat is ramen (except at school, i wish they would sell ramen there  )
2. me and Crys are alike because i enjoy destruction and(this may not be like Crys) i...well...like the way blood tastes and looks  
3. I'm like both of you because im a complete nut! I HAVE FOUND MY PLACE IN THE WORLD!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

Relax, we understand j00...

not mine but i still like it.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah im happy for you


----------



## Crys (Mar 2, 2006)

thank you. me too


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 3, 2006)

*How random can you get???*

*wanders in aimlessly*
*whispering* the horror, the horror, the horror, no ramen, out...of...RAMEN!!!!
NOOOO!!!!
i ran out of ramen today!!! i might not survive until i hit the grocery store tomorrow!!!  
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOO-i wish i was a ramen fairy...THEY EXIST!!!

*goes nuts for the fifth time today*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 3, 2006)

i always have at less $50 of it in my room


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 3, 2006)

*dun dun duuuun*

*runs all the way down to Kakome's house (no idea how) and attempts to be a ninja and sneak in, only to fall off of the roof*
OW!!! ok...im just going to say this...............
GIVE ME THE RAMEN OR THE KAKASHI'S GET TO KICK ASS TODAY!!!
     
AND OROCHIMARU WILL HELP!!!


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 3, 2006)

OH YEAH!!! I forgot to ask you...
If either of you want i can add your chars to the new fanfic that i am writing that isnt my current one. so if you want me to then i will because you guys rock!


----------



## Crys (Mar 3, 2006)

^ ^ tee hee. i would be flattered. if you need further info on Crys (or Mari or any of Crys' family) just PM me and i'll be happy to answer any questions...oh...and for future reference, try not to multi post...it's Kakome's BIGGEST pet peeve....aw but it's nice to have such entusiastic fans...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 3, 2006)

Its been a while buuut:

For the record, it was Buffalo Bill that skined and wore the women, Lector just ate people..."I ate his liver with fava beans and a nice chanti."-Lector.

Ramen, can't be beat, ten meals for a buck  (this is an important thing to know b/c I am going off to college soon its a good thing I like it)
and it tastes good too.


----------



## Crys (Mar 3, 2006)

i actually don't enjoy Ramen all that much. it depends on my mood. i had a horrible Ramen-related accident as a child and i haven't regained my trust in it yet...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 3, 2006)

*OMFG!!!*

OMFG!!!! YOU EVIL BASTARD!!!!
 *bites off Crys' head* ummmmm, yeeaaa, riiight, YOU DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!

*goes crazy for 6th time today...wow...crazy day...duhduh-dsh*


----------



## Crys (Mar 3, 2006)

W...T...F...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeeees...that's right...question what i just said with your body that has no head.... wait-


And btw...if anyone sees Demon Eyes; *pulls out a very very large sword* tell me...we have unfinished buisness...I don't like sasunaru...

*You have problems.*
_Yea..._
*You should see a therapist.*
_But then you wouldn't exist after i went through therapy!_
*But I'm part of your mind!   You can't leave me!*
_I know...That's why i never went to therapy!  _
*HA!!!!! MR. SENSITIVE!*
_JUST HELP ME FIND DEMON EYES YOU LOSER!!!_


----------



## Kakome (Mar 4, 2006)

well i wil be posting some episodes this weekend so be on the look out for them


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 4, 2006)

I GOT RAMEN TODAY!!!!     
Also...FINALLY!!! NEW CHAPPIES!!! TOOK FOREVER!
GO KAKOME!! AND CRYS!!!! AND THE RANDOM H-BOMB!  wait a minute-


----------



## Kakome (Mar 4, 2006)

a new one should be done soon


----------



## Kakome (Mar 4, 2006)

Episode: 32 Kakome’s ass
(Kid searches the bar then heads upstairs and finds Crys and Mari hanging out in a bedroom there)

Kid- what the hell?!

Mari- hi… wait, get out!

Crys- hm… he sounds like Kakome now. How sad. Oh well. (smiles) Mari and I were just discussing her… education, and how best to further it.

Kid- she already has a sensei, its sensei Kakome

Crys- well… maybe she wants a new one.

Kid- you can’t have a new one till sensei Kakome says he has taught her everything he can.

Crys- well… maybe he has

Kid- he hasn’t taught her shit, every time he tries she hides behide him, maybe she likes his ass

Mari- it is a nice ass

Crys- hey stop that

Mari- what? It is
(through the mic that Kid is wearing)

Kakome- what about my nice ass? Over

Kid- nothing, nothing about your ass, sensei, Over

Kakome- well, ok then; but it is nice, Over

Kid- yes, sensei, Over

Mari- hehe, you think sensei, Kakome has a nice butt

Kid- no I don’t

Kakome- yes you do but that’s not the point right now Over
                Have you found Mari yet? I’m a little worried Over 
( Mari with hearts in her eyes)  

Mari- he worried, he does care

Kakome- not like I care but I have to bring her back and stuff Over

Mari- what he doesn’t care?!

Kid- not really, but he is a little drunk

Mari- well… ok then

Kid- this is Kid to Kakome Over

Kakome- Kakome here Over

Kid- I have found her and some one else just like you said Over

Kakome- really? Great job, bring then to me over and out 

Kid- come on you two, Kakome is waiting

Mari- I really like it here, maybe I don’t want to go back

Kid- just come on, please you can bring your friend.

Mari- ok then

Crys- I’m not going. And if you’re smart you wont tell him you saw me, alright? Mari, you and become great… or go and be a loser forever.

Mari- ok but he is my sensei so i/m going with him… bye

Crys-)shoves them both out the door) fine be me

Mari-(blink) what just happened?

Kid- were going to sensei Kakome I have reported this all any ways 

Mari- oh… okay! (smiles)
              *~END*~


----------



## Kakome (Mar 4, 2006)

there now every one live me alone


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 5, 2006)

*BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THAT'S HILARIOUS!!! Short, but hilarious!!!      *


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

the next one is shorter


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

we started cutting them down because of space in the notebook and things...we're almost to what we in the biz call a "Switchover"...where we seamlessly switch over to a new notebook....^ ^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah the next one is only 3 pages


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

and we skip lines. and it's a little notebook. so it'll be pretty short. but it seems like they're HUGE when you're typing them. thankfully i have the secretary gene. i can copy things over HELLA fast. ^ ^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

im getting faster with them


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

and i'm very proud of you, Kakome-Sensei! ^ ^ you're doing a GREAT job!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

Episode: 33 keep that ass safe
(the two meet Kakome at the bar)

Mari- hi sensei! How are you?

Kakome- well, I’m doing good, but I have to pee and whats up with my ass?

Mari- nothing, it’s wonderful

Kid- hey, we ran into this weird chick and she seemed to know you. So… yeah… dunno what to make of that.

Kakome- well what does she look like?

Kid- uh… about 19ish… long black hair… trim, with scary golden eyes. Tall yeah

Kakome- well yeah that’s her, where is he?

Kid- (points up the stairs) two doors to the left. Can’t miss it.

Kakome- well, I’ll so get her and stuff.

Kid- fine

Mari- be careful! Keep that ass safe!

Kid- what is up with his ass and you?!

Mari- oh c’mon! it’s a nice ass! It’s beautiful!

Kakome- c’mon it’s a nice ass (wiggles it at KID)

Kid- c’mon get that away

Kakome- fine!

Mari- you’d better go before she skips town.

(Kakome goes to the door and knocks)

Kakome- room people thing!

Crys- (opens the door) oh fuck, those kids can’t keep a secret.

Kakome- I was on the com. The whole time and people like my ass.

Crys- oh yeah, well look, I’m not coming back without a fight, and if I win… I get be in charge. deal?!

(Kakome slaps her)

Kakome- NO! me the teacher, you the runaway, so lets go!!

Crys- (blinks) o…k but hey, did you miss me?

Kakome- I missed you and your doing everything

Crys- aw… (hugs him) let’s end the episode and go home!

Kakome- fuck why not 
                   *~END*~


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

Ta Da....i really enjoyed this episode because it's the great return of ME! hooray!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

yes and does everyone like the bold face type?


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

Bold Face Type? where?


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 5, 2006)

**in a scary yelling and occasionally squeaking voice* PINK IS A COLOR!!!!! and yea that was a great eppy! The ass thing is hilarious!! :rofl*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

i did it all in blod face


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

really? i can't see it...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah i cant really myself ...oh well


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 5, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> i did it all in blod face


*"blod face"?  *


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

he means BOLD face...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

you know blod face type


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

>.< you did it again...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

did what?...


----------



## Crys (Mar 5, 2006)

*deep sigh* oh...nevermind


----------



## Kakome (Mar 5, 2006)

no really what?


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 5, 2006)

**smacks forehead**




*almost...3...hours...later*
aaauuugh....sooo tired....insomnia sucks....boooooooorrrrrred....:can
boooooooooooored


----------



## Kakome (Mar 6, 2006)

hahahahahhaahahaha hi


----------



## Crys (Mar 6, 2006)

OI! no spamming! either of you!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 6, 2006)

its not spamming


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 6, 2006)

*THIS is spamming...*



PINK IS A COLOR!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 6, 2006)

yes, yes it is


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 6, 2006)

yup, that is spamming to the max.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 6, 2006)

ok no more spamming or i wont post the next episode


----------



## Crys (Mar 7, 2006)

heaven forbid our ONE fan doesn't get the next episode....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 8, 2006)

no we have like four


----------



## Crys (Mar 8, 2006)

eh. most of them are MIA anyway....


----------



## Crys (Mar 8, 2006)

eh. most of them are MIA anyway....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 8, 2006)

yes i might find the later hahahhahahahahaha ...


----------



## Darkmaden (Mar 8, 2006)

I give up on trying to find the last page I was on..


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

Guess what?.........................I'M NOT GROUNDED ANYMORE!!!! HAPPY!!! YAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 9, 2006)

you shouldnt give up find them


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

Put in you favorites next time...that's what i did!

ANOTHER REVEIW!!!!


Ramen...just...ramen...which is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 9, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> eh. most of them are MIA anyway....



I've been busy, cut me some slack.  And anyway, I'm not missing anymore   I've been found. Yeah!
Now I must hide


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

I made a ramen page in my notebook and my teacher walked by and made me toss it and pay attention  
 Teachers don't understand ramen because they have no soul!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 9, 2006)

NO,they just don't know how to enjoy the simple pleasures in life, like a good bolw of Ramen.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

I once saw my teacher at school at 8:00  
(don't ask why I was there....i won't tell you...)


----------



## Kakome (Mar 9, 2006)

wtf you two thats all i have to say, but nice to see you ROTC girl


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

*ahem*...................You know i was gone for four daYS....BUT IT IS NICE TO HAVE YOU BACK ROTC GIRL!!!
*Muahahahahahahahaha!!!*
_He's starting to scare me..._
He scares us all...


----------



## Crys (Mar 10, 2006)

i was gone for two days and you don't see nobody throwing a damn parade. hmph. *crosses arms* i thought i'd be missed more than this.....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 10, 2006)

it was only two days get over it


----------



## Crys (Mar 10, 2006)

SO?! one time Oro-kun got upset when i was an HOUR late, you remember?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 10, 2006)

no not really


----------



## Crys (Mar 10, 2006)

well it happened. trust me


----------



## Kakome (Mar 10, 2006)

ok i hope you... i dont know oh!!!! new episode to day


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 10, 2006)

*walks in with nosebleed*
Evil Hinata is soooooo hot!!!!

BTW...stop you bickering....you sound like 2 old ladies!!!
also, i missed ya crys! and one more thing....I GOT MY LAPTOP!!!! NOW I CAN GO ON WHENEVER!!!! AND IT RUNS AS FAST AS MY BETTER COMP!!! WOOT!!

*and we can read certain fanfics...*
You mean insomniac
_yep_


----------



## Crys (Mar 10, 2006)

we weren't bickering we were....um....heatedly discussing the topic....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 10, 2006)

yes very most so


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll try not to be gone for so long next time,  and for the record, yes I did miss reading y'all's fanfic.  And Crys, where did you get your old siggy, the one with L?


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 10, 2006)

Crys you got that siggy from Divx bittorrents didnt you?
the divx sign is behind the rasengan! omg!!! *bites off crys' head again*




BTW...NOTICE MY AWESOME NEW REDONE SIGGY AND AVATAR!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah its pretty cool


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice *Cowboy Bebop* avatar Kakome!
Also, I just realized that all the characters in you siggy are all the characters in Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 1 (Naruto: Clash of Ninja 1)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crys (Mar 13, 2006)

okay okay one at a time. 

ONE) my L siggy is one i got off of deviantart that i put in my photobucket that i img coded over to here.

TWO) yes, okay, my Naruto vs Sasuke was a screen cap off of a DivX thingy BUT i captured it all by myself using the programs at my disposal. dig it

THREE) WAHHHHH nobody likes my Avie!!!! *cries*

FOUR) HI!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats not true, I think your avi is very cute! 
Now can we please get back  to the story, please  *begs with puppy eyes*


----------



## Crys (Mar 13, 2006)

Talk to Kakome, he's got the notebook


----------



## Kakome (Mar 14, 2006)

i will type the new one today and then Crys get the notebook back


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! 
Kakome-sensei you've been slacking off...
NEW WRITER....er.....TYPER....HAaaa


----------



## Crys (Mar 14, 2006)

and i tend to get things done faster than Kakome if only for the fact that i have more free time and copy over decently fast.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

Which is why i need you all to give me several packets of ramen before i bite off your head again Crys!!!! *psycho theme type-thingy plays*
kyu


----------



## Crys (Mar 14, 2006)

*shrugs* threaten and you don't get anything. i'm not above cutting you off.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

I MADE THE RAMEN FC!!!! PLEASE JOIN ALL!!!!! WOOOOT!!! no co-owners yet, give a post saying you want to join and you'll be a member, if you specify co-owner, then you'll be a co!!!! NEED MEMBERS!!!!! (banners will be up soon)


----------



## Crys (Mar 14, 2006)

that's what i THOUGHT you meant


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

uuuuuuuh okay.....


----------



## Crys (Mar 14, 2006)

*in scary voice* i control the future...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

...............................................................................
.























WTF??


----------



## Crys (Mar 14, 2006)

*scratches behind head* sorry 'bout that....power tripping...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 14, 2006)

yes very much so


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 15, 2006)

Kakome-sensei!!!!!~
JOIN THE RAMEN FC!!!!!!


----------



## Crys (Mar 15, 2006)

oh dear god in heaven, there's a ramen FC? and HEY! he's MY sensei, BACK OFF....


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 15, 2006)

YES THERE'S A RAMEN FC AND I AM OWNER!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!!! IT'S MINE!!!!
*Ours...*
Whatever.




Sorry, have gotten into a habit of calling him Kakome-sensei with my friends (in RL) yes...i talk about you guys...*runs off*


----------



## Crys (Mar 15, 2006)

that's the stupidest (okay ALMOST stupidest) FC idea i've ever heard of...

aww....you talk about us? ^ ^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 17, 2006)

Please post more chapters!


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

oh crap, i just realized, it's up to me to do it now...okay, okay, i'll get the next chapter up sometime tonight i promise!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

its not like its very long


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

er...maybe tomorrow...i'm really really sleepy tonight...i almost got blown up twice this week.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

post thats fuckin epiosed


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 17, 2006)

so no more chapters tonight? but its very good! 

more chapters, please!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

i love you new person and now she as too


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

well...for the new guy....um....well....i'll think about it?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

hahahaahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 17, 2006)

think about it? ....did you think "yes"?


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

well....um...i have to figure out where the hell we are now....where the hell are we, Kakome?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

its 34 so get to work


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 17, 2006)

well...... i'll have to see it in the morning....... i gotta go now.... FIGURE OUT WHERE YOU ARE!!!!!!!

PS. go back to prievious pages - duh!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

its 34 i now


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

but i'm REAALY....REALLY....REALLY tired....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

oh well do it


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

no, i'm Fucking tired and god dammit i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 17, 2006)

no do it now


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

like hell i will!


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

ohhhhh....fine....i'll type it up now...


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

*Episode 34: Give us a kiss*

(Crys, Kid, and Mari are standing in front of an academy building)

Crys: he's making me take the exam...

Kid: well....i really wanted to

Mari: is it hard?

Crys: yes.  There's 3 parts and each sucks. Kakome can't help so you need to depend on each other...and me.

Kakome: well, it IS hard, but we will cheat!

Crys: fine by me but i won't need the help (whistles and a dog jumps out and lands on her shoulder) hehe

Mari: i do not like this. at all.

Kakome: why the fuck is a dog on your shoulder?

Crys: it's my latest weapon and tachnique.  I slept with the guy to get him to teach it to me. Fucking crazy shit.

Mari: you're a whore

Crys: yeah, yeah but it was worth it.  But hey, enough about it let's go test!

Kakome: no...wait, he's 14 and you're 17...that's WRONG!

Crys: no, man, he's 16 man...

Kakome: well, did the dog watch?

Crys: yeaaaah....then he turned human and...eh...i don't wanna talk about this anymore...

Kid: so did you do it "doggy style" tee hee

Crys: (smirks) you know it.  So this little one will help me out for the tests...

Kakome: that's sad if you need a dog to help but whatever. You guys get going, i have to meet with the other senseis.

Mari: WAIT!

All: huh?

Mari: Sensei, you promised to give me anything i wanted after the mission.  well the mission is over so i want my prize.

Kakome: er...okay...what do you want?  Cuz you can't have my ramen!

Mari: no. i want....a kiss.  From you, sensei. (smiles)

Kakome: WHAT?!

Kid: i knew it!

Crys: and she called me a whore?!

All: (yelling at Crys) you are one!

Mari: thank you.

Kakome: oh come on!

Crys: just do it and get it over with!

Kakome: (leans down and kisses her quickly) there! Now follow Crys, she'll keep you in line...er...maybe.

Mari: i'm so happy!

(Kakome leaves)

Crys: alright, all...let's move out.

~END~​


----------



## Yondy (Mar 17, 2006)

damn, all you guys do in here is spam, eh? xD, you just talk in here...man....

well, havent read any of it for a while =P

And im way too tired to read any more of it. And I for get what chapter I was last at......XD

Just dropping by for you average spamm ~


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

damn....i did all that hard work and no one cares *pouts*


----------



## Yondy (Mar 17, 2006)

=P Fine...I'll read the latest chapter =P


rofl, crys you whore =0


And Kakome is getting some action =D. XD


----------



## Crys (Mar 17, 2006)

yay

yes

and no.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 18, 2006)

that the frist and not last time we are going to hear the whore word its great, and i told you that Crys said that you were a whore i win


----------



## Crys (Mar 18, 2006)

oi, let's not get into this again....i'll post the next episode tomorrow....sometime...


----------



## marie123 (Mar 18, 2006)

hi
vkksjdnsjabndjsakdbnsajkdasjkds


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 18, 2006)

totally spammig marie123


----------



## Kakome (Mar 18, 2006)

but lets try not to spam, talk about the episode and questions and stuff


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 18, 2006)

i cant wait for the next episode!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 18, 2006)

thats good, me too


----------



## Crys (Mar 18, 2006)

*yawns* me either....oh shit...it's MY job to typed them now....damn it all...oh...shoot....i'll do it tonight ssometime before i go to bed...


----------



## Crys (Mar 18, 2006)

*Episode 35: Cheating's Key*

*Note: This bit fo the exam's modified a bit!*

(Inside the room, Crys Kid and Mari are seperated and seated on opposite sides of the room)

Proctor: alright, listen up.  The first portion is a written exam.  There are 10 questions and each is worth 10 points.  Each cell is given 100 points.  Should your cell lose all it's points, it will be removed.  Should any one person fail the exam, the entire cell will be removed. (he motions to the teachers standing around the edges of the room) They are here to watch you.  Each time they catch you cheating they will mark it down.  5 marks and you're out of here, Got It?

Everyone: (stares)

Proctor: good.  Get started.

Mari: (stares at the test) _this is a tough test..._ (answers all 9) _the 10th question...'wait until the Proctor gives it to you.'...what the hell?!  no matter...but Kid is an idiot!  We're screwed!_

Kid: (lowers head) _i don't know any of these...fuck!  i hope that 10th question's easy...wait, sensei said there was gonna be cheating...any why do we get 5 chances to get caught at it unless..._ (his eyes widen and he glances at Crys-asking her silently)

Crys: (nods ever-so-slightly, petting her dog gently) _alright, Einblick, do me proud..._ (the dog looks around then sits on her head and spies on the person behind her, slipping her the answers)

Kid: (looks around without moving his head) _who to use...who to use...ah ha!_ (takes a breath then waves hios hand slightly.  a small mirror appears, showing him the answers from the kid next to him)

Voice: (from behind kid, whispering) that kid has the wrong answers

Kid: _dammit!....wait!_ (glances around, then whispers) ...Sensei?

Kakome: yes, i am invisible.  and here to help you cheat. that's the whole point of the test anyway.

Kid: but-

Kakome: shut up. you already have 4 marks, do you WANT to fail miserably and take Crys and Mari down with you?

Kid: _Mari..._ no

Kakome: then listen good...

*~*~*~*

Proctor: alright, listen up.  It's time for the 10th question. (looks over them all) already, many cells have been removed.  time to get rid of more.  but let me warn you. if you or one of your cell mates gets this question wrong...none of you will EVER get to retake the exam and you'll never get the rank...however, you may choose to back out now and retake the exam next year. so, what will it be?

Mari: _oh my god..._

Kid: _holy shit_

Crys: _i'll be damned..._

Kakome: (back on the sidelines, reading a book) huh? oh. um...wow.

(a few cells leave, the others are hesitant)

Kid: _kakome said to trust her..._ (looks back at Crys)

Crys: (winks at Kid) Box Boy would do something like this, i think...(stands) i'll be damned if i let anything stop my teammates from becoming the ninja i think they can be. So Kakome's cell of Konoha village is staying put! Right guys?

Mari: (stands) yeah!

Kid: (stands) i'm in!

Gai: they're so spirited! Aren't they yours, Kakome?

Kakome: yeah. (looks at them) yeah they are

(you Gai fans are going to kill us for this now...but here goes)

Gai: hey, my brother has been looking for you.  He brought a cell here too.  They will be impossible to beat. but my team can do it!

Kakome: your brother?  Haven't seen that hack since the last time i beat him

Gai: you cheated, i saw you!

Kakome: Liar

Proctor: if you teacher's would please SHUT UP

Kakome: (mutters) Dick

Gai: i always did dislike him

Kakome: i meant you

Proctor: now then.  All who remain here qualify for part two of the test.  Gather your stuff, the other proctor will be here shortly

Crys: (grins) hear that, Einy?  you did GREAT!

Mari: but the test-!

Proctor: that was a cover.  The real test was how well you could use your skills to get the information.  3 studants here were plants for you to copy from if you didn't know the answers-which none of you should.  On a mission you will have to scout the area and do recon. This was an exercise in that.

Kid: that's the stupidest thing i have EVER heard!

Mari: and the 10th question?

Proctor: well-

Crys: easy! Anyone who hesitates is lost!  If you aren't willing to risk everything then you can't call yourself a shinobi!

Proctor: you must be Kakome's student

Crys: how could you tell?

Proctor: you both seem to make a habit of INTERRUPTING ME!!

~END~​


----------



## Crys (Mar 18, 2006)

*Episode 36: Teamwork My Ass*

(Crys, Kid, and Mari are standing outside the Forest of Death)

Mari: why do they call it the Forest of Death?

Crys: why do you think, hun?

Mari: but it's a test! they wouldn't let us DIE...right?

Crys: well-

Kid: only the strong should pass and if that means some will die well, so be it

Crys: brave works from a kid who got his ass kicked by Sound

Mari: ooh, BURN!

Kid: yeah that's funny, but at least i'm not a whore!

Crys: (smacks him in the back of the head) what now, Bitch?!

Mari: c'mon quit it before we get in troub-

Voice: aw youth! so spirited and beautiful!

(all turn and see an older version of Gai, plus his three students)

Gen: i am the beautiful master Gen, you must be Kakome's students!

Crys: maybe.

Kid: yeah who wants to know?

Gen: i am his long-time rival and better! 

Crys: oi...well...go away. we're...thinking strategies!

Gen: where is your sensei?

Crys: how the hell should we know, the guy dissappears constantly

Mari: sad but true

Kakome: i'm here, dick

Gen: ah ha! (hand to chin, sparkly eye) there you are, you rascal!

Crys: this is where we fade out to the background and they become important

Mari: man...but for Kakome, it's worth it

(*covering face with hands* i...honestly...don't know why we put this next joke in here, but here goes)

Kakome: knock knock

Gen: who's there?

Kakome: Shisno

Gen: Shisno who?

Kakome: you're a dirty dirty Shisno HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Gen: (growls) enough joking, Kakome!  Time to finish this rivalry, one and for all! this ends HERE!

Crys: (deep sigh) why do i get the feeling that somehow our lazy teacher will turn HIS fight into OURS?

Kakome: no, not here, not in front of the other cells. Later. much later.

Gen: my cell will come out victorious in these battles, you're will be the first casualty

Crys: ow...my pride...

Mari: no cell can beat us! we're the best!

Kid: how would YOU know, all YOU do is hide!

Kakome: oh and ass kiss

Kid: oh, yeah, you've got ass kissing down to an art form!

Mari: at least i'm good at something!

Gen: see, your cell fights itself! no harmony!

All: HEY!

Gen: huh?

(all 3 kids are standing together, side by side with their arms crossed)

Kid: yeah, we don't get along

Mari: but we don't need to, to kick YOUR ass

Crys: harmony's for choirs. suck it!

Kakome: (wiping a tear from his eye) i'm a little proud

Gen: we'll see (smoke bomb exit)

Crys: Forest of Death time, oh yeah!

Mari: i'm scared...

Kid: so, what else is new?!

Mari: (crying) don't yell at me!

Kid: i'm not yelling!

Kakome: just do what you can. but this time i can't help any of you

Mari: WHAT?! so i have to trust my life to HER?! (points at Crys)

Crys: (smirks) hehe...you're gonna bleed good...

Kakome: you need to trust each other and work as a team for once

Kid: so...we're boned

Mari: basically

Crys: nah, i can help you out.  See, we have to get the other scrolly thing then get to the tower thingy, piece of cake!

Kakome: well, try not to be boned...for you honor

Crys: i don't have any anymore

Kakome: well they might have some.

Crys: Not for long...

~END~​


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

very good and i dont think anyone will get that knock knock joke


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

precisely....i was seriously contemplating cutting it out but i figured we could leave it and just disregard it *waves hand*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah at less i like it


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

dude i changed my avatar....i'm happy with it right now ^^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

cool, how much Fav work have you done?


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

um....a bit more...nothing i'm really thrilled about doing, that's for sure...i called josh and we were having a work party on the phone....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for telling me, but i have one poem left and im done


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

you suck ass


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

sorry im good at working


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

pfft....yeah right


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

fine be that way


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

Fine, i WILL be!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

good i dont care, type more episodes


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

i can't, i'm playing with silly putty!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

stop that it will eat you


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

*oro puppy eyes* no it won't! *sniff*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

yes it will


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

WON'T! it's too CUTE!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

thats why it will


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 19, 2006)

**sneaks in....slowly pulls out di-katana......begins to pull back for a stab into Crys...and-**
_WHATCHA DOIN?????!!!!!_
**vein pulsates* I...am...going...to...KILL YOU!!!!!!*
_YIPE!_
Retard...don't anger him when he has a sword...oh and hi...back from another four day grounding!
_*runs by* HELP!!!_
Nope.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

what are you mad at?


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 19, 2006)

**slaps Kakome* shuddup!*
_Why did you do that?_
*You know...the whole good cop bad cop thing...*
 _What???_
*We're interrogating him right?*
_Okay, where did you put your third of the brain?_
CHECK HIS PANTS!!!
_ WTF???_


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 20, 2006)

loving the new chapters! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks we really worked hard on them


----------



## Crys (Mar 20, 2006)

HM...you know whenever i get back here shit gets crazier than it was before...s'freakin' insane...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the mad house Crys. Kakome, did you get your siggy off the captions thread?  Btw, the new chapters rock!

Silly putty is evil! Will there be a team from the sand, with a sensei that "plays" with sand?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

i didnt get my siggy there


----------



## Crys (Mar 20, 2006)

HM....i don't remember....but Gaara makes more appearances hooray! ^ ^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

no you didnt


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 20, 2006)

when are the new chapters gonna be up? i cant wait! ^_^


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 20, 2006)

lol, Kakome - nice signature! =)


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont know Crys is up set right now, so i will get the notebook back and help you all out


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 20, 2006)

okay, still waiting....

....aw, Crys is upset?


----------



## Crys (Mar 20, 2006)

*Fred the cat*

Okay, so, maybe some of you are wondering why i'm upset....well...my cat just keeled over and died...so....for this...i am deeply deeply saddened. he was my first cat. he would sit on my bed and watch me type for hours...he would cuddle up with me and anyone else who was having a bad day...he was always there where you could see him

Yeah, he was my cat...my very first cat...
and i love you, Fred...

some of you are probably laughing that i am so emotional over an animal but...he was special. to me. and that's all that matters...

So...here to you Fred...for always being with me...no matter what...

Fred the Cat...
1989-2006


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 20, 2006)

aw, im not laughing, Crys..... thats so sad.....
im so sorry....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah it is


----------



## Crys (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks...for the sympathy....it's good to know that i have moral support and everything..


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah i know and now that its over get to those episodes


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

*sweatdrop* yes'ir!


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

when are the new episodes gonna be ready? (im SOOOO looking forward to them!!!)


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

today when i can work on them


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

no, it's cool, i'll do it. i'll get em up by tonight after school, be patient please


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

oh okay..... **tries unsuccesfully to be patient.... then changes the subject....**

i wrote a new fan-fic! It's called C.A.F.F.E.I.N.E.!

...if you want, you can click the link in my signature to view it! ^_^ please tell me how i did!


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

i shall go read!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

its ok, it needs... work


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

....work? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! it needs "work"?!?!

.....okay, it isnt as good as my "Naruto Unleashed" fan-fic.... i was just BORED!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

yes i will hav eto give you that


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

Kakome, did you even READ my fan-fic, Naruto Unleashed?!


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

Kakome likes to compare stuff to his own standards which are very very very high...most of the time our own stuff doesn't even appease him. you did okay, hun, don't worry about it


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

yes i did and i kind of liked it


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

.....i put up chapter four...... yesterday, i think? did you read THAT?

....kind of liked it? ^_^ im on the road to stardom!!! =)


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

no but i will


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

^ ^ you're doing great! you're more popular than us! without the shameless promotion even!


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

more popular than you?! ....Crys, thats nice, but PLEASE dont lie to make me feel better =) you guys have a better fan-fic than mine - obviously!


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

....oh and you should know - both of you are in my buddies list! ^_^


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome to the Comedy Fan-Fic FanClub, Kakome! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

ok thanks,but really dont double post i really hate that just edit it


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

*Episode 37: a scroll by any other name*

NOTE: i am REtyping this because my comp hates me and this is a long ass episode so i expect a goddamned thank you for all this shit

(in the middle of the forest)

Kid: we have a heaven scroll

Mari: we need an earth scroll

Crys: we need to kick someone's ass

Kid: okay, ass kicking then the earth scroll

Crys: ass kickin' FOR the earth scroll

Mari: we're out here for three days by ourselves. this is unhealthy! and dangerous!

Crys: calm down, we're fine! but we really need to get a base of operations-a shelter of sorts...unless we run into someone right away that has the scroll we need

Kid: that would be nice

Mari: won't happen though. ick...there's BUGS out here for god's sake!...ew!

Crys: how did you ever pass the academy?

Kid: she blew the teacher, i swear!

Mari: DID NOT!

Crys: blehhh....Iruka's dick....not a mental image i needed

Kid: well we probably shouldn't bicker right now. we're in danger here.

Mari: the bastard's right-

Kid: screw you!

Mari: -it's not safe here. let's go

*~*~*~*
(the three are walking along-peaceful and quiet-when there is a rustle in the bushes)

Kid: (stops) i heard something

Crys: (smirks) me and Einy did too, smell human-almost.

Mari: almost? what do you mean almost?!

Kid: wait, Kiba never made it last time-

Crys: exactly, Kiba smells like one of the pack. I'd know that scent anywhere!

Mari: kiba?! your FUCK BUDDY?!

Crys: he's not my fuck buddy, i just fucked him!

Kid: well maybe we can use that...

Crys: you mean...?

Kid: yes. Screw him and get the scroll

Crys: Well-

Kid: try not to fuck the dog too

Crys: When will you two stop? that was a one time thing...

Mari: whore

Crys: getting more than you

Mari: Well i'm not a whore

Kid: stop it you two! (to Crys) you fuck (to Mari) you shut up. and i'll stay here and find a fast way to the tower

Mari: i can help with that, right?

Kid: yes, you can

Crys: wait, NO! i am NOT gonna do this just for a damn scroll!  Besides...me and Kiba don't talk anymore...

Kid: what, so you really did sleep with him just for the technique?

Crys: no, but-

Mari: whore

Crys: -we had a an argument and...we broke up...so...yeah.

Kid: well, go make friends

Crys: hold up, i'm older than you, why am i taking orders?!

Kid: Kakome told me and mari that i should make the plans and stuff

Mari: yeah, he's right

Crys: (grumbles and walks over to the bushes) hey, Kiba

Kiba: (standing) so what do you want?

Crys: um...to make friends...i guess...

Kiba: what kind of "friends"?

Crys: the kind of friends that give each other scrolls?

Kiba: if that means that i get your scroll then okay, sure

Crys: no, silly...guys go first...(cute eyes) you're not still mad at me...are you?

Kiba: you did steal my pants

Crys: (muttering to self) stole more than that, Cherry Boy-

Kiba: what was that?!

Crys: NOTHING! (looks around then smiles at him) you stole my heart!

Kiba: you stole all my money, my pants, and my smokes! Oh, and my technique!

Crys: sigh...you threw your pants out the window in a heat of passion proclaiming to the heavens that you wouldn't need them anymore. your money was GIVEN to me...and the technique? well...you taught that to me, remember? and you don't smoke so don't lie

Kiba: YOU threw the pants out the window, and took the money when it was on the ground-

Crys: the ground GAVE it to me!

Kiba:-and yes, i smoked when you weren't there

Crys: look, okay, I'm...ss...s...ooo.....sssss...ooo....rrr.....yyy....! (rubs eyes, frustrated) damn my pride, i can't say it!

(Kakome, using the invisibility jutsu, sneaks up and takes the scroll from Kiba and gives it to Kid)

Kakome: there, now i must leave

Kid: okay, thanks Kakome-sensei

Crys: (smirks a bit) well, Kiba, it's been fun...but i have an exam to pass. Call me! (runs off, dragging Kid and Mari with her) the tower's this way!

Kiba: (blank stare) she's...wearing my pants...

~END~​


----------



## Kakome (Mar 21, 2006)

i love not wearing pants


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

i know you do


----------



## Yondy (Mar 21, 2006)

You guys should really stop spamming the hell out of this place.



			
				Crys said:
			
		

> NOTE: i am REtyping this because my comp hates me and this is a long ass episode so i expect a goddamned thank you for all this shit
> 
> (in the middle of the forest)
> 
> ...




LOL, read it. Funny, xD.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 21, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Okay, so, maybe some of you are wondering why i'm upset....well...my cat just keeled over and died...so....for this...i am deeply deeply saddened. he was my first cat. he would sit on my bed and watch me type for hours...he would cuddle up with me and anyone else who was having a bad day...he was always there where you could see him
> 
> Yeah, he was my cat...my very first cat...
> and i love you, Fred...
> ...



I know how you feel, my dog, widget, had been with my mom several years before i was born and was there for 11 years of my life. I was the only one to see her die....She died of cancer, like my dad. I mourn them both still today....
Jay Moore
1958-2005

Widget
?-2004


----------



## Yondy (Mar 21, 2006)

Akuma Kyohaku said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, my dog, widget, had been with my mom several years before i was born and was there for 11 years of my life. I was the only one to see her die....She died of cancer, like my dad. I mourn them both still today....
> Jay Moore
> 1958-2005
> 
> ...



Thats what I mean by spamming, its really annoying when all you guys do here i 'talk'. This is where you post fanfics, and people comment, not a discussion area. =3


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 21, 2006)

UUUUUUUh, -Yondaime- look at your post...it's spam to just say 'funny, read it'  
And besides comforting people isn't spam you heartless monster!!! lol jk....but it's not spam.


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

That isn't spam. if i got to do it, then you guys can too *smiles gently* it's alright, hun....sometimes it's cool to do memorial posts. Yond-ie-kun is just a bit frigid at the moment...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 21, 2006)

My scanner sucks.....it won't work!!!! someone give me a cookie...or the next chapter.


----------



## Crys (Mar 21, 2006)

um...next chapter sounds good....MY COOKIES!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 22, 2006)

Akuma Kyohaku said:
			
		

> UUUUUUUh, -Yondaime- look at your post...it's spam to just say 'funny, read it'
> And besides comforting people isn't spam you heartless monster!!! lol jk....but it's not spam.




Actually, what I did was comment or their fanfic. How is that spamming? What you guys are doing is spamming, you hardly are commenting on the fanfics, but merley talking.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah but when were talking its about the fanfic


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 22, 2006)

nice new chapter! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

next one soon


----------



## Kabuto's_lover (Mar 22, 2006)

uhm...hi....*blushes* i...i really like your story thing and i can't wait for a new chapter


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

you read all of it alreally?!!


----------



## Crys (Mar 22, 2006)

damn is she fast! *I* can't even read it that fast!! maybe she just ignored all the spam? and focused a lot?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

well thats what i did


----------



## Crys (Mar 22, 2006)

i dunno then.......wow


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

yes....wow, and i wan the note book it gives me something to do and give her reps, for reading all that and being great


----------



## Crys (Mar 22, 2006)

*grumbles* if i must.....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 22, 2006)

yes you must


----------



## Crys (Mar 22, 2006)

i alreayd repped her....


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

good good...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 23, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I just looked at Crys' siggy. You're a lesbian? cool!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

how ha you know that from her siggy


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

i just cant wait for the next chapter! ^_^ oh, and Crys... did you add ALL that text to the Ebisu thing, or was some of it already like that? =)


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2006)

Pretty much, yeah, why? don't like it? *cute face* oh and i'll do the next chapter when i'm done with this new joke manga.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

i was laughing too hard to not like it! lol


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2006)

laughing? seriously? ah...*blushes*


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

yes.
laughing.

....and if you arent lying about that last thing in your sig, whats with you and kiba?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

you will soon know, and has anyone found chapter 300?


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

300? i thought the next one was 38?

.....did i miss something?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhh i read the manga


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

lol, thought you were talking about this...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

no the chapters of naruto


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

no dont have chap. 300


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk bees


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2006)

i have, in jap. Sasuke's in it.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

i knew he would but i need it link please


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

kakome, in the fanclub you said "i like pie"

.....i cant help but say "I thought you liked ramen?"


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 23, 2006)

ch. 300 was wierd at the end.You should download it but it looks like someone dropped the book that they used in a lake.It look like the pages are dark. And if it was from a computer they must of dropped their computer in a lake.lol.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

one i like pie and love ramen, and two i need a link


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

lol, hakukid


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

lol, kakome


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

it was fucking great i just found it


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 23, 2006)

yay! kakome found it!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

its great, but back to your story


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2006)

*Episode 38: Muggings, Violations, and Unity*

(at the tower)

Crys: okay, yeah, we are HERE!

Mari: um....we have a problem though...(holds up Kiba's scroll) it's the wrong one

Crys: what?! ALL that hard work for nothing!

Mari: hard work?! you can't even whore properly!

Kid: we'll just have to find someone who wants to trade them

Crys: then we can sit in the lap of luxury, drink cocoa, and watch people die. yeah....sounds good. so, okay, let's just mug the next team we see

Kid: okay, that'll work

Mari: yes, let's mug!

(random mugging scene)

Mari: yay! now we have the scroll!

Crys: and i have a few new wallets!

Kid: yeah, and some smokies!

Crys: who knew so many ninjas smoked? (walks in) anyone here yet?

Guy 1: PLOT TWIST!

Crys: SHIT!

Itachi: (walks out) boo!

Mari: what the hell?!

Kid: WTF, it's a ghost!

Crys: no, just an idiot. He's not real. (walks through him)

Itachi: i feel violated...

Mari: you should, she's a whore

Kid: a dog whore at that

Itachi: creepy (leaves)

Crys: will you two shut the hell up about the dog?!

Kid: no, it's wrong!

Crys: just stop, it's unnecessary to remind me...it was a good idea at the time...

Mari: that's what she said

Crys: (slaps her) shut up, dammit, or I'll fucking KILL you! and don't think i wouldn't do it, cuz i'm just waiting for a reason.

Mari: i'll kill you, whore

Kid: stop it, no one kill anyone

Crys: (growls) bring it, bitch! (crosses arms and glares at Kid) I'll save it for the 3rd part...THEN i'll kill her...

Kid: kill the other cells, not each other.

Crys: uh uh, it's a free for all

Kid: no it's not

Crys: yes it is!

Kid: it wasn't last year

Crys: how would you know?!

Kid: i knew someone

Crys: whatever, then i'll get her later

Kid: fine!

Mari: WHAT?!

Crys: fine!

~END~​


----------



## Kakome (Mar 23, 2006)

hahaha o love it


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2006)

you'll get the notebook from ne tomorrow...if you want...but i need to type up the next episode in class. it's 9 pages long and it'll take you forever.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 24, 2006)

Grumman said:
			
		

> Where to start...
> 
> - Perhaps your intended audience simply has lower standards, but your story was not funny. Random is not funny, and neither is stupid.
> 
> ...



i got it is near rhyme... dick


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, awesome new chapter! ......Crys, you dog whore!


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 24, 2006)

Wierd....but funny.If I ever show a picture of my dog on here i'm not showing it to you.lol.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

hakukid...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 24, 2006)

and i got that dick back


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

you guys are having too much fun. just remember that there is a line between characters and people...oh and i'm really the first person to think of it. but i mean....bleh


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

Crys - that Akatsuki Tribe thing is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

^ ^ why thank you. i haven't gotten a bad review yet.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

.....have you gotten any good reviews either? (besides mine)


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

YES! SEVERAL! ^ ^ that is why i am happy


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

heh heh.....


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

*looks up helplessly* i'm such a pervert.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

[(has no comment)]


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

it's not my fault, i blame rap music
Random Guy: you listen to rap?
no but i hate it. that's why i'm blaming it.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 24, 2006)

you white people, blame what you dont like


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

*shrugs* i don't mind all rap, just most of it.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

kakome, whats with your sig?

....sorry its taking me so long to reply, im playing Kingdom of Loathing (in my sig!)


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

it's what led up to the brutal raping of him by rabid Itachi fans.


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 24, 2006)

ew....................


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

it was a bad idea...a VERY bad idea...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 25, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> you white people, blame what you dont like


.....Kakome's black? Cool! *feels like he doesn't know anything......and he says cool alot.......and pickles [the vegetable] are tasty....but ramen is better.....join the ramen FC......or die....*




			
				Grundann said:
			
		

> Where to start...
> 
> - Perhaps your intended audience simply has lower standards, but your story was not funny. Random is not funny, and neither is stupid.
> 
> ...


Bastard.......FUCK YOU!!!! GO DIP YOUR SELF IN DEEP FRY!!!
 YOU----#%#@%t^@#&%$%#@#@!$%%^@#%&&*)(*!#@%$$^%&*%^^&$@*&*%##@$@^%$^&%^^#@^*&^(&*^@!!#!$#@$$$#%@##@!%#$%@$#@!%$#$$!@$#@$%#$~!!!!!!!!!


*......wow.....*
_*stares blankly, mouth agape*_


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 25, 2006)

Suddenly everyone went crazy.Howcome he has more?I don't know.Howceme she has more?I don't give a crazy fuck.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 25, 2006)

What the hell is Itachi doing Kakome?Fucking someone.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 25, 2006)

*sigh, smacks head*.......omg.....do i HAVE to explain this? Kakome-sama, can you explain it for him...I'm sick of this


----------



## Kakome (Mar 25, 2006)

HakuKid13 said:
			
		

> What the hell is Itachi doing Kakome?Fucking someone.


no playing with himself


----------



## Kakome (Mar 25, 2006)

and im not black im jewtino


----------



## Crys (Mar 25, 2006)

*looks up cutely* i'm half cracker i'm sad to say. the rest of me's pretty much Native American. but i'm cracker-looking. *deep sigh* it's rather tragic...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

i still think your just white


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

but i'm not!


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't care, I'm not one of those bastards that think that black people are sensitive...why can't we just say people? I mean, when someone (mainly jackass white people) is telling a story and they come to a part where an african american walks up to them they say "and then this black guy came up to me..." why can't he just say "and then this guy came up to me..." ?
It pisses me off....and I'm white


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been here in forever, but I'm at my dad's house and i just remembered my password and login name.  And I had a model UN conference wen, thurs and fri so my mind was even more gone than normal.
Great story so far.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

This is absolutly fucking ridiculous, stop spamming, post your fanfics and comment. Geez....


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

my but we're sensitive lately Oro-kun...


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

No, its just what you guys are doing is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

You have a point and i respect your opinion as a friend but that came off as a little mean...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

i really dont care what other people think, i mean i do but, this is our fanfic and we are going to run it the way we want to , and Crys grow a fucking back bone please for the love of god


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuck you how's that for a fucking backbone you cockbiting son of a bitch?! i handle shit the way i wanna handle it! gah!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

you handle it by giving in all the time, how about standing up for what you do?


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

because half the time we're actually in the wrong!! Look, you can be the mean one that over reacts, cool you're really good at it, but i like my position of being the gentler and meeker of the two! is that so wrong?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

yes it is when im the one standing up for us


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

why the hell can't you stand up for us since this thing is your pride and joy!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

thats why we shouldnt let anyone tell us how to run it for our horoner


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

it's not my fault i'm a fan of constructive/destrcutive critiscism!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

then whos is it?


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 26, 2006)

ok, first thing.... this IS YOUR FANFIC! and this ISNT SPAMMING!!! talking IS NOT spamming! and even if it was, this IS YOUR FANFIC!!! 

......glad i got that outta my system - and keep up the good work! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

thank you thats what im saying


----------



## Crys (Mar 26, 2006)

i realy don' think someone who's spamming to tell us to stop spamming has a right to say we're spamming..


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 26, 2006)

crys..... wha? .....im confused..... o_0


----------



## Kakome (Mar 26, 2006)

that was great


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks............*looks at Kakome's sig* does he EVER stop?


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 26, 2006)

To all you assfuckers that try to take down this thread!.We're not fucking spamming you fucking ass nut suckers.We do what we fucking want to you motherfuckers.Now go fuck up someone elses thread like yomama's you daddyfucker.Get your dick sucking ass out.You fucking ass mother fuckers go fuck,fuck,fuck,and fuck yourselves and your mothers.We dont need you fucking up this place.Power to the people!Take down the man!We need none of your meddling!      
Crys I hope your happy.This shithead guy who's messing with you is fucking me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

O.K.......I think we've dissed -Yondaime- enough....................






Wait! FUCKHEAD!
O.K. now we're done.....NEW CHAPTER AND I'LL REVIEW!!!


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 26, 2006)

Wait that was Yondiame.Ops!Oh who cares.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

Check out my new siggy! it's awesome. and more organized


----------



## Kakome (Mar 27, 2006)

Akuma Kyohaku said:
			
		

> Thanks............*looks at Kakome's sig* does he EVER stop?


no he doesnt


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 27, 2006)

What is he doing?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 27, 2006)

he masterbating


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 27, 2006)

aw, thats just wrong.....


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 27, 2006)

What did you think he was doing? grinding corn???
So....I need an honest vote on the Sanji-thing, should i keep it? With the whole "Da Lady Killer" above it?

(Takagou told me to reorganize my sig...and i obey my sensei)


----------



## Crys (Mar 27, 2006)

*rubs eyes* okay, guys, enough of this "you're being a sissy" kinda bullshit about me.  let me make this abso-fucking-lutely clear.  I'm not being a wuss or anything of the sort, I just don't think I need to yell at anyone and everyone for something so trivial....*waves hand* bah....I'm not talking about this anymore...I'll catch you all later. I think I'll go let off some steam...*goes to play KOF*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

shell get over it


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 28, 2006)

whens the new chapter? (yes, im ignoring what we were currently talking about) =)


----------



## Crys (Mar 28, 2006)

It's soon, soon, soon. If and when I get time tonight I'll get it posted...I should be able to...


----------



## Crys (Mar 28, 2006)

*Episode 39: Who's your Hokage?*

Episode 39: Box Boy Makes It

(Finally, nearly all the cells are gathered)

Crys: (looking around) Damn it, Kiba made it through.

Mari: ooh

Kid: you know...wolves mate for life...you fucked up.

Crys: (blink) so that means-

Kid: yeah. You two are bonded together...unless a stronger male claims you

Mari: ooh, you?re a whore with a commitment.

Crys: (punches her in the face, knocking her on her ass) hehe...told ya

Kid: that was unnecessary, don?t do it again

Crys: I got all I wanted, I?m good.

Mari: (cries) waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Kid: cut it out, Mari, grow up! (looks around) shit, they?re all gone!  Nice going! (runs into the next room)

(everyone stirs as, in a booth above the arena-like room-a speaker steps up)

Speaker: Listen, welcome to the 3rd part of the exam.  There are too many of you, so we?re going to thin out the crowd a bit.  An old fashioned tournament!  Every one for themselves, but cell?s more than likely won?t be pitted against each other

Kid: (smirks at Crys) told you

Crys: shut up

Speaker: now, to say a few words...the 6th Hokage!

(sparatic applause, Naruto steps forward in Hokage clothes)

Crys: BOX BOY?!!

Naruto: Silence, Crys!

(everyone laughs at her)

Crys: but...but...ugh!

Naruto: Genins...do you best and try not to kill each other.  You are all here to bring pride to your native villages...so don?t fuck up.

Crys: (sweat drop) masterful as always.

Gekkou Hayate Jr.(there will be an author?s note at the end about this)- Alright, go off to the sidelines and wait for your name to be called...

Kakome: wait, when did Naruto become Hokage

Kid: about a year before you came back

Mari: he?s done a good job

Crys: but how?  It?s box boy

Kid: he had a dream

Mari: and he achieved it

Crys: well he still sucks and will always be box boy to me.

Kakome: he?s still Hokage, so show some respect!

Crys: never!  I will NEVER call him Hokage! And I?ll show you why!

(Crys sets a box trap up, then looks at Kakome)

Crys: gimme a ramen cup!

Kakome: no!

Crys: (sighs and points behind him) look, a ramen tree!

Kakome: (rolls eyes) oh please, we all know that ramen doesn?t grow on trees...it grows on bushes, duh.

Crys: you?re right, it?s just a penny on the floor...

Kakome: PENNY! (turns and looks around)

Crys: (pulls out a ramen cup and sets it under the box trap) watch.  (takes a step back)

(all is silent, then-)

Naruto: RAMEN!!!!!  (dives for it, ending up under the box trap again)

Crys: (points) see?!  You trust THAT with your village?!

Everyone: (gasps) HOKAGE!

(Kakome and Gekkou pull the box away and set Naruto free)

Naruto: for that, I BANISH YOU!

Kid: Loser!

Mari: HA!

Crys: (pulls her head band off and hands it to him) Go on...

Naruto: (pulls out a kunai and slashes a line through the symbol) Here (hands it back)

Mari: she?s taking this quite well...

Crys: (tucks away the headband and ties on Sound one)

Kid: that?s why, what the hell?!

Crys: (smiles) I can still compete at this point, as a sound ninja while remaining Kakome?s student, right Oh great Hokage Naruto?

Naruto: well...if Kakome takes you back...i see no harm in it.  That was a funny prank, reminds me of me.  Maybe I?ll even unbanish you if you do well

Crys: (bows) thank you...(looks at Kakome hopefully) well, sensei?...please?

Kid: wow...Crys seems upset by this...

Mari: I know!...isn?t it great?

Kakome: well...you did steal my ramen

Crys: please? (pleading eyes, near tears) I want to fight...to pass and go on to be a great ninja....i want to prove to my family that I?m not worthless!

Kid: whoa...she?s...serious.

Mari: whatever, I still hate her.

Kakome: fine, I?ll take her back

Crys: (hugs him) thank you!

Mari: (pushes her away) Bitch, stay away from my man!

(silence, cricket chirp)

Gekkou: hm...huh...well there?s things to be done.

Kakome: yes, things.

Kid: what about me?

Crys: (blinks, then smirks) Kid...you crushin? on Mari?  That?s so CUTE!

Gekkou: yeah, what?s with the drama?

Kakome: well, Mari has a crush on me. And Kid has a crush on Mari. Crys and Kiba have a thing and I love ramen. It?s a cycle.

Crys: a vicious one. And Kiba and I don?t have a ?thing?!  We hate each other!

Kid: (looks away) I don?t like Mari...I just felt left out is all....everyone else gets a plot line....why not me?

Kakome: and now the 5 step program

Gekkou: I don?t have a problem!

Kid: (points to Gekkou) you?re my hero, ya know.

Crys: (cracks knuckles) Mari, you?ll be okay to fight, right?

Mari: since when do you care?

Crys: oh, I don?t, I just don?t wanna miss seeing someone mop the floor with ya.

Gekkou: um...okay. the next matches are: Crys vs Kiba. Kid vs Sound Ninja. And Mari vs Gen?s student. That last one is Gen?s choice. Are we all cool here now?

Crys: oh c?mon, this isn?t Melrose Place!

Kid: god dammit, I fucking hate Sound Ninjas!

Mari: (gulp) oh man...

~END~​
Oh, and the author's note?  We love Hayate-kun and were sad to see him go. so he has a son who's identical to him ^ ^


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

*bursts out laughing* Kid is my idol! "Man, I hate Sound Ninja."
Yeah....they suck  
*jams to "Avarice" By Disturbed*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

i really like that song


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

It's awesome, i have their whole new CD on my ipod, and i have "The Game" (i memorized the lyrics to that one, got it after i watched Cooler's Revenge) and of course i have "Down with the Sickness"






.......................I like ramen.............but i just ate....and im full, and its not dessert time yet.......


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i really dont like them, i mine i do but... all there songs sound the same


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

To Each his Own...........or Hers.......or...something like that.
Well.........I was gonna say something but i forgot...OH YEAH!!!! do you guys have a drawing of kid? if so, please post it.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm baaaack, this chapter was hilarious, as usual, and I'm reading it instead of studying for Spanish, as usual, and I feel like I missed something.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

no we have no clue how to draw Kid, i was going to go with something like likeing like me, but if anyone has something they might want to see Kid look like tell us


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Like you.......  altho i have absolutely no idea what you look like....and on the Mari subject....isn't she, like......12? or 13?.....she looks 18 in the pic....way creepy


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

we are righ now redrawing everyone so she wont soon


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah.....cuz that's just plain creepy man......just plain wrong....DID YOU DRAW THAT KAKOME???? You probably did...perv...


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

no i didnt but i am a perv


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Aren't we all........well....no, nevermind that last comment, some of us are super pervs!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

true very true, i ill try to get the new pics of them soon


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome, and get Crys to type that next chapter. You guys write pretty well.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks i think i wrote more of this and the next 5 or 6 i wrote most of them, this is the time i really got into it


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice.............btw, would you mind if i added you and Crys's chars into my fanfic? Crys didnt mind, but i want to check with you. (it won't happen for a while tho)


----------



## Kakome (Mar 28, 2006)

no its cool, and how do you feel about naruto being the 6th Hokage


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 28, 2006)

Allow me to say what my answer is in SMILEY FORMAT!
 
 
 
 
 
:abduct
(i have no idea why i put that last one in there....)


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 29, 2006)

i wanna see how Crys and Kiba's fight goes!!! ^_^ next chapter please!!!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 29, 2006)

it will be out soon


----------



## Crys (Mar 29, 2006)

IT'S A LONG ASS FIGHT!!!! i hate it for some reason!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 29, 2006)

i love it...


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 29, 2006)

Crys, you hate it?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 29, 2006)

Pictures of the gang?  Again, I feel like I missed something.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 29, 2006)

Why do you hate it Crys? You get your ass handed to you?  
lol jk


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, and Akuma Kyohaku, you asked this a while ago,but I like your siggy.  I watch the dubbed version of One Peice, but I like it.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanx and feel free to call me AK, or AK-47, thats what King James named me  
Well, im gonna eat dinner now. by!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 29, 2006)

AK-47? Do I wanna' know?  Oh, you're welcome and enjoy dinner.


----------



## Crys (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, that's exactly why. you'll find out how badly too! Fucking A i hate this chapter! and like hell you did most of the fucking work you lazy ass bum!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 29, 2006)

i did too am the one that ...fuck i cant say yet but you know and i need that fuck notebook


----------



## ansoRATH (Mar 30, 2006)

you're talking about it, but WHERE IS THE NEXT CHAPTER?!?!!?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 30, 2006)

when i get home you will get it


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 30, 2006)

I say that if Crys and Kiba start fucking in the middle of the match ill give you a buck!


----------



## Crys (Mar 30, 2006)

Back off, we aren't total perverts. Crys and Kiba fuck WITHOUT an audience....for now...

OH! and i made a thingymabobby for the first post....go and look I like it...*shrugs*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry i wont get the new episode tonight i dont have im laptop so it will be up soon


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 30, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Back off, we aren't total perverts. Crys and Kiba fuck WITHOUT an audience....for now...
> 
> OH! and i made a thingymabobby for the first post....go and look I like it...*shrugs*


I know, im not that sick...just dragging in some more spam thaT SHOT INTO MY FRIENDS MIND (HE WAS READING IT AND THEN WE WERE ON MY SIGN IN AND HE SAID THAT SO I POSTED IT ) shoot, caps lock turned on and im too lazy to turn it off........nuts


----------



## Kakome (Mar 30, 2006)

ok i am doing the episode right now


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 30, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!11111oneoneone!!!!!!!!!



Wait, is that a- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
 
DIE!!!! 







sorry, i had an episode....*dumdumtssssh!!*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 30, 2006)

so i lied its like 8 pages long and im on page 4 so im going to bed i will do it later  sorry


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 30, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
Please Kakome-dono?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 30, 2006)

one is sama and no its really long and im sleepy


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 30, 2006)

Drink coffee! thats what i do to keep me awake in the day, im a paranoid insomniac, but actually sleep is good, go get some....STOP STAYING UP AND GET SOME SLEEP!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 31, 2006)

i did and i liked it


----------



## Crys (Mar 31, 2006)

*rubs eyes* Kakome, Dono is even more respected term than Sama....it's old japanese-like the time of Edo and the Meiji era but it's still....sometimes used today. Just trust me, it was a good thing.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 31, 2006)

dono is the ending for an someone whom is elite and very very very respected
oh and........post the chapter now that youre awake pleaszszsze


----------



## Kakome (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah i know


----------



## Kakome (Apr 1, 2006)

Episode 40: fight of lovers
(Crys and Kiba walk down to the arena floor, their dogs following)
Kiba- you can’t beat me with my own technique

Crys- you cant succeed if you’re all riled up like that

Kakome- she’s going to have to use her own technique and not Kiba’s

Kid- what is her technique?

Mari- doggy style technique he he

Kid- LOL your great!

Mari- What?!

Kid- nothing… you suck

Kakome- I really don’t know her own technique

Crys-(smirks) you really wanna win, doncha, babe? Well… sorry to say… it aint happenin’ (takes a Lee like fighting pose) ready when you are.

Kiba- lets just get this over with

Gekko hyates jr.- hmmm… lets not die you two…fight

Crys-(hand signs) then hold one focusing all her chakra in to her hands) it’s slow in the beginning, leaving me open, but I doubt Kiba could make a move on me while I’m defenseless
(Kiba runs at her and strikes her in the stomach) 

Kiba- still so cocky, is will be over soon

Crys-(doubles over and gags, eyes wide) you!! (jumps back and flashes hand sign) Fireball jutsu! (blows fire at him) I gotta get some distance between us or he’ll kill me

(Kiba dodges it and gets around and kicks her from the back)

Crys-(flies into the wall, leaving a large dent)

Kiba- this is all she’s got?! This is pathetic!!

Mari- Kiba’s too fast for her, that’s the problem! She can’t gather the chakra she needs because he wont give her time!

Kakome- well she better makes sometime

Crys- I can’t… 9stands, blood dripping down her forehead) lose now… I… won’t… let you … beat me (wipes a hand in her blood) Einblick! (Einblick jumps up and licks the blood) rolling fire ball!

(Einblick’s  fur catches fire and he charges towards Kiba)

Kiba- you think I can’t dodges one of my own kind?! (sidesteps the attack, smirking then gasps and flies forward) what the-?!

(Einblick sits an the ground where kiba once stood, the his double- the one that attacked and missed, savnters over)

Kiba- Doppelgangers?!

Crys-(snickers and pulls a scroll out of her pocket) well well Kiba… Ein, han kiri Garai, Kitchu!

(Einblick 1 hopes onto Kiba’s back and pushes his claws into the back of Kiba’s neck)
Crys- good. (glances over, then disappears and reappears in front of Ein and catches a charging Akameru) feisty little thing, aren’t you? (throws Akameru across the arena)

Kiba- AKAMARU!! 9growls and sits up, throwing Ein off and hunching aver) down on all fours technique!! (Charges towards Crys, snarling like a wild beast, his claws flash and he dives straight for Crys)

Crys- shit!! (reaches back and jumps onto the air)

Kiba- fangs over claws technique! (turns into a spiraling tornado like thing then shoots across Crys, sending her slamming to the ground) 

Crys- (coughs up blood) F-Fuck…!

Gekko Jr.- that’s enough. This match is-

Mari- HOLD IT! (points behide him)

Gekko Jr. - huh?
(Crys slowly stands up, wiping the blood from her lips and laughing weakly)

Crys- I can still fight…

Gekko Jr.- if you say so

Kid- (to Kakome) she can’t fight, what is she thinking? She’s lucky she can even stand! (Looks to Crys, yelling) you’re an idiot!!!

Kakome- shut up, she’s fighting for her life and ninja honor. Don’t let me ever catch you insulting that again

Kiba- (looking at Crys, eyes wide, then smirks) your teammates right, you ARE an idiot

Crys- (panting for breath, a hand over her mouth) yeah. Maybe I am. But there’s nothing wrong with it.

Kiba- Don’t be stupid- Do you WANT to die?

Crys- I won’t quit.

Kiba- please don’t make me kill you, Crys… just give up and try next year!

Crys- (smiles sadly) that’s no way for a ninja to be.

Kid- (looking at Naruto) stop this fight it’s gonna kill her!

Naruto- (looking at Cry, his voice even and serious) no

Kid- what?!

Kakome- it’s her right, to fight or to die

Naruto- do you think she can when?

Kakome- hmm, that’s a hard one, maybe, if she really wants too. 

Kid- you can’t let her die for some stupid test!

Crys- but even if I die… I’ll be dying thanks to the one I… kinda loved.

Kiba- can you just die or quit?

Kakome- just win Crys!

Crys- dying doesn’t sound good…so… I’m gonna win now. (picks up the dropped scroll and holds it as she does hand signs) dark vortex jutsu! (black light surrounds Crys and Kiba, then it explodes, leaving both lying on the ground, bloodied up)

Mari- who… won?

(slowly, Crys stands up, smiling weakly) yo…

Kakome- that’s it

Kid- that was great

Gekko Jr.- the battle goes to Crys finally 

Crys-(walks over and picks up Kiba) c’mon, let’s get you to the medical ninjas… Ein, Dun bicht.

(Ein limps over and carries Akamaru on his back)

Crys- (walks past Kakome and the team without a glance, muttering) I have to, you understand.

Kakome- she’ll make a great ninja one day, if not today.

                                             *~*END*~*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 1, 2006)

That was frickin awesome! but i think you ended it too quickly...the whole think was too abrupt. Nice job otherwise.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah i know that was all Crys but the next ones are good and i think you will like to and now  to go get stoned weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 1, 2006)

I get high off of KH2....i can't stop playing!


OMG!!!!! i just got a good idea for a KH2 commercial! a KH2 rehab 3 step program commercial!  that would be hilarious! and then one guy is a guy with the keyblade!.....actually that last idea sucks....now i must get off the comp! bye!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 1, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about, but the last chapter was freakin'-A.


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 1, 2006)

nice new chap! =)


----------



## Kakome (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Crys (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey, i like that episode. Hate it cuz i get beat up a lot, but like it nonetheless.  Mmm...OH! For the record, The words Crys was saying to Ein aren't in any other language than the one i use in my stories...it's "daemonish" but i threw it in here to show that Crys put in more training and effort with Ein than it first looked. It was an afterthought that wouldn't go away.  It'll appear again, much later, so just keep that in the back of your minds somewhere...

Thank you,
~Crys


----------



## Kakome (Apr 1, 2006)

yes in the back


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 2, 2006)

Which chapter does Ein first show up in? And is he named for the dog in Cowboy Beebop?


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Apr 2, 2006)

Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!I cant think.My brain stopped working.This episode was good though.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 2, 2006)

i dont think so i think she named Einblick for the manga named "A midnight Opera" the main dude is named Einblick and when we were reading it we wrote this


----------



## Crys (Apr 3, 2006)

Precisely, my dear Kakome-kun. Although after some thought I decided that Einblick should stay with the character from the manga and Ein should stay with the dog from cowboy bebop. *shrugs* simpler, no?

Crys: simpler NO! No one knows what the hell you just said

back off, they'll get it eventually...


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

No.....I don't think anyone has any idea what you are saying half the time....
_*in the middle of open heart surgery*
Hahaha!!!!!! Wait, I'm i suppose to poke this? or-OH SHIZZNIT!!!! BLOOD IS SHOOTING EVERYWHERE AND-
OMG!!!!!
Can i have some help?_
*What are you DOING????!!!!!*
_Dammit, you made me spill my Pepsi..._
*IN THAT GUY'S HEART????*
_What are you talkin bout? this is that electronic board game...operation!_
*THEN WHY IS HE BLEEDING!!!!!!*
_It's the advanced version  _


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 4, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Precisely, my dear Kakome-kun. Although after some thought I decided that Einblick should stay with the character from the manga and Ein should stay with the dog from cowboy bebop. *shrugs* simpler, no?
> 
> Crys: simpler NO! No one knows what the hell you just said
> 
> back off, they'll get it eventually...



That makes sense, probabily because it's reeeeaaally late where I am right now.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 4, 2006)

at home, your at home... i can see you now


----------



## Crys (Apr 5, 2006)

muahahahaha ^ ^ someone gets it at least. hooray! *cheers*


----------



## Kakome (Apr 5, 2006)

i got it i was right after all


----------



## Crys (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty basically much. *shrugs*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 5, 2006)

wait.....that isn't even a legible sentence........that's a total misuse of adverbs.......and a word that really doesnt qualify as a verb.....course i shoulsn't be talking....i have Da in my siggy  


I walked....like....10 miles today because i missed my ride to meet my cousin at her church so i had to walk home because i was too stupid to go to my school


----------



## Crys (Apr 6, 2006)

Screw sentence structure. We're not here to learn, we're here to make cheap and tasteless Ramen jokes!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 6, 2006)

your not that, there great


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 6, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Screw sentence structure. We're not here to learn, we're here to make cheap and tasteless Ramen jokes!





			
				Kakome said:
			
		

> your not that, there great


Amen brother and.....erm.....sister....or something.......screw that... 
GO RAMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 6, 2006)

On the topic of grammer, what's a noun? adverb? adjective? any one? 

Oh and what's sad about grammer, I learn more English grammer in my Spanish class than in any and all of my English classes.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 6, 2006)

Noun=a person place or thing
Adverb=a describing word for a verb
Adjective=a describing word for a noun


----------



## Kakome (Apr 7, 2006)

some one knows that they are


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 7, 2006)

NAME CHANGE NO JUTSU!
My name is now Shissuru Issai.....oh and it used to be Akuma Kyohaku!



If you were wondering what they mean then here:
1. Akuma Kyohaku means Demon Star
2. Shissuru Issai means Forget Everything
And there ya go


----------



## Kakome (Apr 7, 2006)

new episodes soon im going to do them beteew being stone and not being


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet!


*Spoiler*: _ Don't listen to Kakome-dono
<.<  
>.>_ 



Don't do drugs!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Shissuru Issai for the clarification.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah im not sure when the new episodes will come maybe when things pick up here


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, pick them up, get the lead out and type up that chapter!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 9, 2006)

its done im just not posting yet and i cant think of a name for it


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Give me the plot in a pm and I'll give you a name. Now get typing!


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 9, 2006)

Name it "the chapter that is next after the one that was posted last that Shissuru-sama said ended to abruptly"


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, that's a good one.  Just post it already.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 9, 2006)

i will  when i get home


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

Episode 41:kid vs. sound ninja
Gekko Jr.- Alright, sound send your student! Kid, get to the ring. Umm… try not to take so long

Kid- these sound are nuthin but pussies

Sound ninja-  what did you say!!

Kid- you heard me, pussy!

Sound ninja team- shut the hell up and FIGHT!

Sound ninja- you are so dead

Kid- you want some, come get some bitch!

Kakome- just fight!!

Gekko Jr.- fight, and live on

Sound ninja- (flies back to the other side of the ring) hehehehe

Kid- runway pussy ass, lets do this over by me.

Sound ninja- heh, fine by me! (jumps at him, swinging his arm towards Kid’s head)

Kid- hands bad, (Kid moves out of the way and grabs is arm)

Sound ninja- (struggles) let me GO! (slams his head back, hitting Kid in the nose. There’s a crack)

Kid- you fucker! You broke me NOSE! (wedges a knee between the sound’s shoulder blades and pulling his arms back farther)

Sound ninja- how the hell can you be that tolerant of pain?!

Kid- (blood running from his busted up nose all the way down to his shirt) my only big skill… is that I can take pain a hell of a lot better than others. Now let’s see what happened when you force someone’s arms to dislocate. Hmmm

Sound ninja- you freak! (thrashes) release me!

Kid- I think not… pussy (smirks wildly)

(SNAP!!)

Sound ninja- AGH!!

Gekko Jr.- winner: Kid. Due to opponent incapacitation.

Kid- score!

Kakome- well that was fast!

Mari- yes, he did it!!!

Kakome- that means your next up

Mari- who am I verses

Kakome- I don’t know
(Kid comes up next to Mari)

Mari- (blinks then walks down towards the ring)

Naruto- One moment, hang on. Kakome, Kid, Mari you need to go to the hospital wing of the tower immediately. Mari your fight will come later in the rotation, Gekko Jr.?

Gekko Jr.- understood.

Naruto- (to the three) you 3 follow me.

*~*~*~*

(in the medical Ninja office)

Naruto- there’s a complication with Cry that we didn’t see. She’s your student, Kakome, and your teammate…Doc?

Ninja medic- (steps forwards) she’s dangerously low on the energy and chakra but refuses medical treatment.

Mari- if it was that low she’d have passed out by now!

Ninja medic- she has, 3 times, but every time we get her into a bed she wakes back up and attacks

Kakome- you cant handle one near-dead girl?!

Kid—wait, I think I know why. Where’s the bed you want her in?

Ninja medic- just in the other room.

Kid- and where’s Kiba’s from there?

Ninja medic- 3 rooms over??

Kakome- idiot, that’s why! Put them next to each other

Ninja medic- but why-

All- just do it!!!!

Ninja medic- (goes to do it)

Mari-  guys… I’m scared. I cant fight! I’ll be killed

Naruto- we won’t allow that.

Kid- I won’t allow that!

Naruto- you all had better go, your fight is waiting, Mari.
                                    ~END~


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL!!!!! Kid kicked that sound nin pussy's ass!!!!!


Post new chappy soon plz! I wanna know what happens next....Or do i?


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah i just typed that and it took me like ten mins


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Meh....you got a while...it's almost midnight where i am....and i cant sleep.....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, new chapter!  *does little happy dance*. Now for the next one.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

you woud like that i will type it but i dont know when i will post it i like this one to stay up a little longer


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh come on, you know you wanna post it.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

i know that you want me to post it


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes I do.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Nooooo...we dont want you to post it! we just want to sit here in everlasting agony and never find out what happens ever again...noooo, we HATE the fanfic so much that we come here alot and read it and uber-diss yondaime for you guys and give you nice reviews because we want to rip out your spleens and eat them....




OF COURSE WE DO!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

i will soon guys i will


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Shissuru, that made no sense.  Kakome, please post it before I go away tomarrow


----------



## Crys (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow....you take a sabatical and suddenly everything's all kooky. Hey guys, what's hangin?


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Shissuru, that made no sense.  Kakome, please post it before I go away tomarrow


Yep....nosense is my middle name!
*I thought it was Susan...*
 .....hehe...NAW!!!! IT'S DONOVAN!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Donovan?  pretty.  Crys, this thread has pretty much gone to pot since you left.  Exactly what you'd expect, given the characters that hang out here.  I too shall be going on a long trip.  I shall be going to Camp Lejune, NC for an orientation trip.  See ya'll on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey! Don't call my middle name pretty! Dark Warrior isn't pretty! That's an insult...i prefer to be called a geek...I dont know why.....*ponders for a moment* Well....this place is dropping but whatever.....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

Fine, you're a geek. Jeeze, I _try_ to pay a complement, but what ever.
Besides, I'd rather have Donovan as my middle name than the name I have now. My middle name is too girly, and my parents refuse to call me by the nick name I chose.

*Spoiler*: __ 



and yes, I am a girl


----------



## Kakome (Apr 10, 2006)

i will post it tomarrow before i get high, so around 10 or so in the morning just for you ROTC girl


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Fine, you're a geek. Jeeze, I _try_ to pay a complement, but what ever.
> Besides, I'd rather have Donovan as my middle name than the name I have now. My middle name is too girly, and my parents refuse to call me by the nick name I chose.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Duh...your name is Rotc *Girl*

Well....I'm just not used to having compliments....so i considered calling a dude pretty is just plain creepy....


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

im man pretty, and stop spamming you two remmber the topic the fanfic


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

oh i had to do it im sorry but new rank i kick all kinds of ass


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

*smiles complacently* I'm very proud of you, Kakome love....and while you're off getting high I think I'll pick up where I left off....writing

THE 
LAST 
EPISODE 
PT 2 
OF 3!!!!!​


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

Episode 42: Mari’s fight
(Mari enters the ring, shaking slightly)

Kakome- don’t worry, you’ll be fine! (to self) she’s dead…

Kid- she’ll win… she has talent somewhere… and speed. Speed NEVER hurts!

Kakome- except in the bedroom, oh!

Kid- now’s not the time (thinking to self) this depends on her opponent… please just give her someone weak-

(a thin, but well muscled boy walks out into the ring)

Mari- oh… my… God!

Kid- keep your focus, Mari!

Gekko Jr.- (to the guy) name?

Guy- Rai. JUST Rai.

Gekko Jr.- match 4 of the preliminaries: Rai vs. Mari. Um… well… begin.

Rai- (looking at Mari) you scared you’ll lose?

Mari- NO!

Rai- good, I won’t feel bad then. (hand signs) Doppelgangers! (ten of him surround Mari)

Mari- (looking around, tears in her eyes) Sensei…! HELP!! I wanna forfeit! 

Gekko Jr.- are you sure?

Kid- NO! She isn’t quitting! Don’t be a wimp- take it like a man 

Mar- (crying) but I’m a girl!!

Kakome- so is Crys. Gonna let her out do you?

Mari- (stops crying and glares) No way!

Kid- yeah you can do it, work that fine ass of yours!!

Mari- (to kid) what the hell?! (looks at Rai) what a matter?! All talk?!

Kid- well it is fine

Kakome- stop saying that when she’s fighting prev. I have the nice ass in this team!

(Rai drop kicks her and flies away to the wall)

Mari- kyaaa! Ihits the wall and slides down) ow… ie… (stands) why the fuck am I here… I can’t fight…

Kid- you can fight remember all the times you hit me, (to himself) those were great hits (small flashback) good times

Mari- but I wasn’t trying to kill you!!

Crys- (appears next to Kakome) hey Mari! Look!

Mari- (looks up) huh?

Crys- (feels up Kakome) oooooh

Mari- you whore!! (aura goes crazy blasting everything around her to pieces)

Rai- oh fuck, I qui…

Mari- (throws him into the far wall with aura alone)

Rai- hel…

Mari- (smirks and walks up, driving Rai deeper into the wall) you made me bleed

Kakome- well some one should stop her, Kid you stop your girl friend

Kid- she’s not my girl friend, Gekko Jr. you do it!

Gekko jr.- NO!

Kid- fine I will so it!

Mari- (whips around and glares at Kid) brings it!

Kid- in what way?

Kakome- its not the time for that, Kid!!


Crys- I never would’ve guessed she could get so violent.

Kakome- I had a  feeling… hey gen, what do ya think of my cell NOW?!

Crys- don’t gloat yet, she hasn’t been declared the winner…

Gekko Jr.- hey, she’s the winner, now calm her down and get her out of here!

Kid- I’m not gonna hurt you…

Mari- too bad I can’t say the same!

Crys- c’mon, Mari, back off. You won, made your point, now stop fighting and come back here.

Kid- shut up Crys, you’re not helping!

Kakome- tell her how you feel about her

Kid- c’mon there’s no feelings

Crys- who kidding? You know you like her!

Mari- no he doesn’t the only thing he does is make fun of me and talk shit!!

Kakome- that’s the only way he knows how to show them to you

Kid- yeah, I do really care about you and stuff

Mari- (blinks) wh… what?

Crys- aw… I’m gonna go wake Kiba… Don’t come by for a while

Kakome- maybe you should let him heal

Mari- (tears in eyes) Kid…!

Kid- yeah I really do

Mari- (hugs him) I …me too…

Naruto- Alright see you all in a month! Now get out!

Kid- so you love you too

(Mari hits him)

Kid- I love you too…ow

Kakome- I’m so happy, I need my ramen come on Naruto I have a crap load of it at home

Naruto- I love you Ramen
                                  ~END~


----------



## raistlinraeq (Apr 11, 2006)

im all open for more but...i...i just...h..have....HAVE to ....to....ask....something....WHAT THE HELL ITACHI IS DOING????


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

*giggles* I do believe he is playing with himself...that or Sasuke

*group gasp*

what? oh, shit, no! I'm not a fan of Uchihacest! NOT! it's just...there's some hard to ignore shit there...ya know? *waves hand*


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah i know i love what i have made, i really shouldnt be allowed to play with flash programmes and stuff


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree wholehearedly


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

i like the new one i did


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

I hate my computer for not showing flash sometimes....*waves hand* oh well, I'll see it eventually.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

its great i like  new episode soon


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yeah, i was just gonna tell ya....I am greatly improving the story for *the final episode *smiles**


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

its not final and dont say that on here they will now and stuff like that


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

but i like scaring them....


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

dont do that


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

*pouts* you're no fun...


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

well they get werid and they dont know what episode were on


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

*shrugs* alright, I guess, but I still enjoy tormenting them....


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

and so do i


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 11, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> well they get werid and they dont know what episode were on


WTF? DO YOU THINK WE'RE STUPID???? I mean come on! You're on episode...*looks at episode* 42!!!!! i so knew that!!!! (mari's fight was great....and what an odd yet obvious way too piss her off....what did kakome think i wonder?  



OMG!!!!! CRYS IS A SASUKE FANGIRL! lol....i dont care....but YOU CANT HIDE WHATS INSIDE! if you like a pairing or character join the fc and put a banner up...like i did with sasunar---shit.......


IM NOT GAY!  i just like yaoi 

besides they're so cute together!

my masculinity just crashed


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

It's not that I LIKE ItaXSasu....it's just....it makes a hell of a lot of sense. Anytime the two are together, Itachi ends up molesting Sasuke. But there is reasoning behind it! Lemme draw you a chart!

Itachi and Sasuke's father
          molests
Itachi when he was little Sasu's age
who in turn goes crazy and destroys the entire clan in rage and humiliation

Itachi
molests
Sasuke
who in turn wants to kill Itachi for doing so​^ ^ there.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 11, 2006)

Since when has that happened??????????


And dont be ashamed!.........well.....it is a wierd pairing......


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

It just has. *grins* at least that explains some stuff. *giggles* it's my theory, Kakome shares it, and I know there are others out there who do too, so...the question is becoming..."Do you support us, Join us, OR do you deny us" be warned that the latter of those will result in a penalty fine of....i dunno...a dollar.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 11, 2006)

uuuuuuum..................no.......i wont join.....

its just too wierd...course SOMEBODY had to come up with something as stupid as this...


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

*innocently* well then, that's fine. *smiles* everyone's entitled to their opinion. I don't favor the SasuXNaru pairing for example, though I can tolerate it in well written fanfics....hell, I've written one for AFF...


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 11, 2006)

But..........its................ITASASU!!!!!!!!!! HE FRICKIN KILLED THE CLAN!!!!!! AND THEY'RE BROTHERS!!!!! WTF?


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

But I love Itachi. He's a sociopath...that's all.  Kazuo Kiriyama from Battle Royale was one too!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2006)

you were the one that said he wasnt gay, it the whole them being lovers thing was mine


----------



## Crys (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh Blah.....It was a group effort. *waves hand*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 11, 2006)

*mumbles* lazyass


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 12, 2006)

i havent been on in awhile, so i'll say this now:

AWESOME CHAPTERS, NOW MAKE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 12, 2006)

i will do it when my high is gone, and im going to dinner for passover with this jew girl i know i think im in love


----------



## Crys (Apr 13, 2006)

*crosses arms over chest* HA!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 13, 2006)

HA! what was that for?


----------



## Crys (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh nothing, dear Kakome-kun. *smiles innocently*


----------



## Kakome (Apr 13, 2006)

you know whatever new episode soon


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 13, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Oh nothing, dear Kakome-kun. *smiles innocently*


Kakome-dono.....Crys is scaring me! *hides behind Kakome*

Sorry ive been gone....its spring again....and i HATE! spring...grrrrr


----------



## Kakome (Apr 13, 2006)

its ok when ROTC girl comes back i will pos the new banch of epiodes


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 13, 2006)

Post anyway!!!! dammit kakome, what'bout me? I like new eppies!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 13, 2006)

i will soon but not now im cooking and whaching the new naruto episode


----------



## Kakome (Apr 13, 2006)

i cant find that my site i use is down but i did whach the episode it was good


----------



## Kakome (Apr 14, 2006)

Episode 43: Different paths
(outside the tower, everyone has gathered)

Crys- (leaning on Kiba) we need to settle where everyone’s going just in case, so… sound off.

Mari- well, me and Kid are together… wherever we’re going (hugs him tightly)

Kakome- well… I will be at home with all my ramen

Kid- were going to train and stuff at the Country in the waves

Crys- well then… see ya in a month (drags Kiba on a leash) hehe…

Mari- alright lets go Kid!

Kid- yes love off if we must

Mari- we most

Kid- ok, bye Kakome- sense, keep your pants safe

Kakome- I think I can do that
                                       ~END~


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 14, 2006)

too short...... me need MORE!!!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i bet you do but i will do it later


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 14, 2006)

please please please PLEASE put more NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 14, 2006)

ill do it later


----------



## Crys (Apr 15, 2006)

The next three "episodes" are actually sidelogs. It's kinda like fillers...only it sucks less. SO! *grins* enjoy.  I'm sure you will.  I rather enjoyed writing the CrysXKiba one and the KidXMari one too *chuckles* oh, but the KakomeXRamen one was all Kakome-kun's doing. *nod nod*


----------



## Kakome (Apr 15, 2006)

and i think its the best one, but we will see


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 15, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> The next three "episodes" are actually sidelogs. It's kinda like fillers...only it sucks less. SO! *grins* enjoy.  I'm sure you will.  I rather enjoyed writing the CrysXKiba one and the KidXMari one too *chuckles* oh, but the KakomeXRamen one was all Kakome-kun's doing. *nod nod*


I am intruiged by the ramen........please post....................im having ramen for breakfast tomorrow....because i can and food shopping tomorrow! W0000T!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 15, 2006)

yes i will post them later and Crys there are like two new episodes of Naruto so i will call you today around 6:30


----------



## Kakome (Apr 15, 2006)

The side-logs
Of our
Characters
Episode “Crys”
(Crys and Kiba are walking through the hillside, Akamaru and Einblick following)

Crys- Kiba I’m sorry about the damage to your ribs… usually that Jutsu is less harmful but my chakra was all fucked up so…

Kiba- don’t worry about it… but you’ll have to pay me back somehow (smirks)

Crys- later, much later

Kiba- (pouts) okay… (steps in front of a closed wooded fences gate) home sweet home

(both walk in, immediately mobbed by dozens of puppies. They wade their way through to the main house and stand at the door)

Crys- has your dad ever been in jail?

Kiba- what? No! why?

Crys- huh? No reason um… hey ya know I left the oven on so- (turns to leave)

Kiba- (picks her up and carries her in over his shoulder) don’t be scared! You’re a great mate!

Crys- it’s the “mate” thing I’m worried about. What if they asked me if we’ve… you know… um…

Kiba- Screwed?

Crys- (blushes and squirms) put me DOWN!

(Kiba carries her in and sets her n a cushion then sits beside her. After a moment, Kiba’s mother and father join them)

Father- (sniffing at Crys) so… you’re the one our son has chosen

Crys- (fidgeting) I guess so…

Mother- (smiling) do not be so nervous. Not at all. So, when are your puppies due?

Crys- (blank stare) wha…?

Kiba- (whispers to Crys) the clan’s policy is that once a mate is claimed conception follows

Crys- oh, no no see I don’t intend to have any-

Father- (glaring at Kiba) you choose on infertile mate?!

Crys- HEY! I can have kids!

Tsume- then why don’t you, dear?

Crys- I’m 17! (points to self)

Father- we’re aware of that. Are you or are you not my son’s mate?!


Crys- look, I love him but… I have a life ahead of me. I have something to prove to the world and myself and I can’t do that if I’m a mother!

Tsume- hmm… a dream, dear. (pats her husband’s arm) we can’t force her… and IS only 16…

Father- (growls) it matter NOT!

Tsume- (glares at him) you have to go feed the pack, don’t you? Or do you want to spend tonight ALONE!?

Father- (gulps) yes dear (leave)

Tsume- (smiles) you two are free to pursue a sex-free relationship should you choose.

Crys- (looks at Kiba) sex-free?

Kiba- shhh!

Tsume- (frowns) you mean you two have already… was she virgin?

Kiba- MOM!

Tsume- were you!?

Crys- (looks at her, smiling) yes, we have… had sex. And it was awesome, and yes, I was a virgin. Kiba was my first.

Tsume- (smiles) lovely. So go ahead you two, get some rest. We have much to teach you, Crys, about our clan.

( Kiba and Crys leave to his room, sitting on his bed)

Kiba- I’m so sorry about that. I-

Crys- (puts a hand on his mouth, smiling) you can make it up to me

Kiba- Later?

Crys- uh uh… right now. Hehe
                                        ~END~


----------



## Crys (Apr 15, 2006)

*waves* hi everybody! hehehe!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 16, 2006)

no one care Crys they only want epsodes and then are not here to read them


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 16, 2006)

I'mback, you can post more now.  And by the way, I left my high school at 7:45 am on Tuesday, so thanks for the 10:00 am post, it gave me something to look forward to.  Any way, the siggys are awesome, especially the sand siblings in the car, classic.  And the pic with team 7.  So when is the next episode getting posted?


----------



## Kakome (Apr 16, 2006)

soon very soon


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 16, 2006)

Buahaha! Kiba's dad is the dog in THAT relationship!

And that must have been extremely awkward


----------



## Kakome (Apr 16, 2006)

i really wouldnt know, but Kakome's side-log maybe today,


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 16, 2006)

WOOOT! KakoxRamen!!!!


Can you post it today? i might not have time again this week? please?


----------



## Kakome (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah i will today


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah *does happy dance*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 16, 2006)

Shissu=HAPPY!!!!!!
YAY!!!! THANK YOU KAKOME-DONO!!!!!!!
*hugs Kakome.......then realises he hugged kakome....then lets go and is disgusted....then makes some ramen....then waits for new chappy*


----------



## Crys (Apr 17, 2006)

*sighs* I do believe I've lost touch with the fans...*thinking to self* ah, well, that's Kakome for you he always steals the attention anyway. I'm used to this. no biggie *nod nod* okay so it's settled. I'm gonna just sink into the shadows until it's my turn with the notebook again. right *walks away muttering*


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Crys, don't go!   *runs to drag Crys back  into the light*


----------



## Kakome (Apr 17, 2006)

no she wants to be in the light, and you had a fan, you know SU he was your fan


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

And what am I, just here?  Crys, you have 2 fans. Me and SU.  So come, join us in the light.
And Kakome, post the next chapter please, before I get bord and violent.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 17, 2006)

im sorry but im in school and im stoned so i can not post it


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Stoned? In school?  Hah hah, I'm on spring break.  untill tomorrow


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 17, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> no she wants to be in the light, and you had a fan, you know SU he was your fan


*raises hand* AND ME!!!!! Crys you are awesome....but i speak to Kakome-dono more because he's my meatshield and i need to keep his guard down, and the way i do that is to enact my elaborate plan wherein i switch between meatshields, you should have seen the way the last guy turned up.....we still haven't found his nose...*shudders*....i mean.....


RAMEN!!!!! *steal Kakome-dono's ramen and runs away*






wait...were you speaking of me????


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

I think he was and *gives chase screaming: I want ramen!*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 17, 2006)

*throws useless bags with small pieces of ramen behind him to distract....then weeps as he runs for the lost ramen  *


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

*gets easily distracted, then bord, then wanders off aimlessly*


----------



## Crys (Apr 17, 2006)

*smiles and shakes head* No, really, it's cool. Kakome can handle everything and take over for now. I'm okay with that. I'll be back when it's my turn. *waves* I'll see you all then. byeeee


----------



## Dosu189 (Apr 17, 2006)

I pwn your mom.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *smiles and shakes head* No, really, it's cool. Kakome can handle everything and take over for now. I'm okay with that. I'll be back when it's my turn. *waves* I'll see you all then. byeeee



No, you are not leaving *locks door and hides key*
And Dosu, what does anyone's mom have to do with this?
Don't leave, please


----------



## Crys (Apr 17, 2006)

It's...hey, buck up, it'll be okay....I love ya! i'll stick around, no problem!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah i just got home so not today


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> It's...hey, buck up, it'll be okay....I love ya! i'll stick around, no problem!



Yeah, Crys isn't leaving!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 20, 2006)

hey guy i will be posting the new kakome part of the episode today when i get home so you need to be on around 4pm my time so you can read it


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 20, 2006)

And just when is that? How long ago did you post?  And as of now, it is 1927 (7:27 pm).


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 20, 2006)

i believe we all here know military time ROTC girl......im just gonna call you rotc....too much work using all caps and im lazy


----------



## Crys (Apr 21, 2006)

meh.  He didn't post it anyway, so I guess it didn't matter


----------



## Kakome (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah my sorry me computers down so i will have to post to next week in school, if i not fix my computer this weekend


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 22, 2006)

Cmon Kakome-dono, get on the ball!
Or....computer...thing...and why the hell are you even on the forums at school? much less posting long fanfic entries.....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 22, 2006)

You don't have to use caps, and as for the military time thing, I've used military time in ROTC and no one knew what I was talking about.  I just wanted to avoid confusion.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 22, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Cmon Kakome-dono, get on the ball!
> Or....computer...thing...and why the hell are you even on the forums at school? much less posting long fanfic entries.....


i have nothing better to do, yeah i only on because im at my g/f house and i got on real fast


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 22, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *waves* hi everybody! hehehe!



Lol, i was laughing so hard....


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 22, 2006)

put on the new chapter now, darn it!


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 22, 2006)

Kakome, you were on, now youre not, nut when you get back on, see this message and POST THE NEW EPISODE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 23, 2006)

Kakome, you have two very angry fans here, now post the next chapter!


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not angry...... But if you're at school then don't even post. And if you have no time then give the notebook to Crys-sama.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 23, 2006)

no, i will post today i just fixed my copmuter and did my work for Favs class so i will do it today for sure


----------



## Kakome (Apr 23, 2006)

The side-logs of our characters
Episode: Kakome
(Kakome is walking up to his house with Naruto)

Kakome- man, I should have a butt load of ramen

Naruto- I hope so am really hungry

Kakome- yeah me too

(Kakome and Naruto walk in to Kakome’s house and all they can see is ramen)

Kakome- (With tear is his eye) its so beautiful

Naruto- its so much

Kakome- I have no words for what I am seeing

Naruto- we should call some people over and have a ramen party

Kakome- but we could have it all this to our self’s

Naruto- true, but then it looks like we have a problem 

Kakome- I don’t have a problem with ramen

Naruto- yes you do

Kakome- fine, you go get some ninja friends of our and if Kid and Mari haven’t left get them as well

Naruto- ok, believe it, I’ll get ever one here

Kakome- no, just 10 maybe 15 ninja no more

Naruto- believe it
(authors notes- sorry I was being an ass)

(Naruto leaves and Kakome is left with all the ramen- he jumps in to it and begins to swim in the sea of ramen)

Kakome- with all this ramen I shouldn’t have to work, Quiet, people are coming over and they will want my ramen, NO I have to do some thing with most of this

(runs off with arms fall of ramen)

(Naruto comes back with more ten 15 people, its more like 30 and no Kid or Mari, but he did bring a crap load of alcohol and chips and dip)

Kakome- I said a few people not 30

Naruto- well you can tell some to leave

Kakome- I can’t do that, oh well chip and dip, that’s classy

Naruto- I know that why I brought a keg

Kakome- our party just turned into a kegger… YES!!!

(after a long night of ramen, drinking, and a weird game of strip poker were Kakome lost his pants, so he goes the rest of the night with out them) 

(its morning now)

Kakome- Man my head, all that ramen my pants are still gone, fuck!!

Naruto- men… hang-over suck

Kakome- first kegger?

Naruto- yeah, why did you get me drink so much

Kakome- I thought it would be funny and it is…hehehe… and to teach you that drinking is bad

Naruto- I’m going home, believe it!

Kakome- yeah so sleep if off

(Naruto leaves)

(Kakome goes to his shed in the back yard and opens it)

Kakome- yes my butty of ramen ah, my head, I’m going to bed and then to find my pants!
                                      ~END~


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 23, 2006)

.................how the hell do you lose your pants???????? I mean, yeah it was strip poker but come on.........you gotta remember where they are! lol 

well....thats Kakome for ya


----------



## Kakome (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah, i loose my pants alot


----------



## Kakome (Apr 24, 2006)

The side-log
Of our
Characters
Episode: Kid and Mari
(on the edge of the Bridge of Naruto, some where in the wave country)

Kid- hey Mari?

Mari- (sits next to him) yeah, Kid?

Kid- you were pretty scary back at the prelims…

Mar- HEY!

Kid- No, I mean… when you’d lost control and it looked like you and me were gonna fight…

Mari- oh yeah… I didn’t want tot fight you, Kid, believe me! I just… I lost control… (sobbing) I could’ve hurt you! Or WORSE!

Kid- (hugs her tight) Mari… don’t worry, but I want you to be careful in the finals. I don’t want to lose you body.

Mari- with all the training we’ve been doing, I won’t even have use that much chakra!

Kid- yeah, but still… promise me, no going crazy.

Mari- promise ME that you’ll win this tournament, become a chuunin and do our cell proud.

Kid- piece of cake!
(Long pause)

 Kid- hey Mari?

Mari- (looking up from the water) hmm?

Kid- (steals a kiss)

Mari- (blushes and kisses back)

Old guy- you darn kids! Get out ho here!!

Kid- (grabs Mari- and runs, laughing)

Mari- (giggling) I cant believe we got caught like that!!

Kid- hehe! That was great 9stops and smirks) tomorrow we go back. Wonder what the other did?

Mari- Kakome probably sat around and ate amen. Crys and Kiba probably… you know… (giggles)
*~*~*~*
(with Crys)

Crys- tomorrow we go back. That tournament’s as good as mine
*~*~*~*

Kid- I’m gonna thrash the competition!

Mari- (smiles) me too!
*~*~*~*

Kakome- soo… much… ramen…
*~*~*~*
All together- TOMMORROW!
                                     ~END~


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 24, 2006)

uhhh...... whyd u post it twice? 

.....great chapter though, (SHORT THOUGH!)


----------



## Kakome (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah computers at my school are kind of gay, new episode when i get to school


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 24, 2006)

eh? so i have to WAIT?!?!?! thats not FAIR!!! im a FAN, for crying out loud! you CANT make us WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 24, 2006)

Kid really is one smooth hombre.....HE'S MY IDOL! Next to ramen.....


Hm........i think that just because we  are the fans doesn't mean we have control....i mean  he doesn't even have to post this.....it's a special treat.........i use staccatos alot...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 24, 2006)

yes...you do.  I think that this chapter was great.  I mean, a kegger, classy.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 24, 2006)

Man....id be so dead if i had a kegger XD
but, Kakome needs to learn how to control his pants....i think they have a mind of their own.....no one can lose their pants that much


----------



## Kakome (Apr 25, 2006)

i really do, and im pants of there own lifeforce


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> yeah, i loose my pants alot



I so know the feeling.  Mine run away.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 25, 2006)

mine attack me O_o.....when i put them on they dont want to and they trip me, then they jump on top of me and smack me in the face! then i finally stangle them into submission and slip them on....then i realize i forgot to put on boxers........


----------



## Kakome (Apr 25, 2006)

mine dont run people steal them or they come off and i cant find them, but i do like the way everyone is talking abou the story so keep that up


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 25, 2006)

You LIKE us talking about our pants??????
O_o *steps away from Kakome*
Ooooooooookay.......



lol i know what you mean, but now i shall break the on topic-ness!!!!
1337 5p34king 7im3!!!!!!!!! i 10v3 1337!!!!!! i7'5 fun 70 5p34k!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 25, 2006)

no dont do that i like the topic thing


----------



## Crys (Apr 26, 2006)

Only Kakome can have a full page discussion on pants and why they run away. *shrugs* hey everybody, miss me?  I know, I've been MIA for-like-ever but I had my reasons. Just thought I'd stop in and see what you all were up to. Glad to see some KidXMari support, WOOO! ^ ^ and now, I shall wander off again


----------



## Kakome (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah fuck you!!! lolol


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 26, 2006)

i NEED another chapter, please - and please stop the pants talk.......


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't mind the pants talk or t3h l33t sp34k as long as I get another chapter.  If not, then missing pants will be the least of your concern.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 26, 2006)

you will get it in a day or two


----------



## ansoRATH (Apr 27, 2006)

A DAY OR TWO?!?!???!?!?
(pardon the spamming of punctuation, but I HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG?!?!?)


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 28, 2006)

It hath been 3 days, where art the next chapter?  Oh well, whatever.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 29, 2006)

ill type it this weekend im a little depressed ok so give me some time


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey can i have a cookie? since im the only person that doesn't pressure you? *coughansorathcough*
y are you depressed Kakome-dono? Be happy! You're alive and can move more than 50% of your body! i cant say the same for some people


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 29, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> ill type it this weekend im a little depressed ok so give me some time



Whats wrong, is it something that i can help with? (Even though I am across the country  )


----------



## Kakome (Apr 29, 2006)

no not really, its just i didnt pass my next to get out of high school a year early and i was riding that test so i could spend more time with her but now i cant because i failed the fuck out of the test i feel like i should break up with her before we get any closer


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 30, 2006)

oh no, i'm so sorry, but i don't think you should break up with her just yet.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 30, 2006)

what do you mean?


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 30, 2006)

She'll eat your brains  
I have an ex (i broke up with her) and she's as annoying as hell to me now.....god.......
dont break up unlesss you have too
this is too stupid of a reason.....stay with it....or face the wrath of her feminine emotions! *Psycho music plays*


Seriously....they're scary!


----------



## Crys (May 1, 2006)

OUCH! You really were hoping for that test. Man...harsh...but something good'll come out this...er...somehow...somewhere...*shrugs*


----------



## Kakome (May 1, 2006)

thanks for the help but im going to break up with her


----------



## Crys (May 1, 2006)

Well yeah, of course you are.


----------



## White Abyss (May 1, 2006)

poor kakome-dono......*pats shoulder* i knew thee well...well not really......but you get my point.....goodbye.....lol jk
like i said this is a dumb idea!
aw what do i know.....go ahead......w/e........you're 17 im 15.....im ignorant and crazy.........like i said....good luck


----------



## Kakome (May 2, 2006)

well thanks and im 16 and really hot i told that a lot froma lot of girl when people heard i broke up with my girl friend


----------



## ansoRATH (May 2, 2006)

*waaaaaaaaah!*

 sad sad.... now wheres the next chapter?! im in tears here!!!

   




			
				Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Hey can i have a cookie? since im the only person that doesn't pressure you? *coughansorathcough*



I HEARD THAT!!!


----------



## Kakome (May 2, 2006)

im doing it now


----------



## Kakome (May 2, 2006)

Episode: 44 it begins 
(outside Konoha, there is a bustling crowd. Crys and Kiba leaning against the village wall)

Kiba- everyone’s here! All the Kages… the ANBU… its like when I first tried for chuunin.

Crys- (straightening her head band) let’s hope this tournament ends better

Kid- (walking up with Mari) why, what’s the worst that could happen?

Crys and Kiba- Famous last words

Mari- Kakome’s late? 

Crys- naturally

Kakome- well… hi, I see your all here

Crys- and have been for a while… tardiness, bad habit

Kida- (looking around) it’s starting good, you four need to go. (looks sad)

Mari- aw… haha, loser

Kid- yeah loser

Kakome- lets go you two

Crys- my God you’re whipped already!

Kiba- hehe… (walks Crys in)

Mari- carry me, Kid!

Kid- I have to fight soon

Mari- what does THAT mean?!

Kid- it doesn’t mean a think

Mari- you suck… but let’s go okay?

Kid- fine I will carry you

Mari- sweet! (hops into his arms) hooray!
(pause)

Mari- why have you not complimented me? Tell me I am pretty  

Kid- you’re the pretties of all the girl ninja

Mari- smart boy… now take me to my bloody death battle!

Kid- yes my greatness 
*~*~*~*
(everyone that qualified is standing in a line in the area)

Naruto- hello, welcome, glad you could make it. Um… no long speeches, my head hurts so much!

Kakome- that was a great night wasn’t it

Naruto- yes it was, did you find your pants?

Kakome- yes I did

Naruto- sweet… okay, the fights go like this Crys vs. sand ninja; Kid vs. mist ninja; and Mari vs. sound ninja. Okay?

Mari- what sound?!

Kid- I hate sound ninja

Crys- sand its all sandy

Gaara- I had no part in this 

Crys- oh shut up cous!

Naruto- Crys, do not disrespect the kazekage or you’ll get banish again!

Crys- (grumbles) fine… I’m up first

Naruto- suck it up and go

Crys- whoop de fuckin doo

Kakome- Crys- try not to die and you two stop making out

(look at Kid and Mari)

Kid- our bad.
                                  *~*END*~*


----------



## Kakome (May 3, 2006)

you people want an episode and when i put one up your not on i see how it is


----------



## White Abyss (May 3, 2006)

That was pretty funny *is tired* didn't sleep


----------



## ansoRATH (May 3, 2006)

yes, good - sorry Kakome, but everytime you say you'll post it, you dont, so i get tired of waiting and go somewhere else.... =)

good episode, though! ^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 3, 2006)

I love the pants reference.  And is Crys Gaara's cousin, or was I imagining things? Oo Great chapter


----------



## Kakome (May 4, 2006)

it came up before when Kakome was a ghost


----------



## Crys (May 4, 2006)

yeah, Crys is Gaara's cousin but it's a very....strained...relationship.


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 4, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> it came up before when Kakome was a ghost



Kakome was a ghost?  I think I missed something


----------



## Kakome (May 4, 2006)

i think you did just go back and you will find it


----------



## ansoRATH (May 4, 2006)

im patiently.... (if not crazily) waiting for the next episode!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (May 5, 2006)

you wiill get it, i have a college final to do but i  might get a chapter done before then


----------



## ansoRATH (May 5, 2006)

yay!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Kakome (May 5, 2006)

i will try but there will be a chapter this week end


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 5, 2006)

College final, good luck.


----------



## White Abyss (May 6, 2006)

K4k0m3 wi11 pwn 411 7h053 07h3r 1053r5 in 73h fin415!!!!!!!!!!!
1337-N355!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (May 6, 2006)

ok you need to stop talking in numbers really i hate that and i pasted my final


----------



## Kakome (May 6, 2006)

Episode: 45 fight one
(Crys is walking down the stairs)

Crys- ye though I walk through the valley of the shadow of Death…

Sand ninja- time to lose leaf bitch

Crys- oh, that’s it… you are dead! (hand signs) Down on all fours Justu!
(dives at him, snarling)

Mari- I but Kiba taught her that

Kiba- well yeah but- HEY!!

Kid- I bet you did, could you tell me how I can teach Mari that

Mari- WHAT?!

Kiba- you know it!

Crys- (standing over the sand ninja, a kunai to his throat) say you’re sorry!!

Sand ninja hmmm… sorry

Crys- (smirks) now do a little dance

Sand ninja- your on top of me!!

Crys- fine, I’LL do the dance (snickers and starts dancing)

Kiba- that’s my dance

Kid- you dance for her?

Kida-… yeah

Crys- only on off days. (leans down and licks the sand ninja’s cheek) mm…

Kiba- WTF!! Kill him before I do!

Crys-oh c’mon this is fun… (looks at the sand ninja I’m sorry was I molesting you?

Sand ninja- I quit, just get this sluthoe off me

Mar- who know her sluthoeness would get her the win

Kiba- (crying to himself)

Crys- (stand) whoo hoo!!


Kakome- its ok Kiba, and that’s how she wins, I didn’t teach her that


Crys- (walks up) hehehe


Kid- how?…


Mari- see sluthoe, you whore


Kiba- I’m a little mad at you… a little


Crys- you’ll get over it soon, I promise

Mari- WHORE

Kid- stop that, she did win ad all

Mari- well… I guess so…

Crys- you’re up kiddo! Be careful… that guy’s… mist…

Kid- don’t you mean “musty” hehe

Mari- don’t talk smack, it’s dangerous.
                                      *~*END*~*


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 7, 2006)

nice chapter, and congrats on passing your finals


----------



## Kakome (May 7, 2006)

hey thanks i should have a new episode soon but i really dont know when


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 7, 2006)

take your time, I got the whole summer (just don't take that long, 'k?) 'cause next friday, I'm outta high school permanently.


----------



## Kakome (May 7, 2006)

cool i got like 18 days or something like that


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 7, 2006)

one week one day and 1.5 hours.  And I don't have to take any final exams.


----------



## White Abyss (May 7, 2006)

sadly i am only a freshman........and im gonna be gone for a while btw.........dont ask
>.>
<.<
seriously dont ask......it's embarassing......




btw nice chapter


----------



## Kakome (May 8, 2006)

so why aren't you going to be here?


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, what did you do?  Did you blow up something?


----------



## White Abyss (May 8, 2006)

What-? no! are u insane? 


just.......do......not....ask.......
and no it's probably not what u think....especially u Crys
>.>
<.<


----------



## Crys (May 9, 2006)

WAIT, what do you think i think? because i'm probably thinking something way off base like I usually do...*eye twinkles* oooooh....I wonder if THAT'S it...nehehehehee...

Kakome, get over your fear of l337. Shissuru Issai (I'm gonna call you Shissy for short, k?), stop abusing l337. It's like Hair gel, a little dab'll do ya but a lota dab'll set your hair on fire in a pressurized airlock environment with pure oxygen and a tiny spark. ^ ^


----------



## Kakome (May 9, 2006)

its not a fear i just dont like it


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 10, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> What-? no! are u insane?



Yes, yes I am 
Why, what have you heard?


----------



## Kakome (May 11, 2006)

nothing nothing at all


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 12, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> nothing nothing at all



good, good.  Let's leave it that way now shall we? 
When will the next chapter be up?


----------



## Kakome (May 13, 2006)

today or sunday i have a lot to do and my new laptop is coming in soon


----------



## ansoRATH (May 14, 2006)

yay! new chapters! ^_^


----------



## Crys (May 15, 2006)

meow....*smirks* what's up, everybody?


----------



## Kakome (May 15, 2006)

ok new chapter today i will finish it when i get home


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 15, 2006)

Kewl,  I am now done with high school.


----------



## Kakome (May 16, 2006)

are you done done, or just done for now?


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 16, 2006)

Done as in I graduate in a little more than a week.


----------



## Kakome (May 16, 2006)

sweet you need to get laid now


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 17, 2006)

Maybe later, there's no one in my town that I'm willing to do it with that's not already taken.

Thanks for the rep, who ever gave it.  I would rep back, but I don't know who you are.


----------



## Crys (May 18, 2006)

*poofs in* hello everybody! *poofs out*


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 18, 2006)

Hello. Stay a little longer next time, would ya?


----------



## Kakome (May 18, 2006)

i reped you


----------



## ansoRATH (May 18, 2006)

can i please have more chapters, please? ^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 18, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> i reped you



thank you  *reps back*


----------



## Crys (May 19, 2006)

Eh, I COULD stay but...that would mean...ya know...sitting still for a long period of time and that's not cool. especially when I have nothing to do here...


----------



## Kakome (May 19, 2006)

fine i guess i could post it to today, and thank you for the reps


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, posting chapter *does happy hyper dance*
Crys, do what I do, jump around alot.


----------



## Crys (May 19, 2006)

HEHEHEHEEEEE....*smiles* Sasuke looks so.....male prostitute-y. *smirks* I just won me a bet though. Itachi + Orochimaru = Sasuke as he is now. *snickers* I'm so happy.


----------



## ansoRATH (May 19, 2006)

erm... congrats, Crys?

**walks off, confused**


----------



## Crys (May 19, 2006)

Fuck YEAH baby~!


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

Yo. *considers turning around and leaving*
Um...did I miss something, like replacing Crys with a different person?


----------



## Yondy (May 19, 2006)

Crys, a suggestion.

It's nearly impossible to find all of the old chapters through these 52 pages of pure spam.

Do you mind editing them into the 1st couple of posts so I can actually catch up?


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

No, she can't that is part of the greatness of this fanfic: you have to put up with all of us.
On second thought, I don't know.


----------



## ansoRATH (May 19, 2006)

Fanfic...... Greatness.......
Greatness....... Fanfic.......

......Erm, right.... *ahem*
Besides, spam is a part of our everyday lives..........
.......i think.........


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

Spam is fun. and random, it's one of the things that keeps this forum interesting.  So when are we going to get a new chapter?


----------



## ansoRATH (May 19, 2006)

exactly what i was thinking.....
because what Kakome said the 15th of this month.......



			
				Kakome said:
			
		

> ok new chapter today i will finish it when i get home



and i still have seen nothing!

Please dont lie, Kakome!!!

     ​


----------



## Kakome (May 20, 2006)

hehehe well i have prom today i really dont know today, but sunday i can i just got a new laptop so yeah and Oro that is a great idea so Crys if you can do that it would be great


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 20, 2006)

Excuses, excuses.  Make with the chapter. Please


----------



## ansoRATH (May 20, 2006)

hey Kakome...... if you dont know when you'll be able to do another chapter, just tell us, instead of "Today, no this weekend, no wait....."

ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## White Abyss (May 20, 2006)

*sigh* anso, anso, anso.....pushy as always....do you not learn he is doing us a favor?
Yosh...I am back....and no one missed me *smirks*
BTW kakome-dono....why havent u put a new chapter neway? I actually agree with anso (OMG!  ) i have been gone forever and u havent made new chappy...tsk tsk kakome-dono.
btw....did u get a date for prom? or did u go with your mom?


----------



## Crys (May 20, 2006)

*blank stare* Well....Yeah....Guess I Could...uhm...eh. what the hell. Me and Emo have nothing better to do. What say you, Emo?
Emo: *click click*
Alright then, it's settled. this'll take a bita time and effort tho...blech. Maybe there is an alternative...Hm...what if...we make a new thread and post the fic chapters THERE as an archive...and use THIS as the discussion thread? Emo, conclusion?
Emo: *click click*
EXACTLY!


----------



## Kakome (May 21, 2006)

no just make the tags and put 10 episodes in each, and yes i had a date and she was really hot like she is everyday i see her


----------



## Kakome (May 21, 2006)

Episode: 46 Quick fights aren’t for Mari
(Kid is staring at the mist Ninja)

Mist- you’re in over your head

Kid- no I’m not its just water or “mist”
(Kid stands in front of the mist ninja)

(mist ninja runs at Kid, Kid high kicks him in the chin)

Mist- fuck!!

Kid- over my head pff

(mist ninja does some hand signs but nothing happened)

mist- what the…?

Kid- there’s no water here your mist tricks wont work!

Mist- fuck me

Kid- no that’s your moms job
(kid runs at him and kicks him in the chest and throws him in the wall)

Mari- YAY!

Crys- whoop-dee- fuckin’ do

Genma- (walks over) winner. Kid- next fight, let’s move it!

Kid- that’s it, fuck mist ninja suck, I thought they were all dead, I guess I was wrong

Mari- (walks down) I am not scared because I can win!
*~*~*~*
(mari laying on the ground, bloody)

Mari- I can’t win…

Kid- game over man, game over!!

Sound- (kicks her across the ring)
(Kid jumps into the ring)

Kid- let’s fight fucker, start the next macth

Sound- wha…?!

Genma- I’d stop this… but he scares me so… fight on.
(Kakome and Crys pick up Mari and take her to the safty of the seats. The crowd cheers) 

Sound- what the hell is your problem?!

Kid- you hurt my girlfriend…

Sound- it’s an exam fight!

Kid- you made her bleed!

Sound ninja it’s not my fault she cant fight!

Kid- time to make you bleed! (holds out hand)

Sound- oh shit

Kakome- that pose?

Naruto- what the hell is he thinking?

Kid- RASENGAN! (flings the ball of chakra and hits the sound ninja in the chest)

Sound- agh…! (gets blasted to pieces)

Kakome/Crys- whoa…

Genma- damn… winner… Kid
(kid walks over the a crying girl sound ninja)

Kid- its just a exam fight!

Kid- (runs up the stairs) is she okay?

Kakome- where did you learn that?

Crys- she’ll be alright but her legs are pretty fucked up. She ain’t gonna be the same again

Kid- I should’ve stopped the fight sooner! This is all my fault!

Crys- no, it isn’t man, you did right by killing that gut.

Kakome- who taught you the Rasengan?!

Kid- Naruto- dono did

Naruto- and I told you not to use it here!

Kakome-why would you teach mMY student something that deadly?!

Naruto- I was drunk!

Kid- I’m gonna take her to the medics…

Naruto- you cant you have to fight

Crys- then I will

Kakome- you have to fight to
(Crys and Kid look at each other)

Both- oh fuck
~END~


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

oooooh....big fight coming on. hell yeah!


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

okay crys, im just gonna come straight out and ask this...who the hell is Emo? your little clicking buddy? or some random hobo u found on the street and brought him into your house.


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

*LAUGHS* Emo is my pet hermit crab! he and Nena are my little friends! right guys?

Emo: ZZzzZZ

oh, right, they're asleep right now...


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

........................
It's a hobo isn't it?

Well....if you insist they are hermit crabs...then its still wierd that you talk to them....and that u think they talk back.....you need to get out more


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

no one believes me but its the truth. Crabs make sounds, especially when talking to one another.


----------



## Kakome (May 21, 2006)

thats what i told here, and back to the fanfic


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

I know they make sounds but they don't speak to humans.
We can't understand....and we cant understand hobo/hermit crab/emo speak either....so ur freaky....course so is everyone in the world...except the normal people....they're different....and they freak me out....*shudders*


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

They're more informative than some of the people I've met in life.


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

depends on who you have met...
if that is true.....then u need to get out more....


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

I have plenty of intelligent friends. but there are some people out there who I wonder about...


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

SIMON COWELL!!!!!!!
That guy's awesome...
*dodges projectiles*


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

He's entertaining.


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

You forgot to dodge projectiles...now u'll die.....nuts!

i decided to try what u did....i nabbed my sister's bamboo tree! he's my new best friend! right Hisaki-kun?
"..."
EXCELLENT!!!!
U seem thirsty...want some water?
"..."
U MUST BE INSANE! Btw....hows the photosynthesis going?
"..."
GREAT! I expect the utmost energy from you when we write our 367563968464 page novel on the wonders of fingers!
"..."
Don't You Get Smart With ME!!!!!!!!
"..."
Fine... u win


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

I've seen that somewhere....a lot like the conversation with the Samurai Deeper Kyo writer and his plant Ukki-kun...I think that's who it was anyway...


----------



## White Abyss (May 21, 2006)

it was kishimoto and ukki-kun


----------



## Crys (May 21, 2006)

sad that I knew the plant's name first....


----------



## Kakome (May 21, 2006)

back to the fucking Fanfic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 22, 2006)

Yay fanfic, and Kakome, when I went to prom, I went solo, and my ex-boyfriend, or any of the guys for that matter, couldn't keep thier eyes off of me.  And I danced with the hot guys, not him.  And it was good.  Did you have fun?
And I missed you, SI.  I just didn't want to say anything.


----------



## BlackDragon901 (May 22, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> yeah but the best person there is me Kakome, im co-owner and stuff, and i love ramen


LOL


----------



## Kakome (May 22, 2006)

thank you new guy, read the fanfic comment and stay for a time that you wish


----------



## Crys (May 22, 2006)

ooooh....people....bleh


----------



## Kakome (May 22, 2006)

yes new blood


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 22, 2006)

Yo, come join the insanity of this fanfic. You'll be glad you did. It's about time we got a new person.


----------



## Kakome (May 22, 2006)

yeah i stared the facfic in another forum and people like it there too


----------



## Crys (May 23, 2006)

I am rather surprised at the new meat. It's a welcome surprise, but a surprise none the less mm?


----------



## Kakome (May 23, 2006)

yes very and i sent you an invite


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 23, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> yeah i stared the facfic in another forum and people like it there too



*GASP*Details, details.  Where did you post it?


----------



## Kakome (May 23, 2006)

*Free Tv Options* but if you want to join send me your email, so i get more points


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 23, 2006)

Well, here's my e mail:
rotcgirl3@hotmail.com


----------



## Kakome (May 23, 2006)

ok then i will invite you


----------



## ansoRATH (May 23, 2006)

Yay! New chapter! ^_^

.......... oh, and:


			
				Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I actually agree with anso (OMG!  )



.........
Whats the "OMG" for?!


----------



## Kakome (May 23, 2006)

yeah later on that new chapter, how about this rep me or talk about the last episode before i post a new one


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 24, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> ok then i will invite you



Cool *does happy dance*


----------



## Kakome (May 24, 2006)

yeah you should be getting get soon


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks, I got it.


----------



## Kakome (May 26, 2006)

you didnt come to the thread and post and make happy with me


----------



## White Abyss (May 27, 2006)

ansoRATH said:
			
		

> Whats the "OMG" for?!


Um...
:abduct



:toliet

>.>
<.<
no one saw that...


----------



## Kakome (May 28, 2006)

new episode today!!!!!


----------



## White Abyss (May 28, 2006)

There better be...
Or I'll have to kill Anso 
:rezno :rezno :rezno


----------



## ansoRATH (May 28, 2006)

no!!! please dont hurt me!!!!!

actually, you can TRY but anso too powerful!!!!! ^_^


----------



## White Abyss (May 28, 2006)

I'm not gonna get into this with u Anso.....i have bigger shrimps to fry....



and also...YES!!!!! SCHOOLS IS ALMOST OVER! YOOOOOSH!


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

this looks pretty interesting


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 30, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna get into this with u Anso.....i have bigger shrimps to fry....
> 
> 
> 
> and also...YES!!!!! SCHOOLS IS ALMOST OVER! YOOOOOSH!



Yeah, um I've already graduated from high school now.  Yeah!  
@Kakome: I did come on the site didn't I?


----------



## Kakome (May 30, 2006)

but not to my thread, and i will post today, i was getting a job so yeah


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 30, 2006)

I have not found it yet, I'm still looking around


----------



## Kakome (May 30, 2006)

excellent essay thats the link so please go and comment to keep it alive


----------



## ansoRATH (May 30, 2006)

Kakome ---- ive been waiting for a new chapter for nine days!!! you keep saying "today" and never posting!!!!

GIVE CRYS THE NOTEBOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kakome (May 30, 2006)

you know what FUCK YOU im sorry i have shit to do!!!!!!! and im doing it at school on Wensday


----------



## Crys (May 31, 2006)

*smiles* temper temper, Kakome-kun....you get too worked up. no one was threatening you...


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 31, 2006)

anso, mellow out, he's got a life too, you know.  I'm sure he'll post it eventually.  The wait just makes it better.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 1, 2006)

Episode 47: Crys and Kid; fight on!!
(Crys and Kid walk down to the arena) 

Crys- how many times can you use the Rasengan in one day?

Kid- I’m not telling you that!

Crys- no matter what happens Kid… remember this… we’re still gonna be comrades… deal?

Kid- (nice guy pose) it’s a promise!

Genma- fighter ready? Match set? Begin!!

Kid- so how are we going to do this? You and Mari would have no prod betting the shit out of each other, but us?

Crys- that’s a damn good question. (appears behind him and legs drops him to the ground)

Kid- fuck you, could have just said “go” (goes and trips her)

Crys- hehe… (jumps away) that Rasengan won’t work on me… bring it!!

Kid- im not going to use that and kill you to pieces

Crys- well you’re gonna need to! (hand signs) let’s see you counter THIS! Kaze no Yaiba! (hold hand out and dives at him, aiming at his thrat) hehe!!

Kid- Nehan shoja no Jutsu (stops her from making the spell completing) 

Crys- (smirks and does the hand signs) dispel! (negates attacks) heh!

Kid- Kage bayo

Crys- son of a-

Kid- Konoha Gorikki senpu

Crys- Fuck! (smashes into the wall) grr… (stands then looks at herself) fuck… my shoulder…! (glares at Kid) you’re scary sometimes…

Kid- well you started to attack me with Jutsu… so there

Crys- that’s no reason to do that!! (pops a soldier pill) hehe… you’re screwed…

Kid- thought you do something like this ( pops soldier pill) hehe

Crys- FUCKING A!! (cracks neck) alright, that’s its, the gloves are off now. ( rolls up sleeves and rubs a mark on her upper arm) Kuchiyose no jutsu!
(the ground shakes and a giant slug appears, raising her up off the ground)

Crys- yay! Sluggy!!

Genma uh I’m not sure-

Kid- Kuchiyose no Jutsu! (pulls out the scroll)
(a giant snake rises up and hisses at Sluggy)

Kakome- What the hell?!

Crys- (smirks) me and Sluggy are gonna kick your ass!

Kid- it’s a slug! I have a Snake!

Sluggy- not for long- we’re out of here!!
(Sluggy and the snake disappear)

Crys- (laying on the ground) Fuck… my Chakra…

Kid- why the hell did they leave…?!
(The ground Shakes, and a large wolf rises up, looming over the arena. A pack of smaller- but still big- wolves rushes in)

Crys- hey… I know this gimmick…
(the wolfs stop between Crys and Kid, and a man hops off the back of one)

Man- Crys, this is important. We need your present… right now!!

Crys- aw… well…I’m in the middle of something so…

Genma- this match has been ended, you are both the losers and this tournament is over!

Kid- WHAT?!

Crys- interference… fuck. I guess I’ll go…

Kiba- go where?! Who’s this guy?!

Crys-(stand slowly) well… I’m going home. This is my brother, Einblick.
(the two leave, taking all the wolves with them)

Mari-(opens her eyes) did I miss anything?

~END~


----------



## Crys (Jun 1, 2006)

WEEEEE! *grins evilly* now for the beginning of a LONG arc that makes me smile *happy dance*


----------



## Kakome (Jun 1, 2006)

oh God your right but its really fun and sad and has zombies


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

Zombies! Yeah! Oh, I went and posted.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 2, 2006)

and i thank you


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

^ ^ muahaha!


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 6, 2006)

Crys -- please tell me that there will be more chapters really really soon! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

i have no control over that. Kakome is in control of the notebook so...

Hey, and Anso? I'm sorry he went and yelled at ya.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 6, 2006)

can you please steal the notebook from him or something?

^_^


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

Uhhh...that would be mutiny and that would lead to me having an ARM removed. probably my favorite arm too.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 6, 2006)

Come on, you don't really need that arm, do you?
@ Kakome: And a big welcome to you.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 6, 2006)

whats your favorite arm? **ish curious**


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

my right one! I need that for entertaining my girlfriend *rolls eyes* oh. and go to Youtube, type in demonlordkale and watch those videos. all of em. then comment. NOW!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't use youtube, my computer won't play anything s


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

well fuck bees...


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 6, 2006)

i g2g now, so maybe later....


----------



## Crys (Jun 6, 2006)

k, bye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 7, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> well fuck bees...



Yeah, that's what I say
Btw, Crys, what movie is your avitar from, it looks farmiliar.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 7, 2006)

Crys -- i have just viewed and commented on all of "demonlordkale"'s videos.

all six of them....


----------



## Crys (Jun 7, 2006)

hehehe, much obliged m'man.

and the movie's Interviw with a Vampire ^ ^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought so, it's Louis right?  I like the book.  Have you seen Queen of the Damned?


----------



## Crys (Jun 9, 2006)

Louis and Armand, yep!

and no I haven't seen ALL of it...the end *cries* I wanna see it!! can't hunt it down though!!! of all the things for a vampire officienado to be missing, you know?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, it comes on TNT once in a while.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 11, 2006)

im sorry i will post two or three episodes in the next week, my internet went down in my room and i have going to classes for my job so i will get to it this week


----------



## Crys (Jun 13, 2006)

*waves* hi Kakome-kun! long time no chat, eh? you bastard. pick up a phone why don't ya?! EH?!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

How do ya think we feel?  He can't just call us up, can he?


----------



## Crys (Jun 13, 2006)

ah, I see your point.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 14, 2006)

It's rare that I hear those words.  'cause it's rare that I have a point.


----------



## Crys (Jun 14, 2006)

it's good not to have points. nobody wants to hug someone who's pointy. it's painful.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, very painfull...


----------



## Kakome (Jun 15, 2006)

im sorry i have been busy with work and i will call you soon we have that con thingy coming up and i havent gotten my thingy from them, i have internet agian go Jews so i will post again soon with an episode


----------



## Crys (Jun 15, 2006)

oh damn. the con. shiiiiiiiiiiit. Totally forgot. well....fuck bees. I need to find someone to babysit Nena and Danny....


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 15, 2006)

lol, u guys are gonna con?
Let's hope the con involves not selling ur pants. Or bodies...or cheese.
I like cheese, especially pepperjack. It's really not that spicey...
U wanna know how ur socks smell so fresh?
Well, first u get some cheese. As everything starts with cheese, then u get a chainsaw. U don't really need a chainsaw but it's more fun that way. But if the jell-o gets moldy then it all must be set aflame.
And that's why you shouldn't make assumptions. Cuz u make an ass...and...mumptions...
So long and thanks for all the fish asshole


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

SI....I think you need to either switch to decaf....or drink more coffee. Your dosage ain't quite right.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 16, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> oh damn. the con. shiiiiiiiiiiit. Totally forgot. well....fuck bees. I need to find someone to babysit Nena and Danny....



Well, if you weren't a contenent away, I'd offer to babysit. Are they kids or something else?


----------



## Kakome (Jun 16, 2006)

no i think there crabs but im not sure


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

*nods* they're my pet hermit crabs! but luckily I found a sitter....


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought one was named goth or something...


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

Emo died a while ago


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 16, 2006)

oh......





um.....



yeah...awkward


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

it's okay. I'm alright and over the pain now. I was rather sad at first....


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I'm glad u're not so sad anymore...
Death is a crappy thing...but i have such a short attention span I'm only sad for 2 days  
It's kinda humorous sometimes  
And the caffiene thing....I woke up and poured some pixie sticks along with sugar into my coffee...
yosh...i am wierd


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

weird nothin. that's a normal day.  know what else is good? Watermelon powder like from a baby bottle pop and mixing it with cream soda. mmm


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 16, 2006)

Grr.....resisting...urge...to...go...on...random...rant...which....makes....no..sense...
but, cream soda!
NO!
But...I...must!!!!

HAVE U EVER WONDERED WHY CREAM SODA IS NEVER EATEN?
I shall tell you.
First you must eat ice cream. Because ice cream melts in the mail. Who would honestly make something u can't package in cheese?!
To relax i bathe in ketchup
Catsup
Cat....soup
I ARE PANT!!!!


----------



## Crys (Jun 16, 2006)

*blank stare* oooooookay then.


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 17, 2006)

I had a great conversation yesterday with a hobo...
Hobo: I have come to sell you a house made out of pancakes.
Me: And a garage made of little children's souls?
Hobo: yes
Me: *hiss!*
Hobo: pork
Me: JUBILATION!
*2 hours later....in front of a house made outta pancakes*
Hobo: It is shining?
Me: understandable
Hobo: Your flavor is maple
Me: green cheese
Hobo: I would pay a monkey to hear your thoughts.
Me: If i had brocolli for toes i would rule the world


And that was my day yesterday....POP QUIZ! Why did the elephants eat russia?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 17, 2006)

it was orange!
um, yeah i'm not allowed to have caffiene because i sleep a few minutes after i drink coffee. 
And Crys, your crab was named Emo?  And it died?  I am sorry, but i can't help but laugh.


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 17, 2006)

WRONG!
THE ELEPHANTS ATE RUSSIA BECAUSE THE RUSSIANS ARE NUTTY!
(i can make fun of russians cuz i am russian  )


----------



## Crys (Jun 17, 2006)

I know. The emo thing-destined to happen. *nods sadly*

and hey! Everybody sucks. I can say that because A) I'm german and hate everyone that's not German or Blonde and Blue Eyed AND B) I am indan, therefore distrusting of white cultures in general.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 19, 2006)

i just fucking hate everyone


----------



## Crys (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello, Kakome-dono. How're you today?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

My life sucks and will suck for the next few days.  My dog was put down on Friday.  He was my best friend.  *Insert joke here*.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 20, 2006)

well that sucks and i cant post for the next 3 to 5 day


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

That sucks too. 'Specially cause you have the notebook.


----------



## Crys (Jun 20, 2006)

*hugs you* aw....it's okay, sweetie. I mean...i could give you that whole useless speech, but...I know it does no good *pats you on the head*

and Kakome....ha


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the *hug*, I think I needed it.  Anyway, where's Kakome going? He's coming back right?


----------



## Crys (Jun 20, 2006)

who knows, he's always off doing something. Stupid, probably. or maybe he's gonna get high and wander off? hell if I know.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 21, 2006)

Good answer, not very comforting, but a good answer.  I won't be here next week.  I go to camp and work.  Bunch of rug rats, and I gotta take care of 'em.  Wee.


----------



## Crys (Jun 21, 2006)

*pats you on the head* you poor thing....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 21, 2006)

Gee, thanks.  I feel better already.  It can be annoying, but it can be rewarding too, like when you  teach one to swim, and they actually swim  away from me, it makes it all worth while.


----------



## Crys (Jun 21, 2006)

I did that gig. once. Taught a kid to swim...he swam away...a few feet later I had to save his ass from drowning. *shrugs* I was never GOOD with little kids...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

I am teachig my little bro to swim. I haven't had to save him yet.  I hope I never will.


----------



## Crys (Jun 22, 2006)

it's all fun until they start changing colors. *shakes head* and those damn kids with the rope...ugh....what a nightmare.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, giving little kids rope around me is a bad idea.  They think it's funny when I cange colors.


----------



## Crys (Jun 22, 2006)

ohhh...these little bastards thought they could make a swing with a toe loop, ya know?  little dumbasses nearly hung one kid *shakes head* it was a horrible to be sure...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

You love childrendon't you? Well, I could teach you to make a swing with rope, or a noose, but both in one knot?  That's just plain handy. But I'm more concerned when they can make a noose, or they try and hang me or each other.  That's a big no no to me and I just give them a time out.


----------



## NaRuTo-HiNaTa (Jun 23, 2006)

...... i dont get it...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 23, 2006)

What, our discussion or the fan fic?


----------



## Kakome (Jun 24, 2006)

Episode: 48 Crys???
(everyone is still in shock)

Kakome- I’m sooo…lost right now

Kid- she ran away I should win not her I was winning!!

Mari- you were doing great, too, for what I remember 

Naruto- what happened here?

Kid- I don’t know, why you don’t know

Naruto- well… I don’t know. Gaara?

Gaara- what? I was asleep

Naruto- what?!

Gaara- when the slug came I felt sleepy

Mari- hey, can we get a medic over here?

Naruto- they’re on their way. (looks at Kid) you two could have killed each other!

Kid- I wasn’t trying! She started it! (slumps to a seat on the ground) unh…

Naruto- the Rasengan and a summoning in the same fight…! Only the 4th could do that!

Kakome- and even he’d have trouble! But nice work. You both need to get healed up, I expect to see you at my house a week from now for more training. Understand?

Kid- no problems here but… Mari’s leg…

Mari- I’ll be fine, hun… I’m not worried

Kakome- I may be willing to make exception. We’ll see
*~*~*~*
(one week later, in the hospital)

Kakome- both of you?

Kid- that crazy bitch won’t let me out of here?

Mari- (looks at him from her bed next to him) it was close. I thought that sheet rope out the window thing could work.

Kakome- how’s the leg?

Mari- pretty bad. 2 surgeries and it’s still not working right. Sorry sensei but I can’t-

Kakome- it’s okay. No worries. (looks at kid) and you?

Kid- well… they say that my chakra won’t regather due to some jutsu curse thingy that Crys got in.

Kakome- weal! Walk it off!!

Kid- I’m tried-!

Mari- the bride the cleaning guy plan wasn’t bad…

Kakome- well, I’m here so let’s go!

Mari- the bribe the nurse with sex thing pissed me off though…

Kid- I said I was sorry! And it didn’t work anyways so…

Kakome- well, we cant do much with a cell of one so… I guess we’ll call it a day and I’ll go back to my ramen.

Kid- I just wish they could fix her!

Kakome- Crys could, probably do it.

Kid- wha? She’s no medic!

Crys- (walking) nah, but I’ve been trained none the less

Kakome- I’m calling in that favor

Crys- yeah, I figured, but in exchange you guys have to come with me to this funeral thing, alright?

Kid- anything if you can help

Kakome- I … guess…?

Mari- mmkay

Crys- (holds out hands, healing Mari’s leg) there… it’s not perfect… but it’ll do.

Kid- awesome!

Kakome- now undo what you did to Kid!

Crys- if I must… (pushes two fingers to the back of Kid’s neck, a light flashes)

Kid- (eyes wide) nhh…! (falls to his knees, panting)

Crys- (cracks knuckles) easy. Now let’s go!

Mari- (kneels down to Kid) hey… you ok?

Kid- (smirks) oh yeah, I’m great!

~END~


----------



## Crys (Jun 24, 2006)

yay! *claps* yay me!


----------



## Kakome (Jun 25, 2006)

what??? whatever, if anyone can help me please do i need to cosplay as someone from leaf village and i dont know who, so help me


----------



## Crys (Jun 25, 2006)

feeling the pressure, eh Kakome kun?
Why not do something simple? Random Jounin #7?


----------



## Kakome (Jun 25, 2006)

well that what i was thinking about, but i need the shoes you should help me with finding shoes


----------



## Crys (Jun 25, 2006)

and how the hell am i suppose to do that? I mean, really, there's 5 days before we leave, man


----------



## Kakome (Jun 25, 2006)

so are you coming to pick me up on friday?


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 25, 2006)

ermm.... i have returned after being gone for a few weeks =)

new chapter (about time!) was pretty good...

and, uh.... i've been busy ^_^ (see my sig!!!)

be back soon!!!! =)


----------



## Crys (Jun 25, 2006)

@Kakome- of course, m'man

@Anso- I'm glad you've been keeping busy hun


----------



## Crys (Jun 25, 2006)

@Kakome- of course, m'man

@Anso- I'm glad you've been keeping busy hun


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 26, 2006)

thank you!! and umm..... anyone interested in doing the voices for any of these characters? :


Kakashi
Naruto
Sakura
Iruka

....if you want to be the voice for any of these characters, PLEASE TELL ME!!! =)


----------



## Crys (Jun 26, 2006)

^ ^ you're whoring yourself out on our board now? my my...


----------



## Kakome (Jun 26, 2006)

Kakashi
and lets talk more about the fanfic and stuff like that


----------



## Crys (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah, we really DID get off subject.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 27, 2006)

ermm..... Sorry.... 

oh, uh.... ummm....
chapter was funny.... heh...
(i think i already said that, though....)
>.<
er..... im gonna...... go now..... heh...


----------



## Kakome (Jun 27, 2006)

i mean let talk about the charciter and stuff like that


----------



## Crys (Jun 27, 2006)

I like me. There. I talked on topic


----------



## ansoRATH (Jun 27, 2006)

thats good, Crys, we must always talk on topic.... Because he is always watching....


----------



## Crys (Jun 27, 2006)

like big brother style.


----------



## Kakome (Jun 27, 2006)

no i just want more talk about this, and when are you picking me up on friday


----------



## Crys (Jun 27, 2006)

don't worry about it


----------



## Kakome (Jun 28, 2006)

ok thats cool


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 3, 2006)

I can do Sakura really well, at least my voice is annoying and high pitched (or so I'm told).
And I go back to camp on Wensday.  Anybody want to send me an email while I'm there?  Please?


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 3, 2006)

im not really good at specific voice acting....tho im good at making things sound funny.....
my friends say i should go into claymation....and im thinking about it...



chapter was funny....there, happy?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah i will get a new one out soon


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 4, 2006)

u better....
or ill send in the PANTS STEALING SQUIRRELS!


which arent needed cuz u always "Misplace" ur pants somehow...


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 4, 2006)

lol, very funny.... o_0

looking forward to the new chap. kakome...


....or am I?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah im good you like them, i should make a poll, where can i make polls at?


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 4, 2006)

when u start the topic....

thats all i have to say


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

So no one wants to be nice and send me one lousy e-mail while I'm being attacked by thousands of children that make pre-timeskip Gaara look cuddely?  I feel sooo loved.
Oh, and yeah, when's the new chapter coming out?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 4, 2006)

soe time this week


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 5, 2006)

bummer, see yall on Saturday


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 5, 2006)

Gaara......cuddly?

that's like saying tha a bed of nails DOESNT make u bleed....


----------



## Kakome (Jul 5, 2006)

dude where did that gaara thing come from


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 5, 2006)

gaara thing? what gaara thing?


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 5, 2006)

> So no one wants to be nice and send me one lousy e-mail while I'm being attacked by thousands of children that make pre-timeskip Gaara look cuddely? I feel sooo loved.
> Oh, and yeah, when's the new chapter coming out?


 

here.....


----------



## Kakome (Jul 5, 2006)

oh thanks...


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 5, 2006)

i have a hard time understanding u kakome-dono......


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 5, 2006)

S.I. (is it okay if i call you that?), you're not the only one... >.<


----------



## Crys (Jul 5, 2006)

You're all insane *shakes head*


----------



## Kakome (Jul 5, 2006)

i know i am


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 7, 2006)

BTW, those children were so vicious, they made pre-time skip Gaara look cuddely.  I'm not kidding, they mauled me in the pool.  I will have psychological scars for years to come.  So yes, Gaara did look cuddely.
Whens the next chapter? *sighs*


----------



## Crys (Jul 8, 2006)

-let this go down in the annals of history-

SHINO'S AMERICAN VOICE SCARES THE LIVING HELL OUT OF ME!

and Orochimaru's is wack too but not as bad as poor Shino's! It's Sanji all over again! *cries and sobs in the emo corner*

ALSO!

I have begun a new comic thingy. GO HERE Here and read and comment PLEASE! ^ ^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, Shino sounds like a rapest doesn't he?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

i told you i felt like he was going to rape me, and today i will post two episodes something i have never done before


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, *does happy dance*


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Today is a glorious day indeed, eh?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

Episode: 49 why slugs??
(the entire team is making its way down the path, riding horse-sized slugs)

Kid- why slug?

Crys- but I love Sluggy!

Kakome- shut up, you two, im trying to read, Kid you should be happy you get to ride a slug with Mari!

Kid- it is fun, very fun indeed

Mari- tee hee. So where are we going? And why not wolves?

Crys- my home, to a funeral. And because my brother wouldn’t let me contract with wolves. So I have Sluggy! And small subsidiaries of Sluggy.

Kakome- reading!!

Kid- who’s funeral?

Crys- aw… my brother’s… that’s why I had to leave last week… I didn’t wanna be alone with my family so… I brought you guys!

Mari- why wouldn’t want to be with your family?

Crys- uh… you’ll see when we get there
*~*~*~*
(the group arrives at a large mansion with high fences)

Mari- you’re rich?!

Crys- I don’t like to brag about it

Kakome- what country are we in?

Crys- currently? A thin square of land that is owned solely by my family

Kakome- which is where?

Crys- we’re not acknowledged by countries, we bribed the guy who owned this place, thunder I think.

Kakome- ok, how long is this?

Crys- well… 3 days. You cool with that? Cuz if we want to leave right now
(a man runs up and smirks)

Mari- leaving already?

Crys- (sighs) everyone… this is Einblick

Kakome- yeah

Kid- hi

Mari- sweet

Kid- why would you say “sweet”?

Mari- I don’t know

Einblick- c’mon crys, Genki is looking for you

Crys- (whimpers) shit… I cant get afford to get be (gets a glare) fuck… going…

Kid- where go we go?

Mari- lets go “walking” in the woods

Kakome- I’m gonna go read in a tree…

Crys- no! don’t leave me alone with them!!

Einblick- (drags her away)
*~*~*~*
(2 hours later, everyone has gathered around the gate where they met)

Crys- (runs up, wearing her headband over her left eye) hey guy I’m sorry that took so long

Kid- it’s okay by me (smirks)

Mari- (giggles) yeah!

Kakome- I finished my book!

Crys- lovely! Glad you’re enjoying yourselves let me show you to your room. (She leads them into the house, up some stairs and into a grand hallway) Mari, Kid, and you’ll sleep there ( she points to a door) Kakome, you get this one (points to a door)  and I’ll fetch you in the morning for the festivities. Good night!

Kid- what’s with your eye?

Mari- yeah?!

Kakome- don’t copy my fashion statement!

Crys- (laughs) I won’t from now on. Sleep well.

~END~


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

YAY! CRAZY FAMILY! WOOOO!!!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

Episode: 50 
( at about 3 in the morning Crys is up and about, knocking on kakome’s door. Her head band is gone, but a bandage now covers her eye)

Kakome- (from inside) go away …! Too early

Crys- it’s only 3 am

Kakome- I refuse to believe such a time exits! What the hell could be going on so early!

Crys- the viewing… that’ll take most of the day. Tomorrow is the cremation the day after is the spreading of ashes, there’s a big ceremony for each day since I’m family i/m expected to… ya know…care

Kakome- well he was your brother…

Crys- more demons tread the earth beside you the  around you, Kakome. Believe me. Now let’s go.

Kakome- gimme a minute to dress go get the other too

Crys- (goes across the hall and knocks) wakey wakey you two

Kid- (groans) mmmm….?

Crys- up and at’em, let’s get those butts in gear, move it move it!!

Mari- I cant move with you on me, love

Kid- but I like it…!

Crys- oi, oi, I don’t need this! Get out now or I’ll turn the hose on you!

Kid- no hose, were getting up

Mari- I can see that

Kid- hehe well good morning to you too

Crys- quit it you two! (goes back to Kakome) alright, c’mon, the dead don’t wait long man!

Kakome- the dead has all the time to wait there dead!

Crys- not when the family is impatient. Please? Hurry? And get Kid and Mari they’re… yeah…not innocent no more so… ick

Kakome- well tell them to stop this is no time for a quicky

Crys- I tried…

Kakome well, fuck them

Crys- but… ack forget it! You and me’ll just go!

Kakome-fine ok

Crys- thanl you! (drags him down the stairs) okay try not to pick fight with anyone, or some bad shit will go down

Kakome- only if they don’t start stuff first.

Crys- I have to make a speech, so ill be leaving you for a bit and you can go wander freely. But don’t worry if, you know, I disappear alright?

Kakome- I’ve gotten used to it.

Crys- good. ( walks into a large ball room) (where the coffin is set with a picture of Heinkel- identical to Einblick- in full ninja gear)

Crys- the twins have a lot of the looks I do. The family is falling apart… if these guys ever found out about kale… (she sighs)

Kakome- bad home life? It’s not like you lived here long.

Crys- it’s different when you’re the baby girl of an all boy family.

Kakome- suck it up!

Crys- (signs and takes off the bandages) where’s… Einblick? He can heal… (she hides her face with her hand) I’ll catch you later alright? (runs off)

Kakome- wander… wander…
~END~


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

yes the 50 episode  we kick ass, even thou we have been here for sometime but yeah


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

YAY! EPISODE 50!!!! *wipes a tear* Tis magical...*sniffly sniff*


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

well it would be if it didnt happen six months ago


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

dude, way to harsh a mellow man...


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

what that doesnt make sence at all


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

*shrugs* when do *I* try to make sense. Hey! You should go lookie at my thingamabob! and then comment. Cuz I'm bored!

Bandaid Post


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

ok i think i will


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

OMFG! The smoker guy was the third's SON! *faints* that means...that Konohamaru....fuck! the reprecussions are numerous!!!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah but you shouldnt say anything some people dont read it


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, it's their damn fault if they're missing out. But alright, I'll just chat it up with ya on the PMs about this.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah your we could do it here oh cares


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

*shrugs* I don't...but I think I broke my nose


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

how do you think its broken or its not


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

I dunno, I've nver broken my nose before, and I can't go to a doc, how the hell shoudl I know if it's broke or not?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

well it should look weird and should move more and should hurt like hell


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

Hm...I should go see a doctor then...


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah, man everytime i post an episode no ones here


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

ooh, I was here! but I'm gonna be gone for the next two days. then on the 15th I'm going to my dad's till the 29th...so...yeah...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 11, 2006)

I have an excuse, last night and this morning I was passed out on painkillers.  I just got 4 teeth forceably yanked from my skull.  Also know as haveing my wisdom teeth removed.  So there, there's my excuse.  Good chapters anyway.  See yall when I can stay upright for more than an hour.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 11, 2006)

ok hope you feel better


----------



## Crys (Jul 12, 2006)

Rough shake, good luck on the road to recovery


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks you guys, I feel much better today.  I can stay upright for more then an hour.  Which means I can read more fanfics *does happy dance*


----------



## Crys (Jul 12, 2006)

*smiles* good to see you recovering, hun!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 14, 2006)

I just can't sleep in my bed yet.  But now I'm good as ever.  So when is the next chapter coming up?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 14, 2006)

soon thats all that i can say


----------



## EmoLover09 (Jul 15, 2006)

_Urm... hi? Uh... I like your story... It took me a couple days to finish, but I'm finally done... write more... please?_


----------



## Kakome (Jul 15, 2006)

welcome new person, i will soon


----------



## Kakome (Jul 15, 2006)

Episode: 51 thy should keep thy mouth shut
(Kid and Mari run down stairs, reaching the ballroom in time to see Crys- again with the bandages- takes the make shift stage)

Kid- look at all these crying ninjas!

Mari- but Crys isn’t? I knew she was cold but her own bother?

Kid- from what I hear, Crys never really knew him

Mari- still…

Kid- we’ll see… she looks on the verge of a breakdown
(Crys clears her throat and stares out at the room of sobbing people)

Crys- er… hello. For those of you who don’t know, I’m Heinkel’s younger sister, Crys. Heinkel was a great man who died in the heat of battle, going out like a hero. That’s what I’d like to say, but I’d be lying. (crowd gasps) Heinkel was an idiot who got by on his looks alone. He was mean, sadistic, and he beat the living shit out of me constantly. So fuck this shit!! (walks off)
(Cricket chirps)

Kid- somehow I don’t think that was the right speech to make

Mari- does this mean vacation’s over?

Kid- it really wasn’t “vacation” 

Mari- it was fun, lets “walk” again

Kid- ok I like walking

Kakome- not right now you two, we gotta get outta here before there’s mass rioting!

Mari- are we leaving Crys with these guys?

Kid- that’s ethically wrong…

Kakome- we’ll come back for her but we need to get a plan first!

Mari- right!
(does ninja jump thingy)
*~*~*~*
(Meanwhile, Crys is tied up and bloody, sitting in a chair in the basement. Her brothers; Einblick and Genki, along with Shera, Jakel, and whom she doesn’t recognize stand around her)

Crys-(whoozy) the fuck you want?

Genki- Kale, where?  

Crys- heh… you think I’m stupid enough to say?

Genki- Kiyo, use the Genjutsu

Crys- no… not that… AH!!
*~*~*~*

Kakome- who has a plan?

Mari- what you don’t have a plan?

Kakome- no I have one but this is a good time for a lesson don’t you think 
(smiles)

Mari- you would…

Kid- I do, there holding her in the basement, there are 5 of here brothers and there not having a pillow fight if you get what am saying, so am going to go in there and get her my self I owe her

Mari- I’ll come with you! I refuse to let you go alone!

Kid- no, I love for it but I must do it my self, meet me out at the tree

Mari- which tree?

Kid- the “Tree”

Mari- oh ok

Kakome- ok

Mari- good luck (goes to the tree to wait with Kakome)

Kid- yeah luck is all I got… and skill

Mari- yeah well I realized they’re older, stronger, jutsu masters who enjoy beating up women. I decided going was a bad idea but you have fun!

Kid- yeah thanks… fun… right

(kid is walking down the stairs)

Voice- Nehan shoja no justu 

Crys- I know that
(everyone passes out)
that the hell…? (Crys passes out from the pain and torture) almost… like … Daemon
*~*~*~*

Crys- what? Where? Am I?

Kakome- your in the under world

Mari- hey, c’mon, even I know that’s cruel

Kid- they used some pretty serious Genjutsu, we should her get her to the Hospital where they can monitor her

Mari- but she already woke up!

Kid- we don’t know that the jutsu’s effects aren’t still running their course. She was very out of it when I gat her… she thought I was someone else

Crys- (shaking terribly, hugging her knees to her chest, and rocking slowly)

Mari- (staring) what’d they do? She looks terrible! I never thought she’d break so easily!

Kid- (sigh) she’s not broken, yet, if she was she wouldn’t be just sitting there. We’d have to catch her but more than likely she’ll be a different girl altogether.

Kakome- (looking around) Kid, what did you knock then out with/

Kid- jutsu, why?

Kakome- you did a shitty job! Lets get out of here, we don’t need a fight

Mari- since when have you been against a fight?

Kakome- since I stole all this ramen and don’t want them to hurt it (grabs the bag of ramen and runs off)

Kid- (carrying Crys piggyback style) good bye sweet tree… I’ll miss you

Mari- there’ll be other trees, Kid!

Kid- but this one was my first!
~END~


----------



## Kakome (Jul 15, 2006)

if you have any questions and i but there will be i will tell you just ask


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 16, 2006)

Do I want to know what the tree was the first of?  And welcome, EmoLover09, to the insainity.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 16, 2006)

if you dont know... well  you will know soon when i write the next one


----------



## Crys (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooh, can I tell her? PWEASE?! *cute eyes* It's SO important and if you don't get it then...!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 17, 2006)

well the next episode shell know we say so she can know then, if she reads the last two lines she should get it


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 17, 2006)

yay new chaps!!!! ^_^

    and i think i have an idea what the tree was "the first of", but i'll wait and see if im right....... =)


----------



## Kakome (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah you have it,


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 17, 2006)

I have an idea, but it's dirty.


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

but remember. We're dirty minded. and where do the stories come from? Our minds. Erego, I doubt they'll ever come out squeaky clean, mm?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, if anyone goes to the Konoha mall, don't click on the thread titled what do cats like to eat.  It's disturbing, disgusting and wrong, and not in the good way.
Oh, I now images in my mind involving trees that I don't want in my mind.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 18, 2006)

when's new chap?


----------



## EmoLover09 (Jul 19, 2006)

_YAY!!! sorry i didn't reply earlier... we're doing this mass vacation thing, and we keep going out of town... i'm leaving tomorrow and i just got back!!! *sob* anyways... can't wait for the next chap... _


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

Emolover09, I know how you feel, I have to leave Sunday for a week at the beach.


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 20, 2006)

i just had a week at a beach... Fufufufu..... Just got back Monday.... ^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

Which one, I'm going to Springmaid Beach/Resort thingy in SC?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah i dont know about that chapter, i have one left in my notebook, and Cry has the other one at home and shes not home


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 21, 2006)

i think its called Corolla or something like that.... it was in North Carolina.... >.<

*EDIT* -- looking forward to new chap.!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool, yeah I hope the chapter is up when I return.


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck with that...We're a coupla notebooks short of a story, nespa?


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 21, 2006)

nespa? am i supposed to know what that means?


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it's french for 'Get it?"


----------



## Kakome (Jul 22, 2006)

see for once it not me


----------



## Crys (Jul 23, 2006)

*shrugs* EH...How's it hangin, people?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 24, 2006)

they need there chapters and i only have one left and its not really a chapter


----------



## EmoLover09 (Jul 24, 2006)

_I'M BACK!!! *throws arms up in the air* sorry, overly excited because I just got home and I can finally use the computer again... I missed this thing... And I'm gonna be back for a while... YAY!!!_


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 24, 2006)

New chaps anytime soon? --And Kakome, I don't care if it isn't really a chap. as long as it's something I can read! lol

If anyone's bored, I've spent forEVER maxing out my sig, and it makes me angry everytime I wait 10 minutes for it to say:

"You may only have up to 10,000 characters in your signature."

What a pain! >.<


----------



## Kakome (Jul 26, 2006)

ok i might post it today


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 26, 2006)

yay!!! ^_^ can't wait!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 27, 2006)

i will do it now, after i get done typeing it


----------



## Crys (Jul 27, 2006)

YAYNESS!!!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 27, 2006)

Episode 52: no escape
(Crys is unconscious in a hospital bed, with her team and Kakome around her)

Kakome- she’ll be fine, I got ramen, you got laid! It was a good trip.

Mari- yeah but I feel sorta bad for Crys and all… she did help me out, even if she is a whore.

Kid- when she wakes up she should show us what she’s made of or either she’ll be crazy… or pissed

Mari- or both

Kid- or both
*~*~*~*~*~*
(a week later, Kid and Mari walk in hand in hand, to see Crys sitting up staring at the wall)

Kid- Crys?
(silence)

Mari- whore
(Silence)

Kid- (Blinks and steps closer) Cryssss?
(Slowly she turns her head and looks at them. Her eyes are bloodshot from tears and lack of sleep)

Crys- thought it was Daemon… it should’ve been… but it was you

Kid- yeah it was me

Crys- (pause) why?

Kid- you’re my teammate and I owed you one

Crys- teams are weird, Kid I want you to de me a favor

Mari- don’t make my man your slave!

Kid- what is it?

Crys-… fight me
(Kakome comes in eating ramen)
(he walls over to her and hits Crys on the head with chop sticks)

Kakome- your not doing that, its already been done and that’s still not fixed yet, and you have nothing to prove with a fight with Kid

Crys- (rubs head) bastard…

Mari- idiot, kid’d kill you

Crys- it was worth a shot but… ow!

Kid- I don’t know about kill but it would be a fun one

Kakome- and nothing to prove!

Crys- get outta here, you have better shit to do then hang with a quiter like me (shoo shoo motion)

Kakome- you don’t shoo shoo motion me (pulls out a book and shits down)

Crys- god dammit leave me to sulk!

Kakome- no sulking!!

Crys- (stands and stumbles toward the door)

(but two nurses drag her back to bed)

Crys- nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (kicks and screams)

Kakome- its fun when you struggle

Crys- (sits on the bed, pouting) this sucks I give up ninjaing!

Kakome- quit whinning, Kiba should be here soon

Crys- that doesn’t help… that makes it worse (eyes the window) hmm…

Kakome- there are seals on them too

Crys- damn you thought of everything… hm…um…

Kakome- I also brought three books too, I can stay for sometime now

Crys- um… could you read the out loud?

Kakome- yes I can

~END~


----------



## Crys (Jul 27, 2006)

Awwww....there were cute moments in there! Also, this is where Crys' fear of Chopsticks comes from!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 27, 2006)

yes and now i have only the plot break thing, but i have to go to the base next week and i think you should be home by then


----------



## Crys (Jul 27, 2006)

Uhm....yes? I should be. I go back saturday. Barring an unfortunate plane crash, I'll be there.

Wouldn't it be creepy if....*shakes head* I don't wanna think about that or I'll never get on that plane....


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 27, 2006)

yay! i loved the new chap! lol, so you're afraid of chopsticks then, Crys?
-----
i think this should've been "sits down" but is was funny nonetheless:

Kakome- you don’t shoo shoo motion me (pulls out a book and shits down)


----------



## Kakome (Jul 27, 2006)

yes she is thanks to me


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 27, 2006)

First a tree, now chopsticks?  Now I'm confused.  Interesting chapter though.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 27, 2006)

fine i will type the "plot break"


----------



## Crys (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh dear god in heaven NO!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

Mellow out Crys, it can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## Kakome (Jul 28, 2006)

no but its random, do i will type it when i get the change


----------



## Kakome (Jul 28, 2006)

A short break
Kakome- to be continued in vol.3 that was a good story.

Crys- yes it was

Kiba- I learned a lot from that

Kid- me too, I even took notes

Kakome- that’s a first… wait you shouldn’t be here; where’s Mari?

Kid- I walked her home after we went to the “tree”

Crys- why don’t you just say it?

Kid- Mari feels like no one knows

Kiba- what you two fuck like rabbits?

Kid- yeah, and it makes her happy too, something about it being a secret gets her off

Crys- kinky and just a wee but scary! So the reason were doing this break is that the notebook that we write in is all most done. We do have a plot line waiting.

Kid- it involves me!

Kiba- and the “tree”

Kid- yay!

Kakome- am I involved?

Crys- not at first new plot but the 2nd stars all of use

Mari- (walking) hey guys, doing a plot break?

Crys- that plot for me wore me out. So me and Kiba are staying this one out

Kiba- (smirks) together, I hope?

Crys- (giggles) yea!

Kid- the new plots will be Mari’s then mine, then a mystery! They all tie together so it only counts as one

Kakome- then the plot for all of use!

Kid- I’ll get paper!

Mari- I’ll get the pen!

Crys- I will go check into a motel

Kiba- aw, you don’t like my room?

Crys- its covered in doggy posters and super models!

Kakome- and I will… go eat ramen!
~END~ ????


----------



## Crys (Jul 28, 2006)

YAY RAMEN!


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 28, 2006)

YAY! lol, plot breaks!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, so that's what the 'tree' is.  yeah plot breaks.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah thats what tree it, first tre was going to be "walk" but i like tree more and made a system that i go by now


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

I  see, yes, tree is better than walk.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 28, 2006)

its the same thing


----------



## Crys (Jul 30, 2006)

*grins* I'm here! Not exploded! WOO! oh, and I have the notebook, I think, that we're on...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, Crys has the notebook.  That's good right?  And no explosions in this case might be a good thing.


----------



## Kakome (Jul 30, 2006)

ok i know sometime next week i have to go to the base so when i do that, ill call you


----------



## Kakome (Aug 1, 2006)

ok more episodes till you ask some quetions about the fanfic or me and crys


----------



## Crys (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah. More questions. For the hell of it!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, then. You want quesions, when is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Crys (Aug 1, 2006)

*rolls eyes* any question except THAT one...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, then.  When will we know what the mystery is?


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

Uhm. Soon?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2006)

something thats about the past episodes, oh and Cyrs am going to the base on the tenth so i will give you a call then, so thats when your going to get your episodes


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, this time next week. Got it. *nod nod*


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 4, 2006)

ive returned!!

dun dun DUUUUUN!!!

sorry, but i like dramatic entrances!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2006)

no its cool, welcome back


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyone loves people with a flair for the Dramatique!


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 5, 2006)

omfg.......


i have missed....soooooo much......

and hey wassup? im back


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 5, 2006)

gee, thanks! lol!
umm..... so.... whens the next chapter? ^_^


----------



## Crys (Aug 5, 2006)

It'll come whenever I find that stupid notebook


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

Well find it

Before anso starts asking again


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 6, 2006)

must.... ask.... but.... can.... control.... myself....

>.<


Oh, by the way S.I. , nice age boost. You were 15 a few months ago, lol.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

meh....lying never suits me....im not really 15...i was born on August 3rd, 1989


besides, my sis always says i act like a  freshman....

Either way....now you know the truth....and i must shoot you


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 6, 2006)

OMFG... 0_0 (runs away and does a bunch of complicated stuff to hide his location, and he won't describe it all because he doesnt want to spam this thread)


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

ooookay....

so anyway...how's everyone (besides anso) doing?


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Pretty good. Losing my voice though....sucks ass...


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

Well then it sucks to be you...

You been yelling alot?


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Uhm...Yelling? No. Don't think so.


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

OH, anso, I need to talk to you. PM me will ya?


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

>.>.......


ooookay....that was random


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

woot....ima chunin

r0xxorz


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

^ ^ rank changes are magical.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

Now I can use chainmail armor, wield maces and flails, and i get a +5 to my agility  



And i get a mustache


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

my god *hides* I can't handle D&D...I used to have problems...


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

D&D???


naw....i was playing WoW and was inna fantasy mood.....


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh god, WoW is even deadlier!!!!!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 6, 2006)

D&D?  I LOVE D&D, even though I've only played it once.  Never played WoW


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

*coughs* I uh....there was an incident....I'm not allowed near D&D anymore...


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

.....well since u wont tell us ill have to assume......

RAPE!!!!!!!! RAAAAAAAAAAPE!


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

uhhh....no. No. I...*looks down and speaks quickly* iaccidentallyonpurposepunchedthedungeonmasterandchippedoneofhisteeth ehehee....


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

ok....


i dont know wut a dragon master is.....or anything about D&D bcuz (no offense)
I'm not THAT much of a loser....i mean sure i hang out with the slum of my high school but....D&D?


sorry but i dont believe in it...

no offense


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Neither did I, but ya know hitting him kinda made me smile.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

did ya kick him in the nads?
it's funny when u do that....


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Punched him. chipped a tooth


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

Once....when i landed on a bar with my nads.....i couldnt breathe for a long time....i even passed out....


hurt alot....but the video my friend got was funny


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Men are weak that way...it's good to be a girl sometimes. It hurt but usually we can breathe after such a tragedy.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

That's our weakness.....

Oh...and pr0n.....that too


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

that could be women's weakspot as well. It's entirely possible.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

Could be....

but it depends on the woman....

but then again im hopeless in understanding women....


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Me too, and I am one. Most women just...drive me crazy. not in a good way either.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 6, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Could be....
> 
> but it depends on the woman....
> 
> but then again im hopeless in understanding women....




Aren't we all?


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

hm........
blegh.....

My head hurts......like....someone's stabbing me with some sort of pin....


>.>
<.<

notspamnotspamnotspam


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh Deary Dear....I think we've entered spam country.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 6, 2006)

yes very much so fuck people the fanfic,


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry hun.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 7, 2006)

*rolls eyes*
Okay, okay. 


What did i miss?
Last i remember it was just after the chunin exams


(it's taken me 20 minutes to  type this thanks to my hhorrible lappy)


----------



## Kakome (Aug 7, 2006)

haha alot just go back and read


----------



## Crys (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah, there's this thing called a plot?...you missed it.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not the only one who misses alot.


----------



## Crys (Aug 8, 2006)

hehe, it's cool. I've done that before too.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 9, 2006)

hey crys did you find the notebook


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 9, 2006)

i wentback a bunch of pages and cant seem to find my spot...ill continue tomorrow


----------



## Kakome (Aug 9, 2006)

good you do that


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

of course I didn't....but I'll find it. Somewhere.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 9, 2006)

i going on base thursday so you need to find it soon and the note book that we last wrote in


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

ehhhhhh I dunno if I can


----------



## Kakome (Aug 10, 2006)

oh you can or we can just start writin when school gets back in


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)

that works


----------



## Kakome (Aug 10, 2006)

yes it does, but find them by then


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)

ehhhh....Okay. I'll try.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 11, 2006)

and till then your all goin to have to wait, and ask stuff about the fanfic, why it got started, stuff about the people in it, come on its not that hard and its fun


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry ive been gone didnt hav the internet for a looooooooong time


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

welcome back ^ ^


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 11, 2006)

Crys ur sig is starting to scare me here.....



And has anyone found the notebook yet?

'Cuz it's getting pretty dull here


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 11, 2006)

God.....


I just read thru every single page, starting from the beginning, just to find my spot.....i found it....and finished the fic up to where we r now....


gimme reps....plz


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

ok i will when i can, and does no one read my posts, oh and welcome back


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 12, 2006)

no one reads ur posts that have something to do with not spamming....


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

well those i dont mind, but the others you should read


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

I thrive on your fear. Being afraid should be the last thing on your mind. *smiles serenly* Why? It's something I'm good at. I'm merely being myself.


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 12, 2006)

ansoRATH thrives on his OWN fear....



....no one saw that, right?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

am makin my first AMV so if you have any tips or anything tell me


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

What song and what clips?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

well naruto i have two am going to do, and one for Samurai deeper one,
the songs, for the first one is for Orochimaru is angle of death from Slayer, and the seacond is for Itachi and am not sure am looking right now, and the samurai deeper one is for Kyo and the song is Demon for the offspring


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm...Interesting. All I can really say is timing should be key, and remember your character's focus while you're working.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah thanks and could you help me for a good song for Itachi, am thinkin about feelings from the offsrping


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm....try Cold from Crossfade. I've always wanted to do an Itachi vid for that but never had the clips...


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

or even keep them sperated from the offspring


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

i can get every thing you want just tell me what you want and give me a cd and i will burn it for you


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

*cute eyes* I want any episode with Itachi in it


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

i have all of them


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

oooooh! Must have! Must have! *grins evilly* I can make a bad ass AMV with all that!!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah thats what am tryin to do


----------



## Kakome (Aug 12, 2006)

you should get on yahoo


----------



## Crys (Aug 13, 2006)

*looks up* listen to me you little pissant. I don't fucking know where the goddamn notebook is and right now? I don't give a flying fuck! I just lost my fucking phone and have my mother breathing down my fucking neck for it. and you think YOUR under stress?! *shakes head and walks off*


----------



## Kakome (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, your both right, and thanks i finished already


----------



## Crys (Aug 13, 2006)

*slowly calms down* I'm sorry, Anso....just....snippy.


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 14, 2006)

im uhh.... scared now... Umm... Crys, you don't have a split personality, do you?


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 14, 2006)

bah,don't be sorry....he had it coming

like hitler
or the french
or that dog i ran over   


kakome, give us the link...i got nothin to do here


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 14, 2006)

NO SHE DOESNT BUT YOU DO!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAA! LISTEN TO THE EVIL INSIDE YOUR HEAD!!!

Who are you?

I'M THE EVIL INSIDE YOUR HEAD, RETARD!

But, I already AM evil.... Why do I need YOU?

I UHH..... NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT..... *poof!*

Weird...


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 14, 2006)

if you want another personality to be distinguished there are a few different ways....caps usually don't work because it seems like ure just yelling at yourself  


1. *You can speak in bold...my fav.*
2. _Italics PWN!!!_
3. T3H 1337 UND3R1IN3!
4. Other Dude: Simply stating whom is speaking then a colon




as you can see....i have no life
>.>
<.<


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)

Honestly we prefer a variance on all four.
We being the distinct personalities
_We do work hard for her, we deserve our due_
*Ah, but she despises our appearance anywhere but in her mind*
So we're bending the rules...big deal
It is, all of you get out. Crys, DC, Kale, Jake, OUT!

*everyone leaves, muttering darkly*


----------



## Kakome (Aug 14, 2006)

fanclub, theres the linky so go see and comment and stuff


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)

FTP ^ ^ there's mine


----------



## Kakome (Aug 14, 2006)

just show off Crys it ok lol


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)

I live to do so. You know that.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i know


----------



## Crys (Aug 15, 2006)

^ ^ it's a personal problem I have


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 15, 2006)

one among many, eh?  Long time no see *waves*


----------



## Kakome (Aug 15, 2006)

hiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

*waves* HI!


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 16, 2006)

hey rotc
i was wondering where u got off to


----------



## Kakome (Aug 16, 2006)

dont lie, you know you didnt, oh and i know i cant be the only one here with myspace, well Crys doesnt have one , but one of you has too, my display name is well... Kakome am the only kakome so come find me


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

Myspace is a cult


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with crys....well not entirely...i believe it was started by perverts in order to catch unsespecting victims then skin them


so basically: naw i dont have one


----------



## Kakome (Aug 16, 2006)

wow you two suck, but its a nice cult, not like mornens


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a problem with cults in general since I almost got abducted by stone masons so...yeah....


----------



## Kakome (Aug 16, 2006)

masons arent a cult


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

I know but they scare me anyway. As do cults. I'm not sure why I still relate the two but I do.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 16, 2006)

i need to go to school now


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean....


----------



## Kakome (Aug 16, 2006)

do you really? j/p yeah were almost there, i want to just rip into that notebook


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

...oh....yeah....uhm....heh...heh...heh...


----------



## Kakome (Aug 17, 2006)

you still dont know where it is do you


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 17, 2006)

hello everyone! ^_^ i just got back from sitting in front of my television - (i just finished Kingdom Hearts and I'm 5 hours into Kingdom Hearts II!)

Ooh! Are we talking about cults? YAY! Uhh... I mean... umm...

Oh yeah, Kakome, I saw your AMV, that was really good for a first one! And you used slipknot? They are one of my fave bands! ^_^ 

Wow, this is turning into a long post. I'd better go before it becomes spam.
_*fInD tHe NoTeBoOk... ... ... ...*_


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey White Abyss, I be going off to college tomorrow.  w00t.  Um, I have a myspace too and it is a cult.  My screen name is Katie and I'm within five miles of the 29715 area code.


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 17, 2006)

i wish i was in college...

high school sucks...





Crys...i have an idea...retrace ur steps...find the notebook...and give us a marathon of episodes...like 5 in a row


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll find it. honest. s'just not easy


----------



## Kakome (Aug 17, 2006)

fuck you better find it , and ROCT you can kind me much easrier just look for kakome


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2006)

*ducks and covers head* Don't you start with me! I'll find it when I find it! GEEZ! It's not like it's the key to eternal life or something!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 17, 2006)

no but it keeps the fans happy, oh and you know that backpack form the anima expo i want, name your price- Crys


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2006)

*perks up, grinning evilly* Ohhhh? You want it? Hm....That's gonna be a hard one to part with...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 17, 2006)

Crys:  be nice, please   and for the love of mercy find the notebook please 
White Abyss:  I'm really scared because it's my first time on my own, and I miss all my friends from highschool.
Kakome:  Are you the one to the left of Hitler?


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah, well now, I'm totally under pressure and I'm bothered by that. *crosses arms* Maybe I don't wanna find it now


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 17, 2006)

Please 
I'll keep begging if you don't.  An' you have no idea what pressure is.  Pressure is leaving at 7AM when you haven't packed everything the night before and wake up at 6:30 (I haven't)


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2006)

HA! I've done better than that...


----------



## Kakome (Aug 17, 2006)

just find it, and the price


----------



## Crys (Aug 18, 2006)

Hm....I'll think it over. That's a very precious back pack to me.

As for the Notebook, I think I know where it is now. I'll let ya know when I find the damn thing


----------



## Kakome (Aug 18, 2006)

ok i can work with that


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm here and my computer won't work, so mnnn *sticks out tongue*  and I did manage to get everything packed.  And I'm glad you know where the notebook is.  One less thing I have to stress about.


----------



## Crys (Aug 18, 2006)

*grins weakly* yeah...one less thing....


----------



## Kakome (Aug 19, 2006)

i really hope you have it


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2006)

that makes two of us.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 19, 2006)

so then you havent


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 21, 2006)

im scared....


----------



## Crys (Aug 21, 2006)

They may be gone forever....!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 22, 2006)

it makes me sad


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 22, 2006)

well then its time to kill myself

*EMO WRIST SLASH!*



where did u last see it?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

No White Abyss, bad, no emoness.  *shakes finger sternly*  Anyway, my computer works now.  And I miss the chapters and the notebook.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 22, 2006)

so do i and for the record ROTC girl is hot


----------



## Crys (Aug 22, 2006)

OOH! I second that!


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kakome (Aug 24, 2006)

ooohh new blood welcome this is fun and Rotc girls is hot


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 24, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> so do i and for the record ROTC girl is hot


 Awww...thanks you guys *blushes*  I don't really know what to say to that, so insert apropriate comment here.  And Kakome, if you're the one beside Hitler, you don't look so bad your self.


----------



## Crys (Aug 24, 2006)

*laughs* Oh man, I love that picture!


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 25, 2006)

someone pm me picctures....im too lazy to even poke at myspace...plus that place gives me the goosebumps...like hobos....or ducks


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, I'm  pm you my pics, and maybe Kakome's as well, if I can remember my photobucket account

And the pic with Kakome and Hitler is a classic


----------



## Kakome (Aug 25, 2006)

it is very and thanks you


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 26, 2006)

Is that really Schrodinger from Hellsing?  'Cause that's the only anime character I can think of who has ears and is a Nazi.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 26, 2006)

maybe it is am not really sure


----------



## Kakome (Aug 26, 2006)

heres the pic that we have all been talking about


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2006)

it's our favorite jew with hitler the cat!!!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 26, 2006)

indeed, and i kind of miss my hair


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 27, 2006)

So did you have longer hair in the pic than you do now or did you shave it off before you took the pic?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 28, 2006)

no its just a bit shorter maybe 4 or 5 in.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah, ok. Just wonderin'


----------



## Kakome (Aug 30, 2006)

ok i dont think Crys really cares about you... or at less the fanfic, we dont know where they are most likely thronw away so i dont know when the next chapter we be out


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 30, 2006)

youre kidding, right?! dont scare us like that!!!!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry but am not


----------



## Crys (Aug 30, 2006)

Alright, Alright, I'll bring the notebookies tomorrow and we'll take stock of what he got, alright hun?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 30, 2006)

good thats all i wanted


----------



## Rotc Girl (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah! Notebooks!  Chapter?  Please


----------



## Kakome (Sep 2, 2006)

soon i hope soon


----------



## Kakome (Sep 7, 2006)

please come back i still need you


----------



## Rotc Girl (Oct 14, 2006)

I am here now, where are you?


----------



## Kakome (Nov 1, 2006)

am not sure, but i am working on a new chapter is a random one buy i have a lot of work to do i have a whole notebook to rewrite so when football is over i will get on it


----------



## White Abyss (Nov 6, 2006)

Football is over for me...

Season was aiight.....not bad....not good....

And yes...I'm back...

last time I got back from about 5 months of absence or something like that i got a few reps...

*coughs, holds out hand*


----------



## Kakome (Nov 20, 2006)

me to but am getting over some personal stuff ill get to work soon


----------



## Kakome (Nov 20, 2006)

Episode ???
(A deeper look into Cyr’s fear of the Genjutsu)

( Crys is, at this point. Living in the sand village with Genki and Kale)

Crys- (hiding behind a sand dune, panting) oh man … I am in trouble… oh crap! Stupid Kale, why did he have to be standing in the way?

Genki- (standing on top of dune, glaring down at her) Crys, you are in TONS of trouble!

Crys- (screams and starts running) NO NO NO!

(Genki appears in front of her, grabbing her by the throat)

Crys- (claws at his hand, gasping for air) bro…there…!

Genki- (growls) thanks to you, your brother may DIE. You are self-centered, Crys… too much so. You are the only surviving female of the clan; you have a duty to bring into this world a Hunter girl. (drops her to the ground)

Crys- ( sniffing, rubbing her throat) he got in the way at the last minute! I was only practicing my wolf summoning jutsu-! (she wines)

Genki- (eyes go wild) WHAT?!

Crys- er…well…uh…

Genki- ( takes a deep breath) I told you never to use wolves!! Why would you disobey me?!

Crys- (shaking) I just wanna be like Kale!

Genki- (sighs) now I have to punish you… (hand signs)

Crys- AH!!! (falls back, frozen)

Genki- (picks her up) you’ll learn… maybe
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

(at the house)

Genki- kale, for you I punish her…  (ties her to a chair) (hand signs)

Crys- ( Screams, images of Kale dying and being comatose and coming back from the dead to stab her with a knives) AH!!! Stop!! Stop it , PLEASE!!!

Genki- (sighs) take it like a shinobi

Crys- stop… (sobbing) stop it!
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
(after an hour of torture)

Genki- (slaps her across the face) wake up!

Crys- (sobbing, her eyes come into focus)…(looks up at him)

Genki- well?

Crys- (doubles over, throwing up both food and blood)

Genki- Disgusting, do it again and I’ll have to…punish-

Crys- (Screaming) NO! (starts shaking) I-I’ll be good! P-Promise! Just don’t do it again!

Genki- (smirks) good girls…
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Crys- (narrating) that was the first time I had ever experienced Genjutsu… some to find out, it is the specialty of my clan. Our eyes, you see. A lot like the sharingan or the byakugan. A bloodline trait. But I could never cultivate it, I was too terrified to go anywhere NEAR Genjutsu. But… Heinkel did try to teach me. Heinkel was always nicest to me…and only Einblick outranked me in his heart, for a while at least, the was changed him…. 

To be continued


----------



## Rotc Girl (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, new segment *does happy dance*  you are back!


----------



## Kakome (Nov 20, 2006)

yea for now


----------



## Kakome (Dec 1, 2006)

wtf people you have to comment more like the old days to give me time i have to write a whole notebook by myself now


----------



## ansoRATH (Jan 2, 2007)

*.....*

I've missed this fic.
What happened to the weekly additions, the humor, the chaos, the random postings? It's just broken pieces now. -_-


----------



## Kakome (Feb 13, 2007)

yea i know it has, i have a lot of work to do and now i have golf, but Crys might have it on her computer so it might be back soon


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, Kakome and Crys are still alive *dances*


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 3, 2007)

*sigh*

y'kno ive gone to every place i used to post here and this is prolly the hardest...

you guys were prolly my best friends when i had none...but then i got a lot and became popular again...i began to get more and more involved in my social life and now ive completely left naruto behind forever...

shit....it's hard to say it but goodbye forever crys, kagome-sama, rotc-chan, and that guy who annoyed me....ill never come back here ever again and i want to say that i will really really miss yall andi luv yall inna friendly way...

haha...really sad now....

and in an effort to not sound like a pussy:

F**K YOU ALL!!!!......jk.....


alright well goodbye....ima go listen to Dane Cook

~Abyss


----------



## Crys (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, that really sucks WA...I actually liked you (no 'fense to anyone else) and I'm sad to see you go BUT...at least you're getting out there and getting a life.  Many happy returns and the best of luck in all endeavors, luv

~Crys


----------



## Kakome (Jun 24, 2007)

she never got me the notebook, nor do i think she looked on her comp. and if she did there not there


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey yall...dam you dont post much...
it's been a long time since i left and i decided to come pay a visit...so hi....and bye...and kick ass avatar crys


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2007)

ok i have become so bored that am going to start writing agian so just sit back were coming back nude pics will help me, but only the girls please am not gay


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2007)

EPISODE 53: hospital time


(Crys and Kakome are sitting in the hospital room)

Kakome- that was a great three books…

Crys- why can’t I find love like that?

Kakome- because it’s only in the books, we all want love like that.

Kiba- so are love isn’t like that?

Crys- No we just have lots of sex, but I do love you thou.

Kakome- Wow, I really do not need to know any of what you two do by your self’s.

Crys- Who said we did it only by your self’s.  (Giggles)

Kiba- yea others… wait what others?

Crys- you weren’t there sorry.

Kiba- there is sooo much I don’t want to know

Kakome- and that’s why you work so well as a couple.

Kiba- if you say so sometimes I think.

Kakome- wow so you do think sometimes?

Kiba- yea sometimes.

Crys- oh God Kiba!

Kiba- WHAT??

(Mari and Kid walk in holding hands)

Mari- hi Crys how are you doin?

Crys- how the fuck do you think, am stuck in this room with Kakome and Kiba, not very fun

Kakome- but you loved the reading time and the 14 ramen breaks I took

Crys- and that’s it.

Kakome- It’s Kakome-senise to you now!

*~*END*~*


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2007)

i thought it was longer, am sorry i have 23 of these to write


----------



## Kakome (Aug 4, 2007)

Episode 54: No I love you more

Crys- Why do I have to call you that now?!

Kakome- you should have been always calling me that, Mari and Kid have no problem call me Sensei

Mari- no not really it’s what we have to do

Kid- nope not have a problem here Kakome Sensei

Kakome- See, SEEE!  They can say it why the fuck cant you say it?  Hmmmmm?

Crys- Because I have never said it and why should I start now?

Kakome- because I send so, that’s why.

Crys- Not going to say it, you cant make me

Kakome- oooh you think that I cant make you call me sensei do you (evil look in his eyes)

Crys- come on what you going to do K-A-K-O-M-E

Kakome- am going to leave you alone with Kid and Mari; and make you sit though there cute shit hahahahahaha

Crys- Kiba, you wouldn’t let him do that to me would you?

Kiba- hmm, I don’t know you should call him Sensei after all

Kakome- come on Kiba, let go eat some ramen

Kida- Fuck yes, ramen!
(Kakome and Kiba leave the room)

Mari- Kid I love

Kid- I love you more thou

Mari- no I love you more

Crys- noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
*~*END*~*



its only 4 in the morning right now so i dont care if it seem like there short there all going to be kind of short for now until i can sleep and i cant do that,so suck me


----------



## Crys (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG you are cruel to poor Crys...! But I laughed. I laughed really hard. and that makes me smile! Good work Kakome-dono. You've done really well for making shit up I think ^ ^ Keep up the good work and lemme know if you need anything!!


----------



## Kakome (Aug 13, 2007)

how about you talk to josh and get me my money


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2007)

Pfft! What the hell am I, you're muscle? Hell no. You get the money yourself.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 14, 2007)

hey i was nice to you and didnt make you pay 20 more,just talk to him, you do that more then i do


----------



## Crys (Aug 15, 2007)

If he hasn't paid me back the money that he owes ME what makes you think I can talk him into paying back the money he owes YOU? Have you tried calling him?


----------



## Kakome (Aug 15, 2007)

yea am going to call him tonight and see when he can pay me but i need it before monday


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Aug 26, 2007)

lol you live for this topic.... XD remember me? XD


----------



## Kakome (Aug 27, 2007)

no not really sorry, you have to give more then that


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 28, 2007)

Herro. I'm back.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 29, 2007)

better yet the fanfic is back


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 29, 2007)

Um, yeah, I noticed. Can you spellcheck it before posting, though, please? >.>


----------



## Kakome (Aug 29, 2007)

you know what i was up at like 4 in the morning writing it, so get over it man, next time i wont be up so late so it will be fine


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 29, 2007)

Awright, then. *salutes*


----------



## Kakome (Aug 29, 2007)

but in the next week or so, ill pull out another episode, am just waiting for everyone to come back


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 29, 2007)

All long as you grammar/spellcheck it, I'll be happy. ;P


----------



## Kakome (Aug 30, 2007)

what was misspelled


----------



## Kakome (Dec 21, 2007)

ok i have to notebook now so i can get back on track soooooooooo commmmmmmmeeeeeeee back


----------



## Crys (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, come back, he's telling the truth. I found the notebook and gave it to him today! ^ ^

Oh, btw, that Dramacon was AWESOME! Thanks and Happy Holidays, Kakome.


----------



## Kakome (Dec 22, 2007)

yea it is am thinking of making Matt's shirts


----------



## Gecka (Dec 22, 2007)

.....wow.....nearly 3/4's of this thread is just two people...


----------



## Crys (Dec 22, 2007)

ah...that hurts...mostly because it's true. Ouch.

You should make it! I like both of em!


----------



## Kakome (Dec 23, 2007)

yes i think i will theres a store in the mall that does that


----------



## ansoRATH (Jan 12, 2008)

...Back. >.>


----------



## Kakome (Jan 13, 2008)

ok so i guess i will start the typing agian


----------



## Kakome (Jan 24, 2008)

ok i'm going to post episode 53 if people like it or not so be ready


----------



## Kakome (Jan 29, 2008)

Episode 53

(Kid is laying an a low branch of a tree, sipping from a bottle)

Kid- Life is great, sleeping is better, but I tell ya, nothing beats a good woman.

(A tall man walks up and stops beneath the tree)

Kid- (glances down) clearly, the fates conspire against me.  Surely, this is an 
omen of thing to come.  (Hopes down)  Hey Dad. 

Dad- You’ve been slacking off lately, both your mother and I have noticed.  Why?

Kid- My cell’s thrashed! There are four of us and since one’s in the hospital for at least a month…

Dad- What about your sensei?

Kid- (Sweat drop) Ramen convention…

Dad- then it’s time you did some family training!

Kid- aw, c’mon, I just wanna be LAZY!

Dad- no!  Now let us go young man!

Kid- Man, fine we can train.
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

(At the house)

Dad- okay, I know you’re going to be getting your Chuunin vest soon but you don’t know any of the family jutsu!

Kid- I know everyone else’s family jutsu.

Dad- well you’re going to learn ours!  First, do you know the family history?

Kid- no, but do tell.

Dad- Long ago, our clan was in line to rule the mist village… but the leader of the Serin clan stole the throne from us! After failing we moved to Konoha to be ride of those damned Serins… but the fuckers followed us! Now, we hat to outdo them, so every year we 16 years we have a contest to show which clan is better, you’re our heir; you will fight for us! That is why I have to teach you our jutsu!

Kid- but I like my jutsu.

Dad- son, just for this one contest… I want you to act as if you care about our family. Please.  (Serious face) OR you’re forbidden from your team and you will train with only an family cell!

Kid- for how long?!  I do love “tree”

Dad- “tree”?... until you’re MY age!

Kid- fuck that shit, fuck the clan and fuck you then!

Dad- Kid…

Kid- no really…fuck you.

Dad- c’mon, this ONE FIGHT and then we’ll kick you out fairly.

Kid- well… I will fight but it be nice to stay too.

Dad- okay, okay you can stay too… well, let’s get training.

~END~


----------

